# 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally



## Castle Rock Outbackers

So we don't hijack the 2007 National Rally thread, we'll start a new one.

For those of us west of Kansas that cannot forsee attending the National Rally in the east, we are kicking around the possibility of a Western Region Rally in the summer of 2007.

I suppose we start with a brainstorm on locations. Before proposing a location, please be sure to have a specific campground in mind. Minimum criteria:

1. Full hookups (28 gallons of grey capacity does not get my family of 5 far)
2. Large number of reservable sites (CA, WA, and OR have a LOT of Outbackers)
3. Scenery (let's not stay at Jim-Bobs Purdy RV Park next to Wal-Mart).
4. Activities (folks will be traveling farther than normal...must feel like a vacation)
5. Accessible (not everyone has a 3/4 ton tow vehicle







)
6. Weighted Location (see coment on #2...goal is highest possible participation)

Those are the 6 that come to mind right away. Please feel free to add to these and I'll update this post.

Given that, the floor is open for location (including specific site) suggestions.

Randy


----------



## ARzark

*____________________________________________________________________*

Specific rally information is now posted

The link can be found HERE

*____________________________________________________________________*

We are willing to go anywhere!
That being said, I would like to offer up the following suggestion:

ZION RIVER RESORT

We have stayed here before, right outside of Zion NP. Fantastic, beautiful place!
Lots to do in Zion NP for young and old, day trips to other areas like Bryce for those vacationing, and great facilities that could accomodate many Outbackers.

Check out the link below to the Springdale Visitors Bureau. A nice little town with shops, dining, adventure activity, etc. Springdale is literally right at the entrance to Zion, and a very short drive from Zion River Resort.

VISITORS BUREAU

Looks like it may offer good access from many points via I 80, I 15, I 70, I 40 from the south and of course I 84 from the great PNW!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Randy,

Thanks for taking the lead on this. I will be glad to do anything I can to help make it happen. I have never been really big on commercial campsites, but in this case that may be ideal. I understand that access to places like Bryce are severely limited and controlled. Still, a more 'wilderness' type of environment would be more appealing.

That said, the area that WAcamper is suggesting looks nice.

One of the things I have learned in rally planning, is that you need to limit peoples options, or you will never get a concensous. I would suggest starting out by just picking a couple (no more than three) weekends for the rally, and doing a survey. This is over a year out, so anybody serious about attending should be able to work around most anything. I would take into account school years for those with kids, so right off the bat we are probably limited to July and August. Run the survey for a month and then plant a flag in the ground 'This is when it will be!' It seems a little presumptuous for one person to make this call, but my experience is that most people are just glad somebody else made the decision, and fall into line to sign up.

After that, we can narrow down - among the people still in the equation where we want to go.

Let's Go Camping!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

I'm interested. Thanks for getting the ball rolling. I have to brush up on my geography though to get a better feel for the distances between all of us. Being in Arizona, I've always wanted to go to Durango but imagine this is quite far for the folks on the west coast. I can only go so far north before hitting that big hole known as the Grand Canyon. Takes awhile to get around the thing. Northern CA is nice but a good two day drive from here and probably longer for you. Keep us posted with ideas.


----------



## chetlenox

What Doug said. I think his approach to Rally Planning is really the way that works for this forum.

Since I made a comment, I'll go ahead and make a suggestion: How about one of the campgrounds around Crater Lake NP? I hate to admit that I've never been there. But it's centrally located to the West Coasters, has lots of stuff to do (I've heard), and certainly qualifies as scenery-friendly.

Chet.


----------



## drobe5150

we are so in for this, all i need is a date by february 1st 2007, so i can turn in a vacation request.

our vote goes to UTAH













































darrel


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

PDX_Doug said:


> One of the things I have learned in rally planning, is that you need to limit peoples options, or you will never get a concensous. I would suggest starting out by just picking a couple (no more than three) weekends for the rally, and doing a survey. [snapback]113311[/snapback]​


Doug, point taken...doesn't it make sense to narrow down the location first? I think people are more flexible on dates than location. With location it tends to be, "I will go here, but not there, not matter when it is being held."

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

WAcamper said:


> We are willing to go anywhere!
> Than being said, I would like to offer up the following suggestion
> 
> ZION RIVER RESORT
> [snapback]113299[/snapback]​


ZRR looks very nice. We have thought about seeing Zion / Bryce Canyon area for our yearly out-of-state trip. From Castle Rock, it will be two days drive (comfortably) to get there. That would allow us to stop in Grand Junction, CO and pick up some Colorado wine.

Keep the proposals coming.

Randy


----------



## campmg

First glance of ZRR looked pretty parking lot'ish but it actually looks pretty nice once you visit their website and see all the pictures. Nice river running by the place. Seems to be around 400 miles from here so that's doable. Castle Rock, make sure you bring plenty of wine. Any issues bringing it into Utah?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Doug, point taken...doesn't it make sense to narrow down the location first? I think people are more flexible on dates than location. With location it tends to be, "I will go here, but not there, not matter when it is being held."


Randy,

I guess going either way would probably net the same result.

The mileage factor is a big one. On the other hand, there are fewer dates to consider than locations, so...

Either way gets us moving ahead. The sooner we make a commitment to something, the better a chance we have of keeping this thing alive!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Updated my original post to include a link from the Visitors Bureau in Springdale. 
Helps to outline the area, activities and so forth.

Ahhh, Utah


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This looks like something we'd be very interested in doing as well. Look forward to meeting more Outbackers!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> Updated my original post to include a link from the Visitors Bureau in Springdale.
> Helps to outline the area, activities and so forth.
> 
> Ahhh, Utah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113745[/snapback]​


Thanks for the update!

That does look like a pretty perfect location. Right smak dab in the middle of some of the most stunning sceanery in the world! It's a long drive from Portland, but I could easily spend an extend vacation within a very close radius of this.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

How far is it from you, Doug? How long will it take to get there? I hope someone from CA / WA / OR can offer a few additional locations for consideration.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug

Randy,

It looks like just under 1,100 miles for us. That would be a pretty good haul, but possible. As far as time, we would probably break it up into at least three or four days each way. It could be done faster, but with the kids it might be easier to limit our hours in the truck each day. On the other hand, if I went ahead and met the family in SLC, I might be able to shave a day off.









Bottom line, wherever we pick is going to be a long way for somebody. I wonder what we might find in southern Idaho? It's too bad there is nothing but HOT in central Nevada!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

That was a thought I had, SW Idaho, as another one to throw out there. But I have never been north of Cheyenne, WY in a car so I don't know what is there.

Randy


----------



## ARzark

IDAHO CAMPGROUNDS

IDAHO NATIONAL and STATE PARKS

Not familiar with Idaho camping at all. Perhaps Camper Andy can toss out a suggestion or two?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wow...1100 miles seems like a LONG trip at 8mpg.


----------



## W4DRR

I know I'm just a dumb ol' easterner now, but has anybody camped at Flaming Gorge before? Really pretty country, and a nice, big lake to boot. And I might add, a lake that is actually full, unlike Lake Powell. Unfortunately, all the NF campgrounds are dry camping only.
My back-east $0.02 worth.









Bob


----------



## ARzark

W4DRR said:


> I know I'm just a dumb ol' easterner now, but has anybody camped at Flaming Gorge before? Really pretty country, and a nice, big lake to boot. And I might add, a lake that is actually full, unlike Lake Powell. Unfortunately, all the NF campgrounds are dry camping only.
> My back-east $0.02 worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]114344[/snapback]​


Thanks for the suggestion Bob









Here is a link to the FLAMING GORGE area.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow...1100 miles seems like a LONG trip at 8mpg.
> [snapback]114299[/snapback]​


Right...that is a little far for you Oregon folks, and since there are plenty Oregon Outbackers, I would like to see some suggestions a little farther north. I'll check those Idaho links.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug

1,100 miles is a long way, but this would be kind of a special occasion so I would not write it off. I think we would make the rally part of a longer - probably two week loop (with several stops to and fro), in which case it is much more appealing.

I will take a look at the Idaho sites as well. I'm sure there are a lot of beautiful areas in the southern part of the state. Question is, does that start to make it too long a haul for the people in the SW and SoCal?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

PDX_Doug said:


> Question is, does that start to make it too long a haul for the people in the SW and SoCal?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]114444[/snapback]​


Yes


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

I would like to see nobody traveling more than 750 miles. That is probably our limit.

Is that possible? For most attendees, I hope so.

Randy


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> 1,100 miles is a long way, but this would be kind of a special occasion so I would not write it off. I think we would make the rally part of a longer - probably two week loop (with several stops to and fro), in which case it is much more appealing.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]114444[/snapback]​


Agreed, we will be doing the same thing. SW Utah is well worth the trip, especially if you have never been there before. If the rally is held elsewhere (We are open to anywhere) we would still include a trip to Zion.

We do need to hear from many many folks still. It's a big Western area out there!


----------



## Reggie44

We would consider coming, but it would be more than 750 miles, can we still come?







. S. Idaho would be nice, we have camped in the Cour D'alane area. It is nice there. We would not rule out Zion, it would be smokin hot in the summer thou. We have discussed going to Moab for some bike riding. JR


----------



## campmg

Is there anything around the north rim of the Grand Canyon? That may be far enough north to accomodate the folks in CO, OR, and No. CA.

Unfortunately, we have a lot of waste land in up in the deserts of AZ and Nevada which rules out a decent location that could be central for many.


----------



## ARzark

There are a few places in and around the North Rim, but no hookups. It's a very "sparse" area there. Coral Pink Sand Dunes SP to the NW of the North rim, but that is a very small campground in the middle of nowhere. Very pretty, popular with the ATV folks. Unless I missed something, I didn't really see an area that would work for a rally there.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I have been looking at some mileage numbers on this bad boy, and have a few observations.

I looked at six major cities around what I would consider to be the perimeter of the western U.S. (Seattle, Portland, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Phoenix and Denver).

Striking 500 mile radius arcs on the map with a compass, the 'as the bird flys' central point is almost exactly at the Idaho/Nevada/Utah border (with L.A. being about 80 miles more than the average). In other words, the middle of nowhere.

Striking a 600 mile arc, the central point moves closer to Bingham City, Utah (North of Salt Lake City). Again not much around, except for Wasatch Cache N.F. (I know nothing about the suitability of this). This location givea a real mileage break to Denver, but everybody else is pretty equal.

This seems to pretty well define the 'ideal' mileage wise, so I started looking at what is around it. with mileage guides in hand, I looked at three destination points (Salt Lake City, UT; Cedar City, UT; Pocatello, ID). I am not recommending these exact locations, but as points that are close to areas we would want to consider.

I have listed the mileage to each point, along with the average and (in parentheses) the mileage above of below the average below:

Salt Lake City, UT
Attraction: Closest to geographical Ground Zero
Average distance = 704 Miles

Seattle = 836 (+132)
Portland = 767 (+63)
San Francisco = 752 (+48)
Los Angeles = 715 (+11)
Phoenix = 648 (-56)
Denver = 504 (-200)

Cedar City, UT
Attraction: Close to Zion, Bryce, Grand Canyon
Average distance = 718 Miles

Seattle = 1,082 (+364)
Portland = 984 (+266)
San Francisco = 744 (+26)
Los Angeles = 464 (-254)
Phoenix = 436 (-282)
Denver = 596 (-122)

Pocatello, ID
Attraction: Close to Yellowstone, Tetons, Craters of the Moon
Average distance = 747 Miles

Seattle = 734 (-13)
Portland = 665 (-82)
San Francisco = 802 (+55)
Los Angeles = 875 (+128)
Phoenix = 810 (-63)
Denver = 598 (-149)

Looking at the Map of the Outbackers (which is far from accurate, I am sure), the member concentrations, ranked as most to least, appear to be:

San Franciasco, Denver (statistical tie)
Portland
Los Angeles, Seattle (statistical tie)
Phoenix

Hopefully this will give us a good idea of where we need to be focusing. There are - as we know - a lot of beautiful areas in the West (any of which I would be willing to consider), but if we are looking at equalizing travel, this is where we need to be looking.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Doug, all I can say is WOW. Thanks for putting all this together. We have so many great Outbacker members out here yet our cities are so far apart. I'll take some time and look at the cities you highlighted for us. Thanks for your efforts here.


----------



## ARzark

Excellent job Doug! You have too much time on your hands








But what would us Outbackers do without you?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

As always....GREAT JOB Doug!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I just feel this black hole in my life, after turning the fall rally over to you Jim!
Need to fill the void.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Doug,

Nice, job. Very helpful information. I still have one question...

So what's the answer?









Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Doug,
> 
> Nice, job. Very helpful information. I still have one question...
> 
> So what's the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]115089[/snapback]​


Yea...


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> Nice, job. Very helpful information. I still have one question...
> 
> So what's the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]115089[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115249[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Plant that flag Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Please, please, please, please, *PLEASE* don't do this to me!!!!

PDX_Shannon will up and leave me for sure!!!!!!!!!









I'll be glad to help out as I can, but I can not take this thing on right now.

That being said - and I know it's a long ways - but I like Zion.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

We would most likely make a trip to Zion, making it the center piece of a longer
vaction. I do think $44.00 a night is a bit steep though.


----------



## campmg

Is Zion the Cedar City area? That works well from here. Kids go back to school early to mid August so hope for June or July.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Maybe if we got enough PNW Outbackers to commit to doing this as an extended trip, we could turn this thing into kind of a rolling rally for those of us traveling a long ways.

Party on! The Outbackers just rolled into town!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

I can volunteer to take on the coordination of the rv park.
(or am willing to do anything else too)









I'll check with ZRR for the heck of it and see if they have rally rates.


----------



## ARzark

campmg said:


> Is Zion the Cedar City area? That works well from here. Kids go back to school early to mid August so hope for June or July.
> [snapback]115535[/snapback]​


Yessireee, that would be the Zion area


----------



## PDX_Doug

As I have mentioned before, it is not really my idea of 'camping', but ZRR really does look like a nice place. And if viewed in the context of a rally, that may be just about ideal. If it is kept up as well as it looks in the pictures, I could see spending a few days there!









Jeff, semi-related question... I have heard that you can not drive your own vehicles into some of the parks down in that area. Is that the case at Zion? If so, have you seen that as an issue? I know if we go down, I'm going to want to spend some early morning hours out and about with a camera. Being stuck to a tour bus could be a problem.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

OK, just a quick update. ZRR will offer a 10% discount per site. They were very helpful... Offered the pavilion, the grill, they can cater a rib dinner







, pretty much will do whatever they can to make our stay as enjoyable as possible.

Get this.... When I said Outbackers, the lady got really excited. Seems she is looking at Outbacks and will be purchasing one soon!

Doug, yes you can drive into the park and through the park. Some areas require the use of their very efficient shuttle bus system. It takes you pretty much anywhere, and there seems to be only a 10 minute wait at most (from what I recall) as they run many shuttles through the day. I was surprised at how efficient it was.

Once again, the link to Zion River Resort which is approx. 50 miles further than Doug's previously posted mileage.

In Cedar City there is the CEDAR CITY KOA that we could look at as well.

But my heart goes out to ZRR


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's cool Jeff!
It sounds like karma to me!









So, anybody have a problem with ZRR?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Randy?? What do you think? Should we "Plant the flag?"

Prepare yourselves for some of the most beautiful scenery you have ever seen. This will be a trip to remember for a long time


----------



## Oregon_Camper

First off...thanks for all work to find a central location.

Now the bad news...I'm all for a big rally, but looking at this campground, itâ€™s just too "concrete camping" for my taste. I'm fine with large parks, but this one has limited trees...and is right next to a major highway.

Any chance we can find something a bit more uncivilized?


----------



## ARzark

Jim, Jim, Jim, ... This is just a place to park in the evenings. It's a highly rated rv park, but the real excitement is in ZION!

If after the rally you think it wasn't worth it.... I'll pay for your gas. OK, maybe half of your gas. Ok, maybe I'll just supply the cold ones, yea... that's it, the cold ones









You HAVE to go! Wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I understand you feelings, Jim. But in that part of the country I am not sure you will find the kind of camping opportunities we have around here. I see it as a gathering point for the rally, and a jumping off point for mini trips into Zion, Bryce, maybe The Grand Canyon, etc. Looked at in that light, it may not be that bad a way to go.

A couple other thoughts I have been kicking around about this location...

They seem to offer extensive catering. Trying to do the kind of potlucks we have traditionaly done - on such a long distance trip - might be difficult. If we can just have these guys put together a big Southwest Style Bar-B-Q for us. that might be ideal!

The fact that this place has a few modern ammenities (pool, laundry, pool, Wi-Fi, pool, etc.) might be welcome after 1,000+ miles on the road. Did I mention they have Wi-Fi... We could sit out late into the night with our laptops...









As part of an extended trip, there will be lots of other opportunities along the road for real camping. This is only for 2-3 days.

I have been looking at the maps, and Zion is only a days drive (a long days drive) out of L.A. We might do a loop that would include Disneyland for the kids (they have not been yet).

Just a few thoughts.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Yea, what Doug said









Oh yea, last time I was there we did a day trip to VEGAS BABY


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> last time I was there we did a day trip to VEGAS BABY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115792[/snapback]​


Now that's what I'm talkin' about!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

What happens in Vegas....stays in Vegas.


----------



## W4DRR

Oregon_Camper said:


> First off...thanks for all work to find a central location.
> 
> Now the bad news...I'm all for a big rally, but looking at this campground, itâ€™s just too "concrete camping" for my taste. I'm fine with large parks, but this one has limited trees...and is right next to a major highway.
> 
> Any chance we can find something a bit more uncivilized?
> [snapback]115781[/snapback]​


I threw out the idea of Flaming Gorge in an earlier post. 
It is definitely off the beaten path. I have tent camped there before at the Mustang Ridge campground (National Forest); it is a nice place. It is dry camping though, but a lot of you folks out west like that. (We are spoiled here in the southeast with our full-hookup sites, complete with internet and cable TV)
My back-east $0.02 worth....again.









Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug

Bob,

I looked up some information on Flaming Gorge, and it seemed kind of desolate. Great for boating, but not much else. Am I missing something? Maybe I need to research deeper...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I would like to see nobody traveling more than 750 miles. That is probably our limit.
> 
> Is that possible? For most attendees, I hope so.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]114455[/snapback]​


I am hoping I can make this part of my vacation next summer but I believe it is more than 750 miles., Can I still come







?

John


----------



## W4DRR

PDX_Doug said:


> Bob,
> 
> I looked up some information on Flaming Gorge, and it seemed kind of desolate. Great for boating, but not much else. Am I missing something? Maybe I need to research deeper...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]115869[/snapback]​


As I said, it is off the beaten path. It is pretty much lake oriented, and not a lot else. It seems everyone is looking all over the spectrum for a rally location. Flaming Gorge would be pretty much at the "primitive end" I suppose. With Vegas being at the other extreme. Don't a couple of the casinos operate campgrounds? Like CircusCircus? I don't know if campground would be the word to describe it...let's just say a place to park your trailer and hook it up.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug

I am counting on you being there, John!









Do you have dates for your trip yet? If the timing worked out right, it would be cool to team up and hit a couple of the motorhead events on the west coast... Say Pebble Beach in early August? Maybe a Champ Car race (San Jose or Denver)?

Just a couple of random thoughts.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now the bad news...I'm all for a big rally, but looking at this campground, itâ€™s just too "concrete camping" for my taste. I'm fine with large parks, but this one has limited trees...and is right next to a major highway.
> 
> [snapback]115781[/snapback]​


I feel the same way...if it were not a rally. This campground would not be our first choice if we were looking for a "great camping location." But as myself and others have said, we all need to put this in perspective of "a rally." Rally requirements are different and I think this site meets almost all of them.

We were planning a trip to Zion / Bryce anyway next year, so I am happy with this choice. Let's mark it. Next, on to dates.

And yes, you guys keep giving me crap, but anyone is welcome from any distance, but I was hoping to keep most travelers below 750 miles. Goof balls.

Alright, for dates, most anything works for us. We should pull the average weather and precip for this area for June - August and see what we are up against.

And I like the idea of letting the resort cater one or two dinners. That would be great.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn

I won t pick dates for me till mid winter.

I watch and read most of the trips everyone takes on the west coast now for ideas.


----------



## ARzark

Here's a link to the ZRR weather information

ZION SEASONAL WEATHER

Jeff


----------



## campmg

I checked the weather report -- thanks for the link. April looks real nice.







The place gets warm. No doubt about it. With that said, consider the summer months for those of us with school age kids, June seems a good choice. July is hotter and school around here starts early to mid August.

TDVFFJON -- was that you who talked about Prescott last year? We'd love to have you out this way even if you break the 750 mile code.

The catered bbq sounds great. Less time cooking and cleaning on our part. Leaves more time for cocktails. :

"What happens at a rally, stays at the rally"


----------



## PDX_Doug

As far as we are concerned, if the rally is in June, it would need to be late June. Our school district does not get out until 6/15 this year, and I assume next year will be similar.

Looks like the window is narrowing down. Mid/Late June - Early/Mid August.

That would give us possible weekends of All 2007 of course):

June 22-24 (May not work for some people with school kids)
June 29- July 1
July 6-8
July 13-15
July 20-22
July 27-29
August 3-5
August 10-12 (May not work for some people with school kids)

Anybody have any preferences?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

July 4th happens to be on a Wednesday so no help there extending a long weekend.


----------



## ARzark

School is out the very end of June here, later than in Portland.
The first week mentioned will not work here, but anytime after that









Doug, just a suggestion, but how about setting up a poll with the dates? Run it for a short time and see what happens? I have a hunch this may pull some interested folks from around the country. Not sure what is happening on the National rally









As soon as we have the dates locked down, I'll get started on the arrangements and reservations with ZRR!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jeff,

I thought about a survey, but wonder if we might want to talk to ZRR first. It seems like a long way out, but I do not think it unreasonable to expect other groups have already started making reservations. Knowing what weekends - if any - ZRR is wide open at this point, might save a lot of grief later on.

On a related subject, do you know how many spaces they have total?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I thought about a survey, but wonder if we might want to talk to ZRR first. It seems like a long way out, but I do not think it unreasonable to expect other groups have already started making reservations. Knowing what weekends - if any - ZRR is wide open at this point, might save a lot of grief later on.
> 
> On a related subject, do you know how many spaces they have total?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]115998[/snapback]​


Doug,

112 full hook-up sites, 8 tenting sites and 3 cabins.
When I spoke with them yesterday I asked about July in general, and they were wide open at this time. I do have the gal's name who coordinates the rallys, so once we have dates in mind I'll jump on it. Right now we look good. Told them maybe 30 sites









ON EDIT: Have a call in to confirm the availability of specific dates. Will advise...


----------



## mswalt

Hey, guys, interesting thread.

Lets, see......hhhmmmmmm...only 1100 + miles. Do-able?

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn

mswalt said:


> Hey, guys, interesting thread.
> 
> Lets, see......hhhmmmmmm...only 1100 + miles. Do-able?
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]116039[/snapback]​


I ll meet ya there


----------



## campmg

mswalt said:


> Lets, see......hhhmmmmmm...only 1100 + miles. Do-able?
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]116039[/snapback]​


With that TV -- no problem. We'll keep the lights on.


----------



## ARzark

All dates are wide open availability for ZRR. So now we decide when!


----------



## Nickens

ZRR would fit nicely with our "2007 Plan A", but the wife would howl if she knew the average temp was over 95. Based on that Temp Chart







, we'll be switching our trip to Easter Vacation!

As for timing, mid-late June sounds good.

Some others suggested Crater Lake or SW Idaho. Another OB'r and I are taking our famlies through there next week (Klamath Falls, OR and McCall, ID). We'll take notes.


----------



## PDX_Doug

The Crater Lake area is awesome, but I'm afraid that would really knock out a lot of mountain region (or mid-west) folks that might attend.

I was looking around at the parks in Eastern Idaho, and really did not see much that looked all that appealing.

As far as temps, PDX_Shannon had the same response. My suggestion that we would have A/C and a pool didn't have much of a calming effect. She also suggested late June (early July) might be best. Late July to August could really be a scorcher!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Nickens said:


> ZRR would fit nicely with our "2007 Plan A", but the wife would howl if she knew the average temp was over 95. Based on that Temp Chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , we'll be switching our trip to Easter Vacation!
> 
> [snapback]116061[/snapback]​


Just tell her "But honey, it's a DRY heat. You'll never notice!"









Last time I was at ZRR was Easter '04. Now THAT was nice weather, just pushing 80 and sunny. Coming from the PNW that was quite a treat!


----------



## campmg

Too bad our kids all have different Spring breaks. March / April would be a great time to go.


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK, so let's throw this out, and see if it sticks to the wall...

*2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally
Zion River Resort - Virgin, UT
Saturday, June 30 - Wednesday, July 4th, 2007*

Here is the thinking behind the somewhat unconventional date range...

1. It seems clear from the temperature charts, that the earlier we go the better. However, for those of us with kids, anything mid-June or earlier is liable to be a problem.

2. In the name of maximizing vacation time, if we can work the Fourth of July into the equation, we get a 'free day' vacation wise.

3. Even though the rally officially spans five days, no one would be expected to attend the entire time. People can come and go as their individual schedules dictate. Hopefully, everybody would be there at the same time for at least a couple of days.

4. If ZRR, or the neighboring community puts up a big fireworks display on The Fourth, that would be a great way to close out the rally!









5. By simply planning on taking 5 days worth of vacation (6/29, 7/2, 7/3, 7/5 and 7/6) along with the fourth and the bracketing weekends, even the furthest Outbackers attending would have a easy 3-4 days travel window each way (time for other stops along the way).

As an example - and this is just thinking out loud - in our case: From Portland, we might leave PDX on Friday (6/29), and plan on arriving at ZRR mid-day Sunday (7/1). Have three full days to explore the area, rally and enjoy The Fourth (7/2-7/4). Then depart Thursday (7/5) and head west to Vegas for a night. Then on to L.A. for a couple of days at Disneyland with the kids (7/7 & 7/8). And finally a blast up I-5 to Portland for a total of 7-8 days out of the vacation bank. If needed, DW and child(ren) might fly in to Salt Lake City and meet up, or out of LA to save a few days of her vacation time (she gets less, so it is a little more precious).

So, what does everybody think? Does this look like it could/would work into your schedules? Shall we plant the flag? Or do we need to keep looking?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, just wanted to throw in my two cents worth. Regarding the idea of having the park cater a meal, I really would be concerned about the added cost. I know all you younger couples with kids probably have substantial incomes but I am still concerned about the cost what with the price of gas, the cost of the park itself plus the costs we will incur getting to and from the rally. So, I will put in a plug for our old stand by, the group pot luck. We all have ovens, stoves and microwaves and I, for one, don't have any problem with preparing good old fashioned BBQ dishes. Just my practical side based on years of penny pinching when the kids were little







jodi


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, again. I think that Dean and I would back you Doug on these dates. I always like to include free holidays in with my vacation time. jodi


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, so let's throw this out, and see if it sticks to the wall...
> 
> *2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally
> Zion River Resort - Virgin, UT
> Saturday, June 30 - Wednesday, July 4th, 2007*
> 
> Here is the thinking behind the somewhat unconventional date range...
> 
> 1. It seems clear from the temperature charts, that the earlier we go the better. However, for those of us with kids, anything mid-June or earlier is liable to be a problem.
> 
> 2. In the name of maximizing vacation time, if we can work the Fourth of July into the equation, we get a 'free day' vacation wise.
> 
> 3. Even though the rally officially spans five days, no one would be expected to attend the entire time. People can come and go as their individual schedules dictate. Hopefully, everybody would be there at the same time for at least a couple of days.
> 
> 4. If ZRR, or the neighboring community puts up a big fireworks display on The Fourth, that would be a great way to close out the rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. By simply planning on taking 5 days worth of vacation (6/29, 7/2, 7/3, 7/5 and 7/6) along with the fourth and the bracketing weekends, even the furthest Outbackers attending would have a easy 3-4 days travel window each way (time for other stops along the way).
> 
> As an example - and this is just thinking out loud - in our case: From Portland, we might leave PDX on Friday (6/29), and plan on arriving at ZRR mid-day Sunday (7/1). Have three full days to explore the area, rally and enjoy The Fourth (7/2-7/4). Then depart Thursday (7/5) and head west to Vegas for a night. Then on to L.A. for a couple of days at Disneyland with the kids (7/7 & 7/8). And finally a blast up I-5 to Portland for a total of 7-8 days out of the vacation bank. If needed, DW and child(ren) might fly in to Salt Lake City and meet up, or out of LA to save a few days of her vacation time (she gets less, so it is a little more precious).
> 
> So, what does everybody think? Does this look like it could/would work into your schedules? Shall we plant the flag? Or do we need to keep looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]116100[/snapback]​










How does he do that??








Doug, you are AMAZING!


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> action Hi there, just wanted to throw in my two cents worth. Regarding the idea of having the park cater a meal, I really would be concerned about the added cost. I know all you younger couples with kids probably have substantial incomes but I am still concerned about the cost what with the price of gas, the cost of the park itself plus the costs we will incur getting to and from the rally. So, I will put in a plug for our old stand by, the group pot luck. We all have ovens, stoves and microwaves and I, for one, don't have any problem with preparing good old fashioned BBQ dishes. Just my practical side based on years of penny pinching when the kids were little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodi
> [snapback]116112[/snapback]​


Jodi, very valid point. I have some information coming from ZRR on the catering so we can all make a decision. Rest assured, we'll be counting on your expertise in a good 'ole pot luck for sure


----------



## PDX_Shannon

Depending on how the pricing comes in on the catering, we might want to consider catering the main dish and doing a potluck for everything else. I also think it depends on how many people end up coming.

Pdx_Shannon


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Week of July 4 works for us. We would likely arrive on Sunday night (July 1) and stay until Thursday or Friday (July 5 / 6). Like Shannon, let's see how many people show up, then decide on catering. I would vote FOR them catering at least one, if not two, meals for us. What a great way to socialize and let someone else do the work.

Randy


----------



## ARzark

I'll confirm everything with ZRR and set up reservation instructions and information for all. Stay tuned....


----------



## campmg

Doug - the dates you outlined seem perfect. Thanks for running with the July 4th concept and making it work.

I was thinking last night when WACamper said the park is wide open in July. No kidding it's wide open -- it's 105 degrees.


----------



## tdvffjohn

The dates look fine to me.

The catering thing sounds interesting to me. Probably still be cheaper than eating out one night and then we can concentrate on chatting (verbally of course








)

Where is the closest airport so my DW can fly in when I get out there?

John


----------



## PDX_Doug

John,

The closest is Las Vegas, NV at 146 miles.

Second closest is Flagstaff, AZ at 267 miles, but this would take you by (or very close to) The Grand Canyon, Glen Canyon dam and Lake Powell, which if you are in the area you ought to see anyway. If it were me, I would plan on meeting her there a couple of days early, and enjoy the sights on the way into Zion.

Third choice would be Salt Lake City, UT at 305 miles.

Glad to here these dates work for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reggie44

Hello all, there is not likely to be alot of us if any, but the dates work well for us Canadians as well since "Canada Day" falls on July 1st, so we can use the extra day as well. JR


----------



## alebar17

Looks interesting, mileage from L.A. is under 500.....but the* current *forecast is for 100 degrees everyday

going to have to think on this one sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug

I thought this thing deserved some sort of banner...










(Randy & Jeff: If you like it, we might insert it at the top of the first message of each of the threads. We will not be wasting a lot of bandwidth putting a banner on each post, but will give us a nice little advertisement for the rally.)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Doug, that looks fantastic!
Very nice job!

I'll have reservation information posted by this evening!

Looks like this will be an "International rally" too! Welcome aboard Reggie44!

PS: There is a HUGE July 4th celebration in Springdale (right outside Zion) that ZRR was telling me about. This is going to be FUN!
Jeff


----------



## ARzark

RALLY SPECIFICS STARTED

Pinned to the main Outbackers rally board.

HERE is the link.


----------



## campmg

tdvffjohn, we can meet on my way through Flagstaff.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I will have to decide where my wife flies in to meet me. Her father is in Presscott Valley so Phoenix is an option for sure. Talk about a test for the truck, pulling the hill from Phoenix to Presscott Valley


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK folks... I guess it's time to fish or cut bait for us rally antagonists!

We will be making reservations in the morning for Sunday (7/1) through Wednesday (7/4) nights. We may extend that as we sort out the rest of the trip.

ZRR has asked that all of our rally resevations be made through Mason Walters. She handles the rallies, and will keep us all straight.

It should be noted that all reservation deposits are fully refundable up to one week prior to the rally, so I would encourage you to make them as soon as you feel comfortable about attending. That will help us lock down spots before anyone else gets to them.

Now the wait begins...13 months! AARRGGGHHHH!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

John, I couldn't keep up with you in that 3500 Duramax anyway. Sounds like a great trip for you and hope we all get to meet at Zions. Don't image that killer hill outside Prescott Valley will hurt too much


----------



## ARzark

Should we look at some dealer participation or sponsorship?
Perhaps get the Keystone rep to attend? (spring for a catered meal?)

Just some things to think about...


----------



## PDX_Doug

I was thinking about that too, Jeff.

If we get enough people on the confirmed list, we might be able to persuade Keystone or somebody to sponsor us. Might get enough to pay for the whole shindig!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Another idea... How about an official "Meet and greet" social, say Sunday evening?
By Sunday afternoon hopefully everyone attending will be on site. No doubt others will arrive earlier and meet, but I was thinking maybe an official kick-off to the rally? Maybe PDX_Doug can arrange the Outbackers Kool-aid?

Anybody want to take on setting this up?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Another idea... How about an official "Meet and greet" social, say Sunday evening?
> By Sunday afternoon hopefully everyone attending will be on site. No doubt others will arrive earlier and meet, but I was thinking maybe an official kick-off to the rally? Maybe PDX_Doug can arrange the Outbackers Kool-aid?
> 
> Anybody want to take on setting this up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116502[/snapback]​


As "Wagon-Master"...that is your role Jeff.


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another idea... How about an official "Meet and greet" social, say Sunday evening?
> By Sunday afternoon hopefully everyone attending will be on site. No doubt others will arrive earlier and meet, but I was thinking maybe an official kick-off to the rally? Maybe PDX_Doug can arrange the Outbackers Kool-aid?
> 
> Anybody want to take on setting this up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116502[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> As "Wagon-Master"...that is your role Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116503[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey wait... This was all Randy's idea!


----------



## tdvffjohn

WAcamper said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another idea... How about an official "Meet and greet" social, say Sunday evening?
> By Sunday afternoon hopefully everyone attending will be on site. No doubt others will arrive earlier and meet, but I was thinking maybe an official kick-off to the rally? Maybe PDX_Doug can arrange the Outbackers Kool-aid?
> 
> Anybody want to take on setting this up?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116502[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> As "Wagon-Master"...that is your role Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116503[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey wait... This was all Randy's idea!
> [snapback]116504[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

As he says to himself...................what did I get myself involved in now


----------



## ARzark

Update on reservations:

You should not have to ask for Mason Walters now. 
Any of the staff members will now be able to help you.

I have negotiated a 10% DISCOUNT on the rates for Outbackers!

Every penny counts! I'm tossing mine into the "Zion Jar" now!


----------



## PDX_Doug

*WHOO HOO!!!*

We are official! I just got off the phone with Mason Walters (a very charming and enthusiastic woman I might add!), and we are set for July 1 - July 5 at ZRR.

She was filling me in on some of the attractions, and the 'spectacular' Fourth of July fireworks display at the entrance to Zion park.

This is gonna be fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there. We are in as well. We are not planning on arriving until Monday the 2nd as I want to visit some friend in SLC on our way down. We will be staying until the 5th. It would certainly be great if we could get Keystone interested in at least acknowledging our group. Jodi


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

jnk36jnk said:


> It would certainly be great if we could get Keystone interested in at least acknowledging our group.
> [snapback]116757[/snapback]​


That depends partly on the SIZE of our group. 20 Outbackers getting together will not do it. I don't know what the "will do it" number is.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug

Right on Jodi!

Glad to hear you guys are confirmed! When I called down to ZRR this morning, Mason asked if she could call me right back, as she was currently on another line with a woman from our group also making reservations. I had a hunch it might be you!









I would have liked a river front, but due to our size she is putting us in a 70' pull-through... I guess we can make do <sigh>.

It sounds like the wheels are rolling on this thing now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

4 confirmed and 5 most likely in 24 hours!
We're off to a good start!


----------



## jewel

once my hubby gets home from work today - I'll ask him about attending this one too!







now I have to figure out where this place is you guys are talking about (havent had time to click on the link left) Just wanted to say that we will "probably" be in too!!! Sounds like soooo much fun!!!







hehe

Jewels


----------



## tdvffjohn

I am confirmed!!!!! arrival on July 2 to the 5 th and oh yea. I asked to be next to Pdx Doug.









This is gonna be a loooooong wait














































John


----------



## ARzark

jewel said:


> once my hubby gets home from work today - I'll ask him about attending this one too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I have to figure out where this place is you guys are talking about (havent had time to click on the link left) Just wanted to say that we will "probably" be in too!!! Sounds like soooo much fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> Jewels
> [snapback]116774[/snapback]​


Sounds great Jewels! If you can get to Seattle, I'll guide you the rest of the way to Zion!

An international rally!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

We are booked. Got a river-side back-in. Arrive July 1, depart July 5.

Randy


----------



## jnk36jnk

We have a riverside, back in space reserved, arriving July 2nd and leaving the 5th.


----------



## ARzark

Here's how it looks as of right now.
Great start









Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR 
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... WA

Most likely to attend

Oregon Camper
Toolman

Reservation information HERE


----------



## mswalt

> arriving *June* 2nd and leaving the 5th


Aren't you gonna be a little early for the rally?









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

So, Mark...

Abilene is certainly within range of this rally. Are we going to see you there?

This may be labeled a 'Western' rally, but we have a lot of members in the midwest portion of the country that are within as easy - or easier - a reach of Zion as we on the PNW coast are.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150

*let's get this party started already*









this is going to be an agonizing long 12 months, but well worth it in the end.

just made our resi, arriving on july 1st, leaving on july 5th.

mason gave us a backin site on the river bank.

darrel


----------



## ARzark

Hmmm, those back-in river sites are going quick.
I think BlueWedge snagged one also


----------



## BlueWedge

I made our reservations online last night and got the confirmation today. I ended up calling them anyway, had just a small issue with the year...

All was taken care of promptly and we should have a riverside back in. They did have an opening this year if anyone is interested...









sunny

At least we have a year to plan our route... Maybe hit some fam camps on the way.


----------



## Reggie44

It is official!







The rally will be an international one. We have booked July 1-5. British Columbia Canada will have at least one representative. See you at the pool. Any golfers attending? JR


----------



## ARzark

Reggie44 said:


> It is official!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rally will be an international one. We have booked July 1-5. British Columbia Canada will have at least one representative. See you at the pool. Any golfers attending? JR
> [snapback]117244[/snapback]​


Now I am really excited!

International Rally it is!


----------



## PDX_Doug

*WHOO HOO!!!*

*The 2007 Western Regional / International Outbackers Rally*

I like the sound as that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Put me on the "mabye" list. I can't confirm at this point due to other possible plans that week.


----------



## ARzark

You got it Jim, hopefully it will work out and you can confirm.
We need someone to handle the happy hours, er, I mean the meet and greet


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I am the right man for that Happy Hour job.


----------



## campmg

I just reserved my spot at the Rally. I waited over the weekend and can't believe all the people that signed up and got the river side back in spots before me. I just got one "close" to the river. I hope you guys don't mind me cutting through









It's one year away and I have a lot of things to work out before then. We have family visiting next summer and hoping it doesn't conflict with the rally. I also promised the family a non Outback trip since our trips this summer are all in the Outback.

Thanks to those who got this thing going and for planting the date and place. I look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great news, campmg!









We look forward to meeting you.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. to Oregon_Camper: That sounds like a volunteer to me. Now you HAVE to attend!


----------



## mswalt

> So, Mark...
> 
> Abilene is certainly within range of this rally. Are we going to see you there?


I'm not real sure 1100 miles is within range for *me*!









Probaly have to pass on that one, and pick something a little closer to home. Would be great, though............................









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

No doubt it will be a drive, Mark!
We are looking at about the same distance coming from the opposite direction!

Sure is going to be fun...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

I just had to look







....2401 miles ....one way.


----------



## ARzark

WAcamper said:


> Here's how it looks as of right now.
> Great start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed Outbackers
> 
> Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State
> 
> Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
> BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
> BritGirl ............... 6/30 to 7/7 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
> Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
> Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
> Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
> jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
> PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
> Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
> Snephtar ............6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CO
> Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
> WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... WA
> 
> Most likely to attend
> 
> Cts Alberta
> Jewel
> Oregon Camper
> Toolman
> 
> Reservation information HERE
> [snapback]116895[/snapback]​


12 confirmed Outbackers so far








Jeff


----------



## tdvffjohn

Randy wants 50 Outbackers...............................so come on lets help Randy out


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

With about a year to recruit, and the dense population of Outbackers from CA, WA, and OR, 50 seems like a reasonable minimum to me. Then we can bother Keystone for some press and maybe a little sponsorship. Anything less is a waste of time for them.

Randy


----------



## campmg

tdvffjohn said:


> I just had to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....2401 miles ....one way.
> [snapback]117886[/snapback]​


There's got to be an award for the furthest Outbacker. Either way, I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Map Quest says from my house here in Oregon it's 1095.7 miles to the Zion River Resort and that I can drive it in 16 hours and 13 minutes. Somehow I think it will take me a bit longer than that.


----------



## Reggie44

With TDV coming it looks like our 1350 miles will have to be for international travelling prize or perhaps most countries travelled in? Maybe I can talk DW into the long route thru Disneyworld if need be







. JR


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Reggie44 said:


> Maybe I can talk DW into the long route thru Disneyworld if need be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . JR
> [snapback]117946[/snapback]​


That's the way to do it (make the rally PART of the trip). We are doing the same, and are including two nights on the way home back at Colorado National Monument (we camped there for a night last Memorial Day). That will allow us to revisit western slope wineries as well.

Randy


----------



## campmg

Anyone check into open container (alcohol) rules / laws at the campground in this part of Utah?


----------



## PDX_Doug

* 2007 Western Regional Outbackers.com Rally *
* Attendance Contest *

What I think we need here, is a little * competition! *









I have been working up designs for souvenir Rally T-shirts, hats and maybe sweatshirts.

_*So here is the deal...*_

As a special incentive and free of charge to the winners - a complete set of *2007 Western Regional Outbackers Rally* apparel to each Outbackers.com member from the state or province that has the most members in attendance at the rally! (See contest rules below)









Now... How can you pass on a rally where you have the chance to come home with free Outbackers Collectors Grade apparel?!

So, let's get out there and get those friends and neighbors signed up!









_*Regarding the apparel...*_
Apparel will be priced fairly and of high quality.

_Some of the proceeds from apparel sales will be used to cover group rally expenses (i.e.: contest prizes, activities, etc.)
All net proceeds will be donated to Outbackers.com for use in the continued operation of this web site and for activities related and beneficial to the Outbackers.com membership._

It is my intention to have an initial run of apparel ready for the 2006 holiday season. A second - and final - run will be available prior to the rally.

_*Contest Rules...*_
1. To win, you must 'A') Be an Outbackers.com member at the time of the *2007 Western Regional Outbackers.com Rally* . 'B') Be in attendance at the *2007 Western Regional Outbackers.com Rally* . 'C') Own - or have owned - a Outback travel trailer or fifth wheel.

2. Prizes will be awarded to the Outbackers.com member only (no additional prizes will be awarded to additional family members or accompanying guests)

3. Families with more than one Outbackers.com member - sharing the same accommodations - will only be eligible for counting towards the contest totals once.

4. Families with more than one Outbackers.com member - sharing the same accommodations - will only be eligible for one prize award.

5. State totals used for determining contest winners, will be based on members in attendance at the *2007 Western Regional Outbackers.com Rally*.

6. Canada will be considered one "state".

7. These rules are subject to revision at any time.

Happy Trails,
Doug

This post edited 06/05/06 @ 10:30PM PDT


----------



## campmg

Doug, I don't think tdvffjohn has even the slightest chance of winning this thing


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> Doug, I don't think tdvffjohn has even the slightest chance of winning this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]118027[/snapback]​


You never know...









Happy Trails,
Doug

We may throw something in for 'Furthest Based Member in Attendance'


----------



## Reggie44

Under the theory of "if you don't ask you don't get" I propose the first ammendment to the rules







. Seeing as we up here in Canada are population challenged EH! (See "L.A. 8Mill, Western Canada 5 mill") I propose that Canada be considered one State







. I thank the judges for their hearfelt consideration in advance. JR


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Nice offer, Doug. Might get expensive for ya! Say 25 Outbackers from CA attend. Shirts cost $20 each. Woof.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Shannon

Hi Honey (Pdx_Doug)







,
Do you have something you need to talk to me about???

Love, 
Pdx_Shannon


----------



## campmg

PDX_Shannon said:


> Hi Honey (Pdx_Doug)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> Do you have something you need to talk to me about???
> 
> Love,
> Pdx_Shannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]118100[/snapback]​


That's funny.


----------



## ARzark

Reggie44 said:


> Under the theory of "if you don't ask you don't get" I propose the first ammendment to the rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seeing as we up here in Canada are population challenged EH! (See "L.A. 8Mill, Western Canada 5 mill") I propose that Canada be considered one State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thank the judges for their hearfelt consideration in advance. JR
> [snapback]118061[/snapback]​


Rules ammended. Canada shall be considered one "state"

Good luck, EH!








Uh, Doug you're good with that right? I'll put in a good word to PDX_Shannon for you


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Way to step up Doug and make this an interesting challenge.


----------



## ARzark

tdvffjohn said:


> I just had to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....2401 miles ....one way.
> [snapback]117886[/snapback]​


Ah, but think of all that quality family time you will have!
Not to mention the adventure of it all


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

PDX_Shannon said:


> Hi Honey (Pdx_Doug)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> Do you have something you need to talk to me about???
> 
> Love,
> Pdx_Shannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]118100[/snapback]​


This looks like a post that I could have written to Y-Guy. I remember many conversations we had on the board.

Shannon - I wish you luck with this one!

Sandi


----------



## ARzark

You know Sandi, last time was in SW Utah I remember it being VERY ATV friendly


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Keep going Jeff...you'll have 50+ Outbackers there!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

I see that Oregon is leading in the number of attendee's

So Doug, please make my new t-shirt an extra large





































Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

We have a long way to go Dean!









But just between you and me... I'm pulling for Oregon as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

I have an Aunt in Oregon. Does that count?

By the way, I've been campaigning some of the AZ Outbackers to join us.


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's the idea, campmg









We want to sell this puppy out!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

You will Doug...you will!!


----------



## BritGirl

DH & I are confirmed for 6/30 - 7/7









Trying to get my parents over from England for the trip also. I want to add another state or two to the states they have visited.

When we lived in Maryland they obviously saw Maryland, we drove into New Jersey, so they saw a bit of that state also. They've seen Washington D.C., spent 5 weeks with us in Montana when we lived there, they flew into Calgary, Alberta & stayed with friends, I picked them up there. We then moved to Oregon and they flew into Vancouver, British Columbia so we stopped in Vancouver for a couple of days and Seattle, WA for a day and then they stayed for a month with us on the Oregon Coast last September.

They're not doing too badly so far. Dad doesn't even like to fly, but so far has had to fly out to America every other yearr for 7 years to visit me and fly to Dubai to visit my younger brother, wife & son and fly to Thailand to visit my older brother & his wife out there.

They are getting to see more of America than some Americans.

I have always wanted to see Zion, Bryce & Moab areas since moving to the USA.

Can't wait to meet some of you folks action ..................BritGirl


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

WAcamper said:


> You know Sandi, last time was in SW Utah I remember it being VERY ATV friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]118198[/snapback]​


This is VERY true and we've wanted to hit some trails down there so anythings possible - just not sure what our summer plans are for next year.

It does sound like a fun rally.

Sandi


----------



## PDX_Doug

BritGirl,

Sounds like you have a very well traveled family.








I see no reason why you couldn't get them all to attend the rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

I know there are some WA folks out there in hiding... looking... comtemplating... interested... Let's hear from ya!

I would LOVE a set of Doug's Outbacker apparel


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Come on Jeff, you know Oregon has the BEST campers. How's that for a little smack talk?


----------



## BritGirl

PDX_Doug said:


> I see no reason why you couldn't get them all to attend the rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]118981[/snapback]​


Doug,

I wish it were that simple, it always comes down to $$$. Both brothers are now back in Cornwall, England so when I go home in September I will at least get to meet my new sister-in-laws and two newphews. Younger Brov has had another one.

Only a lottery win will get them in this country all at the same time hence why DH & I are going back there, CHEAPER, even though the dollar doesn't go far in the UK.

Anyway I'm working my parents real hard, the gas money would really help!!







Don't tell them that though.

If I tell them we could do the Grand Canyon it might just swing it my way.









They're not into Casinos & all that being real god fearing folk so Vegas just won't get their juices flowing. Scenery does though hence the Grand Canyon bait.







I'm such a bad daughter to even plan and bait them, "The Devil Spawn"









BritGirl


----------



## PDX_Doug

BritGirl,

Might I suggest a route to the East to Wyoming, and then South to Zion. Your list of scenic stops could easily include Yellowstone and The Grand Tetons (this is the route we are talking about right now, probably on the way back to Oregon).

Add that to easy side trips to Zion, Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon, Glen Canyon, Canyon De Chelly, Canyonlands (hmm... seems to be a theme emerging here) and how can you go wrong?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camptails

OK....I'm going to go out on a limb here, I have been reluctant to say anything in so far as my suggestions didn't even get a reply Here If you guys are talking about 50+ Outback owners attending then it seems like there should have been a vote. Polls are taken all the time on this site for less important things. That way no one can gripe like me. I love the desert and canyon country a lot but the "first part of July". Does "100+" temperature in a parking lot for 4 or 5 days appeal to everyone? This rally is next year...13 months away. The decision was made in 6 days by a handful of people. Now I said it...so you all can cut off the limb and burn down the tree but I think it needed to be out there


----------



## PDX_Doug

Valid points, camptails. And believe me, those concerns were discussed, if behind the scenes.

I would like to address a couple of them, if I may.

Mesa Verde does look like a very nice campground, but the distance for the West Coasters may be just a little to much, especially as that starts to involve scaling the Rockies.

ZRR will be hot, not doubt about that, but from what I see on their website, it is not nearly as parking lot like as many commercial campgrounds I have seen.

Finally, as to how the decision was made. Polls and lots of discussion (democracy) are great. The problem is it tends to become increasingly difficult to come to a concensous. Nothing - time or place - is going to make everybody happy. At some point, somebody has to plant a flag in the ground. An example of this is the National Rally. That event has been talked about for over a year now, and still no decisions have been made. Lots of polls, lots of talk, even a committee on the first attempt. At some point, somebody has to just plant a flag.

The people most involved in this particular endeavor are veterans of planning multiple previous rallies, and IMO took that lesson to heart. We made the effort to pick an area that is commonly attractive from a tourist point of view, and fit within a radius that provided as fair a travel commitment - to all western members - as was possible. We also picked a time that provided for the best potential attendance while minimizing the effects of the weather. Any major rally has to take into account members with kids in school. That means a fairly brief window of opportunity between mid-June and mid-August. Hot as this will be the first week of July... It will be a lot worse later!

To me, the fact that - even though we are over a year out - we received 12 confirmed reservations within the coule of days is confirmation that good choices were made.

In any case, I hope you can join us. I know that it is going to be a fun time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Well said Doug









Camptails, I'm sorry I didn't see your suggestions prior to this. Looks like it was in "Have you been or are you going camping" section so that's probably how I missed it.
I do agree with Rafter J, that would be a great place for a rally some day. Love it there!
If you chose to attend the Zion rally I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Hot, yes (being from the PNW I WELCOME that!) however I believe this location is ideal for being a destination rally, for central access and travel from all points West, and the recreational opportunities and choices each person has is fantastic. Literally something for everybody!

This location will not appeal to everybody, but then again what location would? 
You just have to "Plant the flag" as Doug said and those interested will be there.
50 Outbackers? Well, I hope so. That would be grand









Hope you can make it if at all possible!


----------



## campmg

Camptails, I see you're from Colorado where we have several active members. I'd love to join a rally around the Durango area some time. It's about a 10 hour trip from here but well worth the drive from what I'm told. Until then, hope you can make it to ZRR.


----------



## camptails

PDX_Doug said:


> Valid points, camptails. And believe me, those concerns were discussed, if behind the scenes.
> 
> I would like to address a couple of them, if I may.
> 
> Mesa Verde does look like a very nice campground, but the distance for the West Coasters may be just a little to much, especially as that starts to involve scaling the Rockies.
> 
> ZRR will be hot, not doubt about that, but from what I see on their website, it is not nearly as parking lot like as many commercial campgrounds I have seen.
> 
> Finally, as to how the decision was made. Polls and lots of discussion (democracy) are great. The problem is it tends to become increasingly difficult to come to a concensous. Nothing - time or place - is going to make everybody happy. At some point, somebody has to plant a flag in the ground. An example of this is the National Rally. That event has been talked about for over a year now, and still no decisions have been made. Lots of polls, lots of talk, even a committee on the first attempt. At some point, somebody has to just plant a flag.
> 
> The people most involved in this particular endeavor are veterans of planning multiple previous rallies, and IMO took that lesson to heart. We made the effort to pick an area that is commonly attractive from a tourist point of view, and fit within a radius that provided as fair a travel commitment - to all western members - as was possible. We also picked a time that provided for the best potential attendance while minimizing the effects of the weather. Any major rally has to take into account members with kids in school. That means a fairly brief window of opportunity between mid-June and mid-August. Hot as this will be the first week of July... It will be a lot worse later!
> 
> To me, the fact that - even though we are over a year out - we received 12 confirmed reservations within the coule of days is confirmation that good choices were made.
> 
> In any case, I hope you can join us. I know that it is going to be a fun time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]119570[/snapback]​
> Actually to set the record straight what I said was that the Mesa Verde area is hot and dry....my suggestions were for somewhere such as Wyoming, South Dakota or whatever......just not in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the reply Doug. I understand your methods...sort of
> 
> Ray


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Hi Ray,

Wyoming / South Dakota are too far east for a western region rally. Outbackers from CA, WA, and OR number WAY more than those from CO, WY, NM, UT, OK. It needs to be held closer to the concentration of western Outbackers who are likely to attend.

For the Rocky Mountain Outbacker Rally, we have 8 Outbackers. That's only 8 from a state with some of the best scenic camping around.

Consider this...miles from Denver to Virgin, UT is roughly 650. There are many more WA/OR Outbackers that are active on this board than are from CO, and they are looking at 1000+ miles to make the rally. I was very happy with the Zion choice.

Randy


----------



## mswalt

camptails,

I, too, understand your frustration. This rally did seem to take off in a BIG hurry. That's what I liked about it!









I've been waiting for over a year for something to happen on a National Rally and we're no further along than when we first started talking about it. As a mtter of fact, I'd say we were farther behind, since many people originally interested are not now. Whether that be due to the Western rally or not makes no real difference.

I like action, and that's exactly what the Western region people did...take action.

I've been looking and looking to see if this trip was feasible for me. At this point, it is not. But that could change.

I've only been to one rally thus far. It was here in Texas, and I met some of the best people I could have met there. I really enjoyed myself. And I'm looking forward to joining them again in August. But only 10 of who knows how many Texas Outbackers showed up?

Would I still like a National Rally? YES! Would I go? If there was any way possible. Will it happen? I hate to say so, but probably not.

But that won't keep me from meeting as many of y'all as I can. And I certainly won't hold any resentments against anyone else for taking the ball and running wtih it.

That said, I do appreciate where you're coming from. But these guys have given you some pretty convincing reasons why they chose Zion.

I hope you can join them. Besides, what's a 100 degrees when you're in the pool on in your A/C Outback?









Mark


----------



## camptails

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Wyoming / South Dakota are too far east for a western region rally. Outbackers from CA, WA, and OR number WAY more than those from CO, WY, NM, UT, OK. It needs to be held closer to the concentration of western Outbackers who are likely to attend.
> 
> For the Rocky Mountain Outbacker Rally, we have 8 Outbackers. That's only 8 from a state with some of the best scenic camping around.
> 
> Consider this...miles from Denver to Virgin, UT is roughly 650. There are many more WA/OR Outbackers that are active on this board than are from CO, and they are looking at 1000+ miles to make the rally. I was very happy with the Zion choice.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]119615[/snapback]​


"And believe me, those concerns were discussed, if behind the scenes."

Says who you.....How does one get into the behind the scenes group!!! If I was planning my vacation there I would be pleased also. Nuf said...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Love to see more guys make it...lets get more East coasters.


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> Come on Jeff, you know Oregon has the BEST campers. How's that for a little smack talk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119266[/snapback]​


Hmmm, I know you meant the best CAMPGROUNDS right?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Jeff, you know Oregon has the BEST campers. How's that for a little smack talk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119266[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I know you meant the best CAMPGROUNDS right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119693[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'll give Oregon the best for BOTH...







(you Washington guys are kinda cool too!)


----------



## PDX_Doug

Ray,

I must say I resent the implication of you're last post. So let me set the record straight on a couple of things.

First of all, there was nothing secretive in the planning of this rally. Anyone that had anything to add was welcome to contribute. Yes there were a few PM's between the people who were most actively working the issue, but there no 'secret group'. Had you, or anyone else, shown the real interest in being involved, you would have included as well.

I don't know if you have any personal experience with this sort of thing, but it's not as easy as it looks. There is a lot of stress involved in trying to make the best decisions, while keeping one's own personal desires and agendas out of the equation. If you do not believe me, just ask my DW! Every decision that is made carries with it the possibility of abject rejection and failure. It is for this reason, I believe, that most people welcome it when someone else is willing to take the baton and run with it. The one universal truth that I think any Rally Master learns is that nothing you do will please everybody. Be it time, or location, there will be more people that choose not to attend, than do. So, you roll the dice and you take your chances. If people can make it, great! If not, well, we will hope to see you next time.

The second issue I am going to address, is the suggestion that we picked this spot because it fit into our personal plans. A lot of effort was made to centralize the location of this rally to attract the maximum attendance. Am I personally happy that we picked the location we did? Absolutely! I have always wanted to see that part of the country. But I can also list at least a dozen spots that would have been equally suitable for this event, and a heck of a lot more convienient and desirable for me than the 1,000 plus miles I will have to travel to reach Zion. The fact is, I did not even suggest any of these other locations because, one, they were not in the best interest of the group as a whole (travel wise), and two, because I did not want ANY perception that we were were biasing this event in our personal favor.

So Ray, I am sorry if our choices do not meet your approval, but I will not apologize for the choices we made, or how we made them. I might also suggest, that if you dislike the way in which this rally has been handled, that you step forward and take the lead with the 2008 rally.

And that, is all I have to say about that!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

When this is all said and done, I just know that all who attend will have a very memorable and fun filled time in some of the most stunning and awesome beauty in the country







There is something magic about the area that everyone will experience. I for one am very excited to be going, and even more excited to be a part of the planning so that others who have yet to see this area can go home with wonderful memories of the people they have met, the things they have seen and the family memories to cherish


----------



## BlueWedge

We confirmed that our confirmation was confirmed yesterday. Have the correct year now... Riverside ... Trailers all waxed and over a year away.









We are thinking of trying out the fam camps on the way down. Not sure if we are going to push our time out on the beginning or the end of the trip yet. Lots of places on the the way there and back. Having a year is a good thing.


----------



## Reggie44

We are also so excited. So much so that it has kind of over shadowed this year's holidays. DW have seen the Grand Canyon and can't wait to show the boys after the rally. We also planning to see Yosemite and the redwood forest and travel up the Oregon coast. Now if we can only take the lead for the Tshirts. JR


----------



## ARzark

Grand Canyon, Yosemite, Redwoods AND the Oregon coast? 
Now THATS what I call Outbacking








Good for you! I hope this trip works out to be your best ever!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hey...only 357 days left.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey...only 357 days left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119784[/snapback]​


Plus or minus a month!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camptails

PDX_Doug said:


> Ray,
> 
> I must say I resent the implication of you're last post. So let me set the record straight on a couple of things.
> 
> First of all, there was nothing secretive in the planning of this rally. Anyone that had anything to add was welcome to contribute. Yes there were a few PM's between the people who were most actively working the issue, but there no 'secret group'. Had you, or anyone else, shown the real interest in being involved, you would have included as well.
> 
> I don't know if you have any personal experience with this sort of thing, but it's not as easy as it looks. There is a lot of stress involved in trying to make the best decisions, while keeping one's own personal desires and agendas out of the equation. If you do not believe me, just ask my DW! Every decision that is made carries with it the possibility of abject rejection and failure. It is for this reason, I believe, that most people welcome it when someone else is willing to take the baton and run with it. The one universal truth that I think any Rally Master learns is that nothing you do will please everybody. Be it time, or location, there will be more people that choose not to attend, than do. So, you roll the dice and you take your chances. If people can make it, great! If not, well, we will hope to see you next time.
> 
> The second issue I am going to address, is the suggestion that we picked this spot because it fit into our personal plans. A lot of effort was made to centralize the location of this rally to attract the maximum attendance. Am I personally happy that we picked the location we did? Absolutely! I have always wanted to see that part of the country. But I can also list at least a dozen spots that would have been equally suitable for this event, and a heck of a lot more convienient and desirable for me than the 1,000 plus miles I will have to travel to reach Zion. The fact is, I did not even suggest any of these other locations because, one, they were not in the best interest of the group as a whole (travel wise), and two, because I did not want ANY perception that we were were biasing this event in our personal favor.
> 
> So Ray, I am sorry if our choices do not meet your approval, but I will not apologize for the choices we made, or how we made them. I might also suggest, that if you dislike the way in which this rally has been handled, that you step forward and take the lead with the 2008 rally.
> 
> And that, is all I have to say about that!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]119760[/snapback]​
> yea...I figured that would get the attention of a few of you. I apologize for being so blunt. (somebody had to say it) The bottom line is, rather than 3 or 4 of you "Cliqueing" it through, at least use poles and VOTE!!! (consensus does take time) That way people that don't know anything about "RVing" like me can't BITCH or feel left out of the process when one of thier choices doesn't make it and everybody feels good about it. As for me doing it next year.... I certainly don't have the expertise you and Randy do. After all I have only had a camp trailer for a year and this whole thing has really left a bad taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my mouth for this anyway. I really can't be the only one on this site the past months who has felt like they are always on the outside looking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway that's it...... And Doug, Randy.... thanks for all of your hard work on this rally.... like others have said I'm sure you will all have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your rally goes well..... action
> 
> Ray


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I must say, I just love Outbackers.com, I love all the info we have found and utilized here. I love that we have had four SUCCESSFUL PNW rallies, I love that I have met some very nice people I would never, ever have met otherwise, I love that there are some 'take charge' folks who will just get the job done, I love the enthusiasm and excitment our Regional Rally has spawned, I love the positive and upbeat atmosphere at this site, I love our Outback trailer and the roads it has taken us on. My attitude is pretty much the only thing I have control over (it took me a good 60 years to figure that one out) and I refuse to be influenced by negativity. So, you go Outbackers.com!!! Jodi


----------



## tdvffjohn

OK Outbackers. Lets get back to the positive side of this rally.

Thank You

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Leaning a bit more to being able to attend this rally.

Does anyone have links to some adventures in the area? For one, my 7 year old son (who wants to be the first paleontologist astronaut...bet you didn't know there are dinasour bones on all the planets...I didn't until he told me so







) would go crazy to experience a real dinosaur dig site.


----------



## ARzark

Sounds great Jim!

Check some of the links on the first post of the INFO PAGE especially the Springdale and Utah.com links. 
TONS to do if you can sort through it all!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Here you go, Jim!

Opposite corner of Utah, but it would be easy to hit along the way. If you do like we are talking, and extend the trip north to the Tetons, and/or Yellowstone, you would be driving right through here!









Dinosaur National Monument

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the links...will check them out.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Notice the "The largest quarry of Jurassic Period dinosaur bones ever discovered" line.

That's in THE WORLD! If you want dinosaur bones, this IS the place to go!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

I sent for the brochures. Convoy on July 5


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

tdvffjohn said:


> I sent for the brochures. Convoy on July 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120770[/snapback]​


No way....from NJ? No way...

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn

From Zion to Dinosaur on July 5


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hey, we might make that trip with you. On leaving Zion we're thinking of heading up into Wyoming for a day or so, then on into Montana to the Custer Battle field site.
We could make this a rolling, moving on down the road type rally. How cool for a dozen or so Outbackers to all pull into rest stop for lunch or into a park for the night and all arrive within minutes of each other.


----------



## PDX_Doug

It's a good shot we would join in that wagon train as well! We are talking about the heading that way anyway.

No reason this rally has to stop, just because we are all back on the toad again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

That may be a very interesting trip after the rally!
Sounds like a plan


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hitting an actual Dinasour dig location would put us at 99.9999% there.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

About that 0.0001% that's hanging you up...

In the immortal words of our favorite local Gazillionaire, Phil Knight...
*JUST DO IT!*

Happy Trails,
Doug

(I wonder if Vern has ever noticed that Nike ripped off his Outbackers 'Swoosh'?)


----------



## jewel

EEEKKKK!!!!! I"m all booked for ZRR!! OMG I am WAAAY too excited! The lady on the phone was super sweet, LOVED her accent! (told her as much too! LOL ) OMG I'm so giddy! ha ha..we're booked to arrive on the 1st, and departe on the 2nd. okay..I know I"m supposed to do something now. .... OH! PM WAcamper..okay..just wanted to share my exciting news with you all!!

going to be a loooong wait til next july!









Jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's great news, Jewels!









But I hope the depart on the 2nd is just a typo...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel

hahaha yeah..oops! meant the 5th








good eye!!


----------



## ARzark

WAcamper said:


> Here's how it looks as of right now.
> Great startÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> Confirmed Outbackers
> 
> Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State
> 
> Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
> BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
> Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
> Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
> Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
> Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
> jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
> Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
> PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
> Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
> Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
> WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... WA
> 
> Most likely to attend
> 
> Cts_Alberta
> Toolman
> 
> Reservation information HERE
> [snapback]116895[/snapback]​


----------



## PDX_Doug

jewel said:


> hahaha yeah..oops! meant the 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good eye!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121627[/snapback]​


Whew!

I thought that sounded like an awfully long drive to only stay one night!










Now the wait begins...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel

Holly!! There are a lot of us going!!







Too cool! It's going to be so much fun! I'm so happy to see that there are a lot of kids coming too!!

hey, could we get ages of kids???







I have 3 girls, and they are 10, 8 & 6. Although - no matter what ages of kids there are, my kids will always have fun..guess it doesnt matter!







Nevermind!









alright -- going to stop my babbles. action


----------



## ARzark

jewel said:


> Holly!! There are a lot of us going!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cool! It's going to be so much fun! I'm so happy to see that there are a lot of kids coming too!!
> 
> hey, could we get ages of kids???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 girls, and they are 10, 8 & 6. Although - no matter what ages of kids there are, my kids will always have fun..guess it doesnt matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright -- going to stop my babbles. action
> [snapback]121796[/snapback]​


Jewels, with your enthusiasm with Outbacking, I think it would be great if you head up something on this rally. Say the HAPPY HOUR, er, I mean meet and greet!
Wait... SOCIAL COORDINATOR! Yea, that's it! So what do you say...

I nominate Jewels to be the social coordinator

All those in favor... ?


----------



## PDX_Doug

I can't think of a better choice!









I second the nomination!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: No pressure Jewels!


----------



## jewel

shy uh-oh... what did you say?? you want me to do what?? LOL if you tell me what I have to do, I'll do it! LOL









deal?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jewels,

I'm thinking - based on past experience - that all you really have to do is accept the title now, and the kudo's later!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

jewel said:


> Holly!! There are a lot of us going!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cool! It's going to be so much fun! I'm so happy to see that there are a lot of kids coming too!!
> 
> hey, could we get ages of kids???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 girls, and they are 10, 8 & 6. Although - no matter what ages of kids there are, my kids will always have fun..guess it doesnt matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright -- going to stop my babbles. action
> [snapback]121796[/snapback]​


At least our kids will have friends







My daughters are 9 and 6


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> I nominate Jewels to be the social coordinator
> 
> All those in favor... ?
> [snapback]121805[/snapback]​


..In Favor!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WE'RE IN!!!!!!!!!


I have to book a site tomorrow! Yippe!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> WE'RE IN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I have to book a site tomorrow! Yippe!!
> [snapback]122217[/snapback]​


Yeah Jim!
I knew you couldn't resist!









This rally just get betters all the time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> WE'RE IN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I have to book a site tomorrow! Yippe!!
> [snapback]122217[/snapback]​


LET THE PARTY BEGIN

Let us know when you will arrive.... We'll leave the cooler out!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Let us know when you will arrive.... We'll leave the cooler out!
> [snapback]122300[/snapback]​


Thanks...given the predicted temps there, I'll be looking forward to YOUR cooler. hehehe


----------



## ARzark

jewel said:


> shyÂ uh-oh... what didÂ you say?? you want me to do what?? LOL if you tell me what I have to do, I'll do it! LOLÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122040[/snapback]​


It's really very easy!! Just be your outgoing self, tell as many Outbackers as you can (hint hint... RECRUIT) and then just head up the meet and greet social (translation, stand by the bar and say " action ")

Simple stuff. I have a feeling you will do very well with that honorable position.








Oh yea, thanks for volunteering


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Oh yea, thanks for volunteering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122330[/snapback]​


Her "volunteering" is like in the movies when someone asks for a volunteer and everyone except one person takes a step back.

Way to go Jewel!!!


----------



## jewel

WOOHOOIE Oregon Camper!! glad youre able to make it! I was wondering if you were going to come or not!!









LOL @ me "volunteering" ha ha...yeah, I think I can do that!! I have to tell you though -- I saw the post lastnight, and was like..holly crap Al, I dont know how to coordinate!!! 
ha ha but..standing by a bar and sayin hellooooo -- I CAN do!ha ha







ha ha..no, seriously, if you need me to do more than that, I will.









oh yeah, theres a BAR there?? Too cool!!









do you all realize the temps that it'll be while we are there?? We're all going to DIE!!! I am a little unsure of how I am going to handle the heat.









Have I told you how excited I am about this trip???? And it's SO far away!

okay, going now....we're off again tomorrow BTW







Yeah!! So cool! (it's our last time for 2 wks though







sucks huh? ) okay okay...I"m going now. Al's waiting for me. talk to you all laters!!!! action


----------



## campmg

Oregon_Camper said:


> Her "volunteering" is like in the movies when someone asks for a volunteer and everyone except one person takes a step back.
> 
> Way to go Jewel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122339[/snapback]​


Isn't that why our keyboard has a backspace key?









Glad you're in Jim. My family wants to get back to the San Diego KOA before it closes next summer but I don't want to lose this rally. I've got one year to figure it all out..


----------



## PDX_Doug

jewel said:


> oh yeah, theres a BAR there?? Too cool!!Â


Hey, we are Outbackers... If there isn't one we'll 'mod' the campground and build one!











jewel said:


> do you all realize the temps that it'll be while we are there?? We're all going to DIE!!! I am a little unsure of how I am going to handle the heat.Â


Why do you think we picked a spot right next to a river... Oh, and did I mention.. There is a pool there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

jewel said:


> oh yeah, theres a BAR there?? Too cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122344[/snapback]​


Well actually, it's Oregon Camper's "Wet bar" otherwise known to some as the outdoor cook stove. It should be well stocked because of the warm weather and the many thirsty Outbackers







I hear Jamaican rum will be the house specialty









OK, I am kidding, but rest assured we will set up something at the clubouse you can stand next to and say action


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> jewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, theres a BAR there?? Too cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122344[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually, it's Oregon Camper's "Wet bar" otherwise known to some as the outdoor cook stove. It should be well stocked because of the warm weather and the many thirsty Outbackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Jamaican rum will be the house specialty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am kidding, but rest assured we will set up something at the clubouse you can stand next to and say action
> [snapback]122642[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Come one come all...the fun never stops my "Wet Bar"...ok, maybe around 1-2am, but that's when the temp will actaully be liveable, so who knows?


----------



## ARzark

Wow, just think... One year from now I'll be loading the Outback for UTAH!
How fast does a year pass by anyway


----------



## tdvffjohn

The older you are , the faster it passes


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> How fast does a year pass by anyway


In this case, Jeff...

Not fast enough!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Looks like it's time to put this in front of people again. We have not heard much yet from all you California Outbackers...

It sure would be great to meet a bunch of you at the rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

We're back, and it's time to start thinking rallies again...

Don't forget to check out the home page for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally discussed here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> Looks like it's time to put this in front of people again. We have not heard much yet from all you California Outbackers...
> 
> It sure would be great to meet a bunch of you at the rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]127721[/snapback]​


I heard Skippershe was going to round up all the SO CAL Outbackers








Yea, that's it... I think... Maybe...


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> I heard Skippershe was going to round up all the SO CAL Outbackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's it... I think... Maybe...


That was my understanding, when we agreed to support her license plate frame deal! I'm sure she wouldn't turn her back on us now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

I thought that was the deal. For each frame purchased one cali outbacker ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

What's the deal here? I go away for 10 days and the post count on this thread drops through the floor.


----------



## California Jim

Utah, Hmmmm. Tempting, but can't make it. I'll be doing as the Romans at that time. Now where is that passport.


----------



## ARzark

Here's where we are as of today.
14 Outbackers confirmed so far









*Confirmed Outbackers*

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
BlueWedge ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... BC*
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... BC* 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA

*Most likely to attend*

Cts Alberta
mrw3gr
Toolman


----------



## PDX_Doug

And the list keeps growing!
Whoo Hoo!









Welcome aboard Bob2ride. I'm glad you have decided to join us.








What state do you hail from? We have free t-shirts on the line here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Skippershe was going to round up all the SO CAL OutbackersÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> Yea, that's it... I think... Maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> That was my understanding, when we agreed to support her license plate frame deal! I'm sure she wouldn't turn her back on us now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]128447[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL I just found this thread...is this where that nasty rumor started??









I'm working on it...I promise!!

Dawn sunny


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Come on Dawn...just commit to it now and plan out the camping vacation of a lifetime. What's better then a bunch of Outbacker.com members in 100+ degree temps....


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's the way to sell the rally, Jim!
















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> That's the way to sell the rally, Jim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Now that I'm on board...I'll recuit anyone willing to read my posts..


----------



## campmg

I guess I'm one of the "lucky" few who will actually experience cooler temps at the rally.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I am just curious. Out of all the people who have signed up to attend our Regional rally, are there any scrapbookers who would like to get together for a crop nite or to put together a preplanned, themed page? I would be glad to put something like that together. Let me know, Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jodi,

Shannon says that sounds like fun.

She also wanted me to let you all know we are bringing 'Santa' hats to take desert theme Christmas card pictures. If anybody cares to borrow them, to do the same, they are more than welcome!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> we are bringing 'Santa' hats to take desert theme Christmas card pictures. If anybody cares to borrow them, to do the same, they are more than welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Sounds like a great idea Doug...sign us up for sure.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> we are bringing 'Santa' hats to take desert theme Christmas card pictures. If anybody cares to borrow them, to do the same, they are more than welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Sounds like a great idea Doug...sign us up for sure.








[/quote]

Will do!
Nothing like wearing a Santa Claus hat in the middle of the southern Utah desert in July!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Nothing like wearing a Santa Claus hat in the middle of the southern Utah desert in July!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


...and digging for Dinosaur bones.


----------



## campmg

PDX_Doug said:


> Jodi,
> 
> Shannon says that sounds like fun.
> 
> She also wanted me to let you all know we are bringing 'Santa' hats to take desert theme Christmas card pictures. If anybody cares to borrow them, to do the same, they are more than welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Cute idea Doug. I don't think I'll be needing the hats for that desert shot though.


----------



## tdvffjohn

PDX_Doug said:


> we are bringing 'Santa' hats to take desert theme Christmas card pictures. If anybody cares to borrow them, to do the same, they are more than welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Sounds like a great idea Doug...sign us up for sure.








[/quote]

Will do!
Nothing like wearing a Santa Claus hat in the middle of the southern Utah desert in July!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Should I bring the whole suit??

Christmas on July 4, whooda thought


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Reservation is CONFIRMED...

Guess we are really in now.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Oregon_Camper said:


> Reservation is CONFIRMED...
> 
> Guess we are really in now.










.............You re in


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Reservation is CONFIRMED...
> 
> Guess we are really in now.


It's about time, Jim!








Sounds like we got us a convoy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

tdvffjohn said:


> Should I bring the whole suit??
> 
> Christmas on July 4, whooda thought


This I gotta see.


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> Should I bring the whole suit??
> 
> Christmas on July 4, whooda thought


This I gotta see.








[/quote]

Maybe we can each bring an ornament to hang on a Saguaro cactus for the pictures! Ho Ho Ho!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Should I bring the whole suit??
> 
> Christmas on July 4, whooda thought


This I gotta see.








[/quote]

Maybe we can each bring an ornament to hang on a Saguaro cactus for the pictures! Ho Ho Ho!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

It's a long drive...maybe we hang the kid that asks "are we there yet" the most on the cactus?


----------



## campmg

I looked at all the members confirmed for the 2007 Western Region Rally and came up with this --

We have a total of 18,429 posts. This does not include family members that may also have posts (i.e. PDX_Shannon).

This represents 14% of the total Outbacker.com posts.

Of course PDX_Doug, Oregon Camper, and tdvffjohn make up 75% of our posts.

In other words, it may be hard to get a word in around the campfire.


----------



## tdvffjohn

campmg said:


> I looked at all the members confirmed for the 2007 Western Region Rally and came up with this --
> 
> We have a total of 18,429 posts. This does not include family members that may also have posts (i.e. PDX_Shannon).
> 
> This represents 14% of the total Outbacker.com posts.
> 
> Of course PDX_Doug, Oregon Camper, and tdvffjohn make up 75% of our posts.
> 
> In other words, it may be hard to get a word in around the campfire.


 I ll tell ya what...you supply the cold beverages to keep us busy and we ll let you talk at the campfire


----------



## campmg

tdvffjohn said:


> I ll tell ya what...you supply the cold beverages to keep us busy and we ll let you talk at the campfire


You know I already owe you one for coming the farthest and traveling through my fine state of Arizona.


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> I looked at all the members confirmed for the 2007 Western Region Rally and came up with this --
> 
> We have a total of 18,429 posts. This does not include family members that may also have posts (i.e. PDX_Shannon).
> 
> This represents 14% of the total Outbacker.com posts.
> 
> Of course PDX_Doug, Oregon Camper, and tdvffjohn make up 75% of our posts.
> 
> In other words, it may be hard to get a word in around the campfire.


I have a feeling you are going to do just fine, campmg!








And trust me... We pour a couple of Outbacker Kool-Aid's into tthe right people (myself included







) and on one else will have any problem getting a word in!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

PDX_Doug said:


> And trust me... We pour a couple of Outbacker Kool-Aid's into tthe right people (myself included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and on one else will have any problem getting a word in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Why am I picturing this?

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4120

By the way, how do you post pictures directly into the thread with the recent upgrade? Wasn't there an IMG button somewhere?


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> And trust me... We pour a couple of Outbacker Kool-Aid's into tthe right people (myself included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and on one else will have any problem getting a word in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Why am I picturing this?

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4120

By the way, how do you post pictures directly into the thread with the recent upgrade? Wasn't there an IMG button somewhere?
[/quote]

Noooo.... that little guy is way to 'chipper' to represent what I'm talking about!

There still is an image button, campmg... Now it is just a little icon with a tree on it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Just watched a show today on the Travel Channel called "Secrets of Zion and Bryce"
Man there is some awesome stuff out there








Can't wait!!!


----------



## skippershe

WAcamper said:


> Just watched a show today on the Travel Channel called "Secrets of Zion and Bryce"
> Man there is some awesome stuff out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!


I have to search for that with my Tivo...maybe it'll help








I was watching Travel Channel today myself about Yellowstone National Park...Now THAT is a place I have to see!


----------



## ARzark

skippershe said:


> Just watched a show today on the Travel Channel called "Secrets of Zion and Bryce"
> Man there is some awesome stuff out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!


I have to search for that with my Tivo...maybe it'll help








I was watching Travel Channel today myself about Yellowstone National Park...Now THAT is a place I have to see!
[/quote]

Saw that show too! We are heading there in about three weeks to hook up with my folks


----------



## skippershe

Hey all,

I have just two things I want to say about this Western Region Outbackers Rally thing.....

WE'RE IN!!!!!!!!!!!









Spoke with Mason this morning, got an extra wide, extra long river spot...plans are to arrive on June 30th and stay till the 5th. Looking to convoy with others if possible. Is anyone still planning to go to Disneyland on the way home, stopping in Vegas on the way? We live 20 mins from Disneyland, would be great to have company on the way back








Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn

GREAT


----------



## PDX_Doug

*YOU GO GIRL !!!*

Great news, Dawn! This is going to be so much fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reggie44

Hi Dawn glad you can come. We have been tossing the idea around on wether to go to Disney or not. Quite frankly we are scared of towing in and around Anahiem. Is there an ideal place that gets us close to Disney yet would allow us to remain alive when towing in the big city. We do not want to park an hour away and then drive back and forth for 4 days. We are thinking we will have to fly down in the next year or two likely. Thanks JR


----------



## skippershe

Reggie44 said:


> Hi Dawn glad you can come. We have been tossing the idea around on wether to go to Disney or not. Quite frankly we are scared of towing in and around Anahiem. Is there an ideal place that gets us close to Disney yet would allow us to remain alive when towing in the big city. We do not want to park an hour away and then drive back and forth for 4 days. We are thinking we will have to fly down in the next year or two likely. Thanks JR


Hi JR,
I'm just throwing this out there...beautiful 5 star RV resort in Newport Beach. Easy to get to, no horrible crowded city streets. Probably 25 minutes or so to Disneyland. I can keep looking for other places in Anaheim, but this would be the ultimate








Dawn

http://newportdunes.com/


----------



## skippershe

skippershe said:


> Hi Dawn glad you can come. We have been tossing the idea around on wether to go to Disney or not. Quite frankly we are scared of towing in and around Anahiem. Is there an ideal place that gets us close to Disney yet would allow us to remain alive when towing in the big city. We do not want to park an hour away and then drive back and forth for 4 days. We are thinking we will have to fly down in the next year or two likely. Thanks JR


Hi JR,
I'm just throwing this out there...beautiful 5 star RV resort in Newport Beach. Easy to get to, no horrible crowded city streets. Probably 25 minutes or so to Disneyland. I can keep looking for other places in Anaheim, but this would be the ultimate








Dawn

http://newportdunes.com/
[/quote]
LOL I called the Dunes because I had no idea what the rates were. Well, here they are...the most expensive rv park in the world!









Beach Front $200.00 per night
2nd row $130.00
3rd and 4th rows $98.00
5th row $88.00

Note* RV's under 25 feet in length get the special price of only $62.00 per night! 
Oh, and they accept Good Sam for a 10% discount








I think we should plan a rally here sometime in the future...any takers??


----------



## campmg

I reserved a month ago and was told they didn't have any more river side spots. Hmmmmm. What's the deal Skippershe?


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> I reserved a month ago and was told they didn't have any more river side spots. Hmmmmm. What's the deal Skippershe?


Call Mason...she said she had 2 river spots and I got one of them, maybe they had a cancellation....you'd have to be next to us though


----------



## ARzark

Awesome, the list keeps growing! Glad you can make it skippershe









Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... BC*
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... BC*
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA

Most likely to attend
Cts Alberta
mrw3gr
Toolman


----------



## alebar17

skippershe said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have just two things I want to say about this Western Region Outbackers Rally thing.....
> 
> WE'RE IN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke with Mason this morning, got an extra wide, extra long river spot...plans are to arrive on June 30th and stay till the 5th. Looking to convoy with others if possible. Is anyone still planning to go to Disneyland on the way home, stopping in Vegas on the way? We live 20 mins from Disneyland, would be great to have company on the way back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


We toyed with the idea of Vegas on the way, but the trip seems so far off......mmmm Disneyland in the summer








Barb


----------



## BlueWedge

WAcamper said:


> Just watched a show today on the Travel Channel called "Secrets of Zion and Bryce"
> Man there is some awesome stuff out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!


For those of you interested, this will be shown again on the Travel Channel August 26th 3:00pm et/pt.


----------



## skippershe

BlueWedge said:


> Just watched a show today on the Travel Channel called "Secrets of Zion and Bryce"
> Man there is some awesome stuff out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!


For those of you interested, this will be shown again on the Travel Channel August 26th 3:00pm et/pt.
[/quote]
LOL! I have this written in my calendar as a reminder to watch it


----------



## ARzark

skippershe said:


> Just watched a show today on the Travel Channel called "Secrets of Zion and Bryce"
> Man there is some awesome stuff out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!


For those of you interested, this will be shown again on the Travel Channel August 26th 3:00pm et/pt.
[/quote]
LOL! I have this written in my calendar as a reminder to watch it








[/quote]

Show was very interesting, worth watching and really shows the behind the scenes activities and all the parks have to offer.
Waddaya bet attendance jumps after the show


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hey Jeff...please add FoxFam Outbackers to the list of OREGON attendee's.

We just got back from camping with them and they are IN!!!

Oregon is going to win...Oregon is going to win....Oregon is going to win!!!


----------



## ARzark

Foxfam is on the list!

16 confirmed Outbackers to date!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Does someone have a overview map of this campground? I have site #15, but I have no clue what that means or how close I am to the river/swimming pool.


----------



## Reggie44

Hi Jim. If you go to the link for the campground, I think part of their website has a layout map. JR


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Reggie44 said:


> Hi Jim. If you go to the link for the campground, I think part of their website has a layout map. JR


I looked all over their site and only found this picture, which doesn't really help me locate my spot.


----------



## skippershe

I asked Mason if there was a map...she said they don't post one because they don't want people trying to reserve a certain site?









Yeayy FoxFam! Glad you can make it









Hey, does everyone know that they must have an Outbackers.com License Plate Frame to attend this rally??? According to my records, I show 3 Californias, 1 Oregon and 1 Washington rally member(s) have plate frames. Isn't there an award to the state with the most License Plate Frames as well???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I asked Mason if there was a map...she said they don't post one because they don't want people trying to reserve a certain site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeayy FoxFam! Glad you can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does everyone know that they must have an Outbackers.com License Plate Frame to attend this rally??? According to my records, I show 3 Californias, 1 Oregon and 1 Washington rally member(s) have plate frames. Isn't there an award to the state with the most License Plate Frames as well???


That is a new one to me...


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> I asked Mason if there was a map...she said they don't post one because they don't want people trying to reserve a certain site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeayy FoxFam! Glad you can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does everyone know that they must have an Outbackers.com License Plate Frame to attend this rally??? According to my records, I show 3 Californias, 1 Oregon and 1 Washington rally member(s) have plate frames. Isn't there an award to the state with the most License Plate Frames as well???


That is a new one to me...















[/quote]
tee hee hee!


----------



## PDX_Doug

skippershe said:


> I asked Mason if there was a map...she said they don't post one because they don't want people trying to reserve a certain site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeayy FoxFam! Glad you can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does everyone know that they must have an Outbackers.com License Plate Frame to attend this rally??? According to my records, I show 3 Californias, 1 Oregon and 1 Washington rally member(s) have plate frames. Isn't there an award to the state with the most License Plate Frames as well???


That is a new one to me...















[/quote]
tee hee hee!








[/quote]

So what are you giving away, Dawn?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

working on it


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> I asked Mason if there was a map...she said they don't post one because they don't want people trying to reserve a certain site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeayy FoxFam! Glad you can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does everyone know that they must have an Outbackers.com License Plate Frame to attend this rally??? According to my records, I show 3 Californias, 1 Oregon and 1 Washington rally member(s) have plate frames. Isn't there an award to the state with the most License Plate Frames as well???


That is a new one to me...















[/quote]
tee hee hee!








[/quote]

So what are you giving away, Dawn?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

She can't say right now... It's a _secret_


----------



## skippershe

I called Mason today about site numbers and locations. We're in #55 which is in the upper triangle corner area in front of the river.

She also mentioned that Doug is in #49


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> I called Mason today about site numbers and locations. We're in #55 which is in the upper triangle corner area in front of the river.
> 
> She also mentioned that Doug is in #49


Thanks to skippershe I'm down another $20.









But, I moved to a spot on the river and won't have to sneak through your sites to get to the water.

Mason did confirm Doug's spot and said they're putting in extra tables for us on 49.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

campmg said:


> I called Mason today about site numbers and locations. We're in #55 which is in the upper triangle corner area in front of the river.
> 
> She also mentioned that Doug is in #49


Thanks to skippershe I'm down another $20.









But, I moved to a spot on the river and won't have to sneak through your sites to get to the water.

Mason did confirm Doug's spot and said they're putting in extra tables for us on 49.








[/quote]

Not sure where this is going (gettting a feeling Doug is in for it) but the gal told me I was NEXT to Doug.


----------



## PDX_Doug

In for it?... IN FOR IT?... I'm in the middle of an Oregon_Camper / tdvffjohn sandwich, and you think I'm in for it?

*Ya think!  *









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

WELCOME ABOARD MRW3GR









Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... BC*
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR 
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... BC*
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV guests

Most likely to attend
Cts Alberta
Toolman


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sweet.....one more added to this awesome adventure.


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Whoo Hoo!!! *

17 Happy Outbackers and counting!
Do I hear 18?

Utah will never be the same!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Is it safe having Oregon Camper, PDX_Doug, and tdvffjohn that close to each other?

In corporate life, they couldn't all fly on the same plane together in case something happened.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Is it safe having Oregon Camper, PDX_Doug, and tdvffjohn that close to each other?
> 
> In corporate life, they couldn't all fly on the same plane together in case something happened.


How about on the same conveyor belt?


----------



## BlueWedge

campmg said:


> Is it safe having Oregon Camper, PDX_Doug, and tdvffjohn that close to each other?
> 
> In corporate life, they couldn't all fly on the same plane together in case something happened.


I have seen Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug together at other rally's. Not sure what happens when you mix tdvffjohn to Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug.









Makes me wonder what site we are in.


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> I have seen Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug together at other rally's. Not sure what happens when you mix tdvffjohn to Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug.


We'll just move John down to Site #49. He'll be safe there!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: David, You are not going to tell them about that deal in the place with the thing, are you?


----------



## tdvffjohn

BlueWedge said:


> Is it safe having Oregon Camper, PDX_Doug, and tdvffjohn that close to each other?
> 
> In corporate life, they couldn't all fly on the same plane together in case something happened.


I have seen Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug together at other rally's. Not sure what happens when you mix tdvffjohn to Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug.









Makes me wonder what site we are in.
[/quote]

What I am sure off it will be quiet on the forum


----------



## BlueWedge

PDX_Doug said:


> I have seen Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug together at other rally's. Not sure what happens when you mix tdvffjohn to Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug.


We'll just move John down to Site #49. He'll be safe there!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: David, You are not going to tell them about that deal in the place with the thing, are you?








[/quote]

Never.

Not sure I remember. You can remind me in 3 weekends in person.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Is it safe having Oregon Camper, PDX_Doug, and tdvffjohn that close to each other?
> 
> In corporate life, they couldn't all fly on the same plane together in case something happened.


I have seen Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug together at other rally's. Not sure what happens when you mix tdvffjohn to Oregon Camper and PDX_Doug.









Makes me wonder what site we are in.
[/quote]

What I am sure off it will be quiet on the forum








[/quote]

Mabye they'll have WIFI there and we can Rally and post at the same time.


----------



## campmg

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mabye they'll have WIFI there and we can Rally and post at the same time.


How about a webcam so everyone can see all the fun we're having?


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> Mabye they'll have WIFI there and we can Rally and post at the same time.


How about a webcam so everyone can see all the fun we're having?
[/quote]

I would say that is a must, campmg!









Hey Jim, you have any connections at work that might be able to set us up with the state-of-the-art?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel

skippershe said:


> I reserved a month ago and was told they didn't have any more river side spots. Hmmmmm. What's the deal Skippershe?


Call Mason...she said she had 2 river spots and I got one of them, maybe they had a cancellation....you'd have to be next to us though








[/quote]

hope they didnt give away mine!!








I have NO idea what site number we are in. back in river one though...I think thats what its called. Should I worry??


----------



## PDX_Doug

jewels,

I would not worry about it too much. As long as they keep us all clustered together, that is all that will really matter. During past rallies that I have been to, the whole place kind of becomes a communal area anyway!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

I wonder if any of you can help my kids find the left handed smoke shifter? I remember an old boy scout jamboree and I looked so hard but only found a couple of right handed ones. Seems the left handed models got around pretty quickly.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> I wonder if any of you can help my kids find the left handed smoke shifter? I remember an old boy scout jamboree and I looked so hard but only found a couple of right handed ones. Seems the left handed models got around pretty quickly.


What is a left handed smoke shifter?







lol


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> I wonder if any of you can help my kids find the left handed smoke shifter? I remember an old boy scout jamboree and I looked so hard but only found a couple of right handed ones. Seems the left handed models got around pretty quickly.


What is a left handed smoke shifter?







lol
[/quote]

I'd show you but just loaned mine to Doug. You better check with him.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Mabye they'll have WIFI there and we can Rally and post at the same time.


How about a webcam so everyone can see all the fun we're having?
[/quote]

I would say that is a must, campmg!









Hey Jim, you have any connections at work that might be able to set us up with the state-of-the-art?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

No problem...if we have WIFI, we can stream a live video feed....


----------



## ARzark

I do believe there is free wi-fi at Zion River Resort.

Also, don't forget this rally is open to everyone! IF you have family or friends that may want to attend, we welcome everyone. No Outback required! Only problem is, after seeing all of the pretty Outbacks at the rally they may just feel the need to trade up to an Outback themselves. No pressure from any of us of course!


----------



## ARzark

Here's a map of the sites. Our area is the lower right on the map. Viewing the photo on the ZRR website, this area would be in the upper right of the photo. Just an FYI for now, hope to get specific sites indicated later on.


----------



## campmg

Thanks for the map WAcamper. That seems to be a commodity with ZRR.

I have spot #56 after moving next to skippershe in #55.

This should be fun, we have a potluck, tour de Outback, and maybe a webcam.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks Jeff!








Now I just need to figure out where we are!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to figure out where we are!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I can give you the sites reserved by us Outbackers, and the sites I know by Outback name.
Have last names, but won't post them here.
If you want to know what site, send me a PM and I'll let you know!

2 WAcamper
3 Ron&Barb
13 tvdffjohn
14 PDX_Doug
15 Oregon Camper
22 Danny&Barb
48 "M"
49 Jewel AKA "Drinks are on me"








50 Castle Rock Outbackers
51 BlueWedge
52 "R"
53 "R"
54 "O"
55 Skippershe 
56 Campmg
57 Alebar17
64 "W"

Plenty of sites to go around! There are a few folks who confirmed dates on the list but still need to make final reservations with ZRR.


----------



## campmg

Hey, what gives? I notice there's no one across from me and the closest Outback on one side is 8 spots away.

What did ya tell Mason?









I still own that corner with skippershe.


----------



## PDX_Doug

It looks like we have a lot of spaces to fill up over the next 11 months.
Let's start working those phones!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

campmg said:


> Hey, what gives? I notice there's no one across from me and the closest Outback on one side is 8 spots away.
> 
> What did ya tell Mason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still own that corner with skippershe.


Campmg, we had to make sure there was plenty of space for walking all the dogs.
Site 57 it is


----------



## campmg

WAcamper said:


> Campmg, we had to make sure there was plenty of space for walking all the dogs.
> Site 57 it is


Very funny.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the map Jeff.

Noticed you changed you Avatar...any reason?


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the map Jeff.
> 
> Noticed you changed you Avatar...any reason?


The Avatar is part of our company logo. We put alot of time into designing it.
You should see it on the box van my guys drive around. It's an eyecatcher for sure at about 36"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Thanks for the map Jeff.
> 
> Noticed you changed you Avatar...any reason?


The Avatar is part of our company logo. We put alot of time into designing it.
You should see it on the box van my guys drive around. It's an eyecatcher for sure at about 36"

















[/quote]

New Logo...new truck....what's next?


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the map Jeff.
> 
> Noticed you changed you Avatar...any reason?


The Avatar is part of our company logo. We put alot of time into designing it.
You should see it on the box van my guys drive around. It's an eyecatcher for sure at about 36"

















[/quote]

New Logo...new truck....what's next?
[/quote]

Early retirement??









I WISH!


----------



## PDX_Doug

That looks great, Jeff!
Should bring you lot's of positive attention.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## alebar17

OK, there is a conspiracy here....we requested a river back in site and got a (dry) creek back in, away from the rally. So I just called and switched us from 63 to 57, still creek back in but closer and bigger site. But, I was told more than once that sites can not be guaranteed!
Barb


----------



## ARzark

alebar17 said:


> OK, there is a conspiracy here....we requested a river back in site and got a (dry) creek back in, away from the rally. So I just called and switched us from 63 to 57, still creek back in but closer and bigger site. But, I was told more than once that sites can not be guaranteed!
> Barb


Their policy is not to guarantee sites, but they do have everyone assigned into a site.
I know Mason will group us all together, so if there is a better site I am sure they can switch around.
Let me know if it's a problem though!


----------



## skippershe

alebar17 said:


> OK, there is a conspiracy here....we requested a river back in site and got a (dry) creek back in, away from the rally. So I just called and switched us from 63 to 57, still creek back in but closer and bigger site. But, I was told more than once that sites can not be guaranteed!
> Barb


Hi Barb,
Cool, now Campmg and I have some company in our little corner









Dawn


----------



## campmg

alebar17 said:


> OK, there is a conspiracy here....we requested a river back in site and got a (dry) creek back in, away from the rally. So I just called and switched us from 63 to 57, still creek back in but closer and bigger site. But, I was told more than once that sites can not be guaranteed!
> Barb


Alebar17, I had the same issues. They didn't have anymore creek spots so I had # 64. Only after my good friend skippershe filled me in was I able to switch to 56. We were posting just yesterday that I didn't have any neighbors for the next 8 spots on that side. Welcome to our little corner.

Not sure what they mean by guaranteeing spots.


----------



## alebar17

campmg said:


> OK, there is a conspiracy here....we requested a river back in site and got a (dry) creek back in, away from the rally. So I just called and switched us from 63 to 57, still creek back in but closer and bigger site. But, I was told more than once that sites can not be guaranteed!
> Barb


Alebar17, I had the same issues. They didn't have anymore creek spots so I had # 64. Only after my good friend skippershe filled me in was I able to switch to 56. We were posting just yesterday that I didn't have any neighbors for the next 8 spots on that side. Welcome to our little corner.

Not sure what they mean by guaranteeing spots.









[/quote]

I feel better, but according to the roster with our site #'s posted, poor "w" is still at number 64, even more isolated now!
Barb
and thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## skippershe

alebar17 said:


> OK, there is a conspiracy here....we requested a river back in site and got a (dry) creek back in, away from the rally. So I just called and switched us from 63 to 57, still creek back in but closer and bigger site. But, I was told more than once that sites can not be guaranteed!
> Barb


Alebar17, I had the same issues. They didn't have anymore creek spots so I had # 64. Only after my good friend skippershe filled me in was I able to switch to 56. We were posting just yesterday that I didn't have any neighbors for the next 8 spots on that side. Welcome to our little corner.

Not sure what they mean by guaranteeing spots.









[/quote]

I feel better, but according to the roster with our site #'s posted, poor "w" is still at number 64, even more isolated now!
Barb
and thanks for the welcome guys!








[/quote]
Maybe "w" will see this and call ZRR for a possible new location...they will only be a row over from PDX Doug in #15...Oooops! I mean #49


----------



## PDX_Doug

Keep in mind guys, we are still 11 months out (







), and a lot is liable to change between now and then.
I'm sure as we get closer ZRR will do whatever they can to cluster us all together. At this point, I am looking at it as though all the site assignments are kind of provisional.

Our job at this time, is to fill in all those gaps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Gang, don't worry too much about the sites. It will all work out to everyone's satisfaction, I promise


----------



## Oregon_Camper

11 more months....
















Let's go now...


----------



## campmg

I'm not too worried about the site. Arizona is strange about camping near water so this is a good opportunity to have a riverside spot for us. Either way, I know it's about the people and places to see more than the camp spot so I'll be ok.


----------



## jewel

WAcamper said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to figure out where we are!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I can give you the sites reserved by us Outbackers, and the sites I know by Outback name.
Have last names, but won't post them here.
If you want to know what site, send me a PM and I'll let you know!

2 WAcamper
3 WAcamper's folks
13 tvdffjohn
14 PDX_Doug
15 Oregon Camper
48 "M"
49 "T"
50 Castle Rock Outbackers
51 BlueWedge
52 "R"
53 "R"
54 "O"
55 Skippershe 
56 Campmg
57 Alebar17
64 "W"

Plenty of sites to go around! There are a few folks who confirmed dates on the list but still need to make final reservations with ZRR.
[/quote]

I'm guessin I'm site 49







Thanks WAcamper!







that rings a bell! Now apparently I have to hope they dont change us! LOL we wanted that one just cuz we've never camped right in front of water before. How exciting!

laters,
Jewels


----------



## skippershe

jewel said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to figure out where we are!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I can give you the sites reserved by us Outbackers, and the sites I know by Outback name.
Have last names, but won't post them here.
If you want to know what site, send me a PM and I'll let you know!

2 WAcamper
3 WAcamper's folks
13 tvdffjohn
14 PDX_Doug
15 Oregon Camper
48 "M"
49 "T"
50 Castle Rock Outbackers
51 BlueWedge
52 "R"
53 "R"
54 "O"
55 Skippershe 
56 Campmg
57 Alebar17
64 "W"

Plenty of sites to go around! There are a few folks who confirmed dates on the list but still need to make final reservations with ZRR.
[/quote]

I'm guessin I'm site 49







Thanks WAcamper!







that rings a bell! Now apparently I have to hope they dont change us! LOL we wanted that one just cuz we've never camped right in front of water before. How exciting!

laters,
Jewels
[/quote]
Jewels? site 49?? We have a winner!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Alright! Site 49!

Hey everybody, belly up to the bar... Jewels is buying!
YEEE HAW!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel

skippershe said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to figure out where we are!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I can give you the sites reserved by us Outbackers, and the sites I know by Outback name.
Have last names, but won't post them here.
If you want to know what site, send me a PM and I'll let you know!

2 WAcamper
3 WAcamper's folks
13 tvdffjohn
14 PDX_Doug
15 Oregon Camper
48 "M"
49 "T"
50 Castle Rock Outbackers
51 BlueWedge
52 "R"
53 "R"
54 "O"
55 Skippershe 
56 Campmg
57 Alebar17
64 "W"

Plenty of sites to go around! There are a few folks who confirmed dates on the list but still need to make final reservations with ZRR.
[/quote]

I'm guessin I'm site 49







Thanks WAcamper!







that rings a bell! Now apparently I have to hope they dont change us! LOL we wanted that one just cuz we've never camped right in front of water before. How exciting!

laters,
Jewels
[/quote]
Jewels? site 49?? We have a winner!








[/quote]

what?? Whad I do??? LOL I'm lost!!







should I be scared???









jewels

You mean the meet and greet??? I'm getting nervous here..LOL


----------



## campmg

Jewel, you should not be scared. We're your friends.









By the way, I'll have a margarita. Thank you.


----------



## skippershe

Jewel, 
please be a hon and bring lots of supplies for lemon drop martini's would ya? BTW, my husband loves his beer ice cold


----------



## PDX_Doug

jewel said:


> what?? Whad I do??? LOL I'm lost!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I be scared???


Jewels... Be afraid... Be very afraid!









Actually, you need to check out the N.F. Rally thread. It seems 'Site 49' has some rather, umm... 'special' properties!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ...... WA 
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... BC*
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA 
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... BC*
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV guests

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
Louvel1
Toolman


----------



## ARzark

2 WAcamper
3 Ron&Barb
13 tvdffjohn
14 PDX_Doug
15 Oregon Camper
22 Danny&Barb
48 "M"
49 Jewel AKA "Drinks are on me"








50 Castle Rock Outbackers
51 BlueWedge
52 "R"
53 "R"
54 "O"
55 Skippershe 
56 Campmg
57 Alebar17
63 Aplvlykat
64 "W"

Jewels, I've got you updated on the list!!


----------



## alebar17

Hi all, the DD wants to know if there is any fishing







in the river, or even nearby?Anyone know?

Barb


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> 49 Jewel AKA "Drinks are on me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewels, I've got you updated on the list!!


So nice of you to take spot 49 and be our offical bar....I like Jake and Coke, so please stock up.


----------



## jewel

Man I love you guys! LOL Youre totally crackin me up........I think I get the picture now.ha ha I havent been a server in a realllly long time..so dont get mad if I mess up your order!









sunny

Jewels


----------



## campmg

jewel said:


> Man I love you guys! LOL Youre totally crackin me up........I think I get the picture now.ha ha I havent been a server in a realllly long time..so dont get mad if I mess up your order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny
> 
> Jewels


Jewels, we'll be there 5 days so you'll have plenty of time to practice and get it right.

After a couple of days, no one will notice anyway.









Here's to 49


----------



## Oregon_Camper

campmg said:


> Man I love you guys! LOL Youre totally crackin me up........I think I get the picture now.ha ha I havent been a server in a realllly long time..so dont get mad if I mess up your order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny
> 
> Jewels


Jewels, we'll be there 5 days so you'll have plenty of time to practice and get it right.

*After a couple of days, no one will notice anyway.







* 
Here's to 49















[/quote]

Heck...after a couple of Doug's world famous Kool-Aid's you wouldn't notice either...and that would be on the first night.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

WAcamper said:


> 2 WAcamper
> 3 Ron&Barb
> 13 tvdffjohn
> 14 PDX_Doug
> 15 Oregon Camper
> 16 Doxie Dog Lover
> 22 Danny&Barb
> 48 "M"
> 49 Jewel AKA "Drinks are on me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Castle Rock Outbackers
> 51 BlueWedge
> 52 "R"
> 53 "R"
> 54 "O"
> 55 Skippershe
> 56 Campmg
> 57 Alebar17
> 63 Aplvlykat
> 64 "W"
> 
> Jewels, I've got you updated on the list!!


Um, don't know if I was suppose to do this, but I added us to space 16. After PDX Doug and family were here and listening to them, Rick and I decided we'd go too! so, I just made reservations. Who should I let know???


----------



## ARzark

Doxie-Doglover said:


> 2 WAcamper
> 3 Ron&Barb
> 13 tvdffjohn
> 14 PDX_Doug
> 15 Oregon Camper
> 16 Doxie Dog Lover
> 22 Danny&Barb
> 48 "M"
> 49 Jewel AKA "Drinks are on me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Castle Rock Outbackers
> 51 BlueWedge
> 52 "R"
> 53 "R"
> 54 "O"
> 55 Skippershe
> 56 Campmg
> 57 Alebar17
> 63 Aplvlykat
> 64 "W"
> 
> Jewels, I've got you updated on the list!!


Um, don't know if I was suppose to do this, but I added us to space 16. After PDX Doug and family were here and listening to them, Rick and I decided we'd go too! so, I just made reservations. Who should I let know???








[/quote]

Got ya covered Doxie








Consider yourself added!

Good 'ole Doug, even on vacation he's recruiting


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

WAcamper said:


> 2 WAcamper
> 3 Ron&Barb
> 13 tvdffjohn
> 14 PDX_Doug
> 15 Oregon Camper
> 16 Doxie Dog Lover
> 22 Danny&Barb
> 48 "M"
> 49 Jewel AKA "Drinks are on me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Castle Rock Outbackers
> 51 BlueWedge
> 52 "R"
> 53 "R"
> 54 "O"
> 55 Skippershe
> 56 Campmg
> 57 Alebar17
> 63 Aplvlykat
> 64 "W"
> 
> Jewels, I've got you updated on the list!!


Um, don't know if I was suppose to do this, but I added us to space 16. After PDX Doug and family were here and listening to them, Rick and I decided we'd go too! so, I just made reservations. Who should I let know???








[/quote]

Got ya covered Doxie








Consider yourself added!

Good 'ole Doug, even on vacation he's recruiting








[/quote]
I had just figured out to let you know and you posted before I could! you're good!







FYI: 2 adults and no kids and probably not even the doggies---too hot.


----------



## campmg

Glad you're joing us Doxie.

That PDX has a way of working the rally into conversations.


----------



## skippershe

Great News Doxie!

Welcome to the rally, we look forward to meeting you








Dawn


----------



## GoVols

Would you Westerners consider allowing a Tennessee boy to attend your rally? I've been tinkering with the idea of a western land cruise for next year, initially with plans to visit Zion and Grand Canyon, but since I'm in the neighborhood so to speak, toying with Yellowstone too. Just in the concept stages right now; concerned about my TV pulling the distance and over the mountains though. Loaded for a long trip I will be right at the GCWR, and the TV strained mightily on our Florida trip this summer, and that was dang near sea level!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

skippershe said:


> Would you Westerners consider allowing a Tennessee boy to attend your rally? I've been tinkering with the idea of a western land cruise for next year, initially with plans to visit Zion and Grand Canyon, but since I'm in the neighborhood so to speak, toying with Yellowstone too. Just in the concept stages right now; concerned about my TV pulling the distance and over the mountains though. Loaded for a long trip I will be right at the GCWR, and the TV strained mightily on our Florida trip this summer, and that was dang near sea level!


of course you silly boy! but be prepared to be kidded!







you know the Outback family has no boundaries and no borders!


----------



## ARzark

GoVols said:


> Would you Westerners consider allowing a Tennessee boy to attend your rally? I've been tinkering with the idea of a western land cruise for next year, initially with plans to visit Zion and Grand Canyon, but since I'm in the neighborhood so to speak, toying with Yellowstone too. Just in the concept stages right now; concerned about my TV pulling the distance and over the mountains though. Loaded for a long trip I will be right at the GCWR, and the TV strained mightily on our Florida trip this summer, and that was dang near sea level!


Welcome aboard GoVols









You may want to look at taking I40 across. Should be pretty (fairly) flat until around Albuquerque or so, then flattens out somewhat again. You can catch 89 out of Flagstaff (or hook up with Mitch, campmg... ).
You can pretty much follow 89, catch Grand Canyon, then continue up 89 to 9 right into and through Zion to the rally. I drove 89 years ago, it was a great drive. Vermillion Cliffs, through the Painted Desert, really cool stuff









Lots to see and do along the way. This rally is a destination rally so make sure you take in all the beauty you can along the way. We'll make it worth the while once you get there
















As soon as you make your reservations ( free, won't charge your card until 1 week prior) let me know!

Again, WELCOME


----------



## skippershe

WAcamper said:


> Would you Westerners consider allowing a Tennessee boy to attend your rally? I've been tinkering with the idea of a western land cruise for next year, initially with plans to visit Zion and Grand Canyon, but since I'm in the neighborhood so to speak, toying with Yellowstone too. Just in the concept stages right now; concerned about my TV pulling the distance and over the mountains though. Loaded for a long trip I will be right at the GCWR, and the TV strained mightily on our Florida trip this summer, and that was dang near sea level!


 I drove 89 years ago, it was a great drive.

[/quote]
Funny Jeff, you don't seem that old


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Would you Westerners consider allowing a Tennessee boy to attend your rally? I've been tinkering with the idea of a western land cruise for next year, initially with plans to visit Zion and Grand Canyon, but since I'm in the neighborhood so to speak, toying with Yellowstone too. Just in the concept stages right now; concerned about my TV pulling the distance and over the mountains though. Loaded for a long trip I will be right at the GCWR, and the TV strained mightily on our Florida trip this summer, and that was dang near sea level!


 I drove 89 years ago, it was a great drive.

[/quote]
Funny Jeff, you don't seem that old








[/quote]

It's all this Outbacking that keeps Jeff so chipper for being at least 105 years old.


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> I drove 89 years ago, it was a great drive.


Funny Jeff, you don't seem that old








[/quote]

Good one Dawn.









You're all beating me to the punch on the silly cracks department.

GoVols, we think it's great that you may attend the Western Region Rally. tdvffjohn is attending all the way from New Jersey. We just can't teach you our secret Western Outback handshake.


----------



## skippershe

We just can't teach you our secret Western Outback handshake.








[/quote]

Mitch, do we still have to say "nanu" while hopping on one foot?

GoVols, Great to hear you may be able to join us...don't tinker anymore, just make that reservation


----------



## BlueWedge

Just a reminder for those that wanted to record the "Secrets of Zion & Bryce". It should be on your Tivo guide now. Travel Channel August 26th.


----------



## tdvffjohn

BlueWedge said:


> Just a reminder for those that wanted to record the "Secrets of Zion & Bryce". It should be on your Tivo guide now. Travel Channel August 26th.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Just a reminder for those that wanted to record the "Secrets of Zion & Bryce". It should be on your Tivo guide now. Travel Channel August 26th.


I will add that to the list now. Thanks!!!


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just a reminder for those that wanted to record the "Secrets of Zion & Bryce". It should be on your Tivo guide now. Travel Channel August 26th.


I will add that to the list now. Thanks!!!
[/quote]
Yep! Got it


----------



## skippershe

Ok, I'm a freak...I went out yesterday to buy a 2007 calendar refill for my Daytimer and the first thing I wrote in it were the dates for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion









Any California Outbackers still sitting on the fence????????








Please speak up and let us know who you are


----------



## PDX_Doug

skippershe said:


> Ok, I'm a freak...


Well... yeah!

But the calendar thing sounds pretty normal!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Dawn, I can't imagine you would need a calendar to remember the rally. Doug puts it in every other post.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Dawn, I can't imagine you would need a calendar to remember the rally. Doug puts it in every other post.


I don't need a calendar, I just need a life! LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Ok, I'm a freak...I went out yesterday to buy a 2007 calendar refill for my Daytimer and the first thing I wrote in it were the dates for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any California Outbackers still sitting on the fence????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please speak up and let us know who you are


Added this to my "Outlook" Calendar a long time ago.


----------



## skippershe

We have another CONFIRMED California Outbacker to add to the list of attendees!

Welcome DMichaelis and Family!!
Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

skippershe said:


> We have another CONFIRMED California Outbacker to add to the list of attendees!
> 
> Welcome DMichaelis and Family!!
> Whoo Hoo!


WELCOME! (did you warn them about you know, "the crazies" that were invovled in renovating Wolfwood? why am I whispering?







so "they" won't hear me.......


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> Dawn, I can't imagine you would need a calendar to remember the rally. Doug puts it in every other post.


There's a rally ?!?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

PDX_Doug said:


> Dawn, I can't imagine you would need a calendar to remember the rally. Doug puts it in every other post.


There's a rally ?!?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

No one tells me anything


----------



## ARzark

At this rate I think those CA Outbackers just might win Doug's contest!
Dang, and I wanted a shirt.... Guess I'll be digging out my wallet


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let's stay focus on the PNW Rally for now.












(But not on this thread!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Let's stay focus on the PNW Rally for now.












(But not on this thread!)

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That was targeted to Jeff...need him to stay focused on the PNW and the Saturday night potluck.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let's stay focus on the PNW Rally for now.












(But not on this thread!)

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That was targeted to Jeff...need him to stay focused on the PNW and the Saturday night potluck.
[/quote]
I figured as much.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Jeff....you out there? We all covered for the Potluck?

I'll post this on the PNW Rally page as well


----------



## skippershe

Check out this site...

http://stardate.org/nightsky/moon/

You can see the phase of the moon for any day, month or year. Check out the end of June and July of 2007 and the fact that we will be arriving in Zion during a full moon...How cool is that????


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Check out this site...
> 
> http://stardate.org/nightsky/moon/
> 
> You can see the phase of the moon for any day, month or year. Check out the end of June and July of 2007 and the fact that we will be arriving in Zion during a full moon...How cool is that????


More reasons to stay up late and enjoy Outbacker Kool-Aide


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

skippershe said:


> Check out this site...
> 
> http://stardate.org/nightsky/moon/
> 
> You can see the phase of the moon for any day, month or year. Check out the end of June and July of 2007 and the fact that we will be arriving in Zion during a full moon...How cool is that????


----------



## skippershe

Here is the direct link to Zion National Park...It lists tons of information

http://www.zion.national-park.com/visit.htm


----------



## jnk36jnk

Been looking over maps and begining to think we will make Zion one leg of a much longer road trip, coming home via Wyoming, Montana, Saskatchewan, Alberta and British Columbia, with numerous stops along the way to visit various points of interest, relatives and old friends.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Been looking over maps and begining to think we will make Zion one leg of a much longer road trip, coming home via Wyoming, Montana, Saskatchewan, Alberta and British Columbia, with numerous stops along the way to visit various points ofinterest, relatives and old friends.


Still interested driving out there with the group or are you going to make getting there an adventure as well?


----------



## tdvffjohn

jnk36jnk said:


> Been looking over maps and begining to think we will make Zion one leg of a much longer road trip, coming home via Wyoming, Montana, Saskatchewan, Alberta and British Columbia, with numerous stops along the way to visit various points ofinterest, relatives and old friends.


Come on, make the reservations, you know you want to









You can always cancel if you had too.

See you there









John


----------



## jnk36jnk

Jim,

Traveling out in a group may be iffy for us, as we are going to spend one day in SLC with friends, but are planning on heading north to Vernal with that group if it's still on. From Vernal we would go on into Wyoming on our own. I figured we would be talking about the trip out at the fall PNW rally.

John, we have one of the back in riverside spaces reserved, can't rember the number, it's one or two away from a commom area along the river. See ya then.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Been looking over maps and begining to think we will make Zion one leg of a much longer road trip, coming home via Wyoming, Montana, Saskatchewan, Alberta and British Columbia, with numerous stops along the way to visit various points ofinterest, relatives and old friends.


Come on, make the reservations, you know you want to









You can always cancel if you had too.

See you there









John
[/quote]

We will work on them at the PNW Rally next weekend...


----------



## tdvffjohn

WAcamper said:


> WELCOME ABOARD MRW3GR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed Outbackers
> 
> Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State
> 
> Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
> BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
> Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
> BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
> Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
> Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
> Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
> Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
> Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... BC*
> jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
> mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV
> Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
> PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
> Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... BC*
> Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
> Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
> WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
> Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR guests
> Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV guests
> 
> Most likely to attend
> Cts Alberta
> Toolman


You are on here,







, the other list floating around did not have it


----------



## ARzark

A sneak peak for us all....
mrw3gr and family set out a few weeks ago in search of a Cracker Barrel, and waddaya know... They ended up at Zion River Resort! 
They were kind enough to pass along quite a few pictures. Here's just a couple of them so you get a feel for what Zion River Resort looks like.
Thanks again Bill!


----------



## campmg

Thanks for sharing the new pictures. The place looks nice and clean. It will look even better filled up with 20+ Outbacks parked together.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

campmg said:


> Thanks for sharing the new pictures. The place looks nice and clean. It will look even better filled up with 20+ Outbacks parked together.


Can't agree more. And the fact we will be coming from 6-7 different states is cool.


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> Thanks for sharing the new pictures. The place looks nice and clean. It will look even better filled up with 20+ Outbacks parked together.


20+ Outbacks?
Let's see 40-50+ Outbacks at Zion! Now that would be impressive!









Do I hear 100?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Do we have any members from Utah?


----------



## ARzark

WELCOME Husker92








Glad to have you join us!

*Confirmed Outbackers*

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... BC*
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... BC*
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests

*Most likely to attend*
Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Toolman


----------



## campmg

That's a great list. It's in Utah but no Utah members?


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> That's a great list. It's in Utah but no Utah members?


Maybe that's one of the things that makes Zion such a great location for the rally... Nobody has the home court advantage! I'm thinking maybe the next one should be in Tahiti!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

PDX_Doug said:


> That's a great list. It's in Utah but no Utah members?


Maybe that's one of the things that makes Zion such a great location for the rally... Nobody has the home court advantage! I'm thinking maybe the next one should be in Tahiti!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Tahiti... Right after Gilligan gets done with the Outback barge conversion mod. Humm a couple of pontoons and an outboard.


----------



## aplvlykat

Has anyone seen or have a site map of the campground? I looked on their website but could not find one. Kirk


----------



## skippershe

aplvlykat said:


> Has anyone seen or have a site map of the campground? I looked on their website but could not find one. Kirk


Go to page 21 of this thread...post #305 and you'll find it there









Dawn


----------



## ARzark

Welcome Crismon4, Thunder and Jskeele!
Glad you are joining us









*Confirmed Outbackers*

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... BC*
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... BC*
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests

*27 CONFIRMED*

*Most likely to attend*

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Toolman[/b]


----------



## ARzark

*Make that 29!!*

Welcome Yianni! Great to have you!

*Confirmed Outbackers*

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... BC*
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
MV945 ............... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... WA
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... BC*
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests

*29 CONFIRMED*

*Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Toolman*


----------



## Oregon_Camper

aplvlykat said:


> Has anyone seen or have a site map of the campground? I looked on their website but could not find one. Kirk


You can also Goggle Earth it with these GPS details

37Â°12'10.43"N

113Â°10'38.45"W


----------



## skippershe

Let's welcome the newest California addition to the rally!









Welcome Yianni and family! 









Glad you'll be joining us!


----------



## ARzark

skippershe said:


> Let's welcome the newest California addition to the rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Yianni and family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you'll be joining us!


Yianni is added to the list!
Who will be Outbacker # 30 to join in on the fun??


----------



## tdvffjohn

Getting better by the moment. Told my (now) 23 and 21 yr old sons to plan on taking 2 weeks in July and fly out with the DW and join us for the vacation. Gotta fill up the 4 bunks







If they do, we will have to rent a car also as my truck only seats 5. The plan then would be for them to fly to Vegas and meet me in Zion.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug

Welcome to the rally Yianni and family! I'm glad you will be able to join us.

John, good news! If your son's show up, we will be able to get the real story on you! Kids are always great for sharing those most embarrassing moments!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat

Hi folks, How about a updated list as to who is in which camp site. Kirk


----------



## Wombat Cave

Attention Dog Owners! (and owners of other pets that might be coming along).

I have found a place at the entrance of Zion Park called the Doggy Dude Ranch.








Doggy Dude Ranch

There is both daycare and overnight care for reasonable prices ($20 day, $25 overnight). The dogs can run and play with other dogs if they like, or be in a smaller play area if they are grumpy around other dogs (like my BC dog!) or nap in an air conditioned kennel.







They also accept cats for cheaper rates.

The dogs need the normal vaccinations, and they recommend reservations be made at least 2 weeks in advance for that time of year.

We'll likely be sending our two doggie darlings there for a day or two, so we can sight-see for longer and not worry about them melting in the July heat.


----------



## skippershe

Wombat Cave said:


> We'll likely be sending our two doggie darlings there for a day or two, so we can sight-see for longer and not worry about them melting in the July heat.










Hi Wombat Cave!









Welcome to Outbackers!!
I see this was your first post here








Does this mean what I think it means????







Do we have Zion Rally Attendee number 30???


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Welcome to Outbackers, Wombat Cave!*








Glad to have you in the family!








As Dawn asked... Does this mean you will be joining us at Zion? That would be very cool!

Also, thanks for the great info on the Doggy Dude Ranch. I am sure we will take advantage of that resource as well!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

If you read my signature it will give you a hint who Wombat Cave is.

We are still looking for lucky number 30.


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> If you read my signature it will give you a hint who Wombat Cave is.
> 
> We are still looking for lucky number 30.


So that's the way you are gonna be, eh?
OK... we can deal with that!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

BlueWedge said:


> If you read my signature it will give you a hint who Wombat Cave is.
> 
> We are still looking for lucky number 30.


Hey David! just whachya trying to do??? people are gonna think you have 2 personalities! wait, a minute, that sounds like fun, can I play too???

[ and play with other dogs if they like, or be in a smaller play area if they are grumpy around other dogs (like my BC dog!)

maybe we could put BC and CRicket together and perhaps they'd come out at the end of the day NOT being cranky! ha!ha!

poor Crickie is at the vet today being turned into an IT. I stayed with her until the last minute, when the drugs took affect she was in la la land but trying so hard to still lift her head, it was funny to watch ...


----------



## skippershe

awww geez, false alarm


----------



## BlueWedge

OK to avoid anymore confusion Wombat Cave is my DW. The trailer's name is the Wombat Cave. We have a stuffed wombat that came from down under that lives in our trailer fulltime. Bluewedge is actually the truck and the usernamer I usually use on forums.

David - Bluewedge
Cheryl - Wombat Cave

We don't let the dogs use the internet - Just say NO!

B.C. and Mara both give their regards to Cricket and hope she it feels better soon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

BlueWedge said:


> OK to avoid anymore confusion Wombat Cave is my DW. The trailer's name is the Wombat Cave. We have a stuffed wombat that came from down under that lives in our trailer fulltime. Bluewedge is actually the truck and the usernamer I usually use on forums.
> 
> David - Bluewedge
> Cheryl - Wombat Cave
> 
> We don't let the dogs use the internet - Just say NO!
> 
> B.C. and Mara both give their regards to Cricket and hope she it feels better soon.


just brought Crickie home. I went to see her and her little tail wagged so hard even though she's drugged. I told them I felt confident bringing her home. They gave her one last shot for pain. There were other dogs in there crying (pain?missing owners?) and it made me sad. The dog right above her had been mauled by bigger dog and had had surgery and was crying. I really felt Crickie would be more comfy at home. I will sleep next to her all night. She is on couch next to Rick right now. I am sure she isn't missing the noisy vet office.I can go there any time during the night if the need arises.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Tawnya,

Glad to hear Cricket is home again! I'm sure she is much happier there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Were we going to start up another thread on the after the Zion Rally - roving Rally ?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for the reminder, David.
That was something that I was going to do, and it got away from me.
I will git er done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks for the reminder, David.
> That was something that I was going to do, and it got away from me.
> I will git er done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Give us a link here when it is done Doug.


----------



## ARzark

Hi everyone








Vdub is currently out in the Zion area and has sent in a great report on the area!
Thanks Vdub! Travel safe and enjoy the beautiful area









_From Vdub...

There is no question that you have picked the best campground in the area to hold the rally. It's a little more expensive than the others and further from the entrance to zion, but it's a good trade-off for a nice place. We are staying in springdale right outside the gate, but the rv park is really lacking.

This area of the country is beautiful! I'm getting a little tired of looking at rocks, but that is only part of the experience. The other part is the day-hikes and backpacking. I don't think I would ever get tired of that -- I could spend 2 months here backpacking. A word of caution, tho, when bringing kids to zion, bryce, and the north rim, they need to understand the meaning of "no", "stop", and "don't do that". Some of these hiking trails go next to cliffs with 900 foot or more drops. The park service has done a lot to mitigate the danger by putting in chains to hang on to or railing at the worst places, but nobody could remove all danger. That having been said, millions visit each year without incident.

Day-hikes ranging anywhere from 15 minutes to 4-5 hours are mapped out at each of the canyons. Backpacking trails taking 2 to 3 days are available at bryce and north rim. Zion is a look-up canyon, whereas Bryce is look-down canyon. One of the backpacking trails in Bryce takes you down the canyon wall on to the floor, then winds through the canyon for maybe 20 miles and then back up the wall near where you started. On the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, you can launch out down the canyon wall and hike over to the south rim -- about 21 miles, then either walk back or pay $60 for a shuttle ride back (204 miles so well worth the money). We intend to do both of the those hikes, but not this year.

All of these parks (arches, canyonlands, bryce, zion, grand canyon, etc) are on a huge plateau called the Colorado Plateau. The plateau is roughly (very roughly) a 200 mile radius from where Utah, Colorado, Arizona, and New Mexico intersect. The altitude here is high -- ranging from about 5,000 feet to 9,000 feet. We took a day trip from zion to the north rim and went from 5k to 9k several times over the 300 mile trip. Even at that, the Dodge got 23 mpg -- I guess it's getting broken in. The average mpg from WA to Zion (about a 1,000 miles) while towing was 13.5 mpg. My GCWR when towing is about 18,000. _ 

Here are a few pics sent in by Vdub.

Bryce Canyon area









Vdub relaxing at the North Rim









Kolob Canyon area









Zion Visitor Center 









Zion River Resort


----------



## campmg

Great update on Zion and the rally spot. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Oh yeah...we are going. Looks nice.

Randy


----------



## jnk36jnk

When we signed up to to Zion, the tow vehicele was an 03 Expedition. Got to thinking about all those hills between Portland and Zion, so Saterday the tow vehicle changed to a 07 GMC crew cab duramax diesel. _More power, urr , urr  _ Now I don't have to worry about those nasty old hills.


----------



## mv945

Congrats on the new truck, you will love the Duramax!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dean! You old scoundral you!
Very cool! I will look forward to seeing the new rig!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> Oh yeah...we are going. Looks nice.
> 
> Randy


Randy, don't forget to bring along a few fellow Colorado Outbackers with you


----------



## snsgraham

Congrats Dean and Jodi!!
You will really enjoy that turbo when you start spending much time at the higher elevations!!

Scott


----------



## alebar17

Hi all, 
there is a nice article about Zion in the November issue of Sunset magazine, it also mentions Springdale.

BTW, I found this like for an "interesting" look at the Narrows hike http://www.utah.com/multimedia/flv/narrows.html. 
Anybody up for this?


----------



## skippershe

alebar17 said:


> Hi all,
> there is a nice article about Zion in the November issue of Sunset magazine, it also mentions Springdale.
> 
> BTW, I found this like for an "interesting" look at the Narrows hike http://www.utah.com/multimedia/flv/narrows.html.
> Anybody up for this?


Hi Barb,

I got my Sunset mag in the mail yesterday and was pleasantly surprised when I saw that article on Zion.

Not sure we're going to be able to do a Narrows hike...It doesn't look to be very little kid friendly, unless Alex wants to babysit??


----------



## alebar17

skippershe said:


> Hi all,
> there is a nice article about Zion in the November issue of Sunset magazine, it also mentions Springdale.
> 
> BTW, I found this like for an "interesting" look at the Narrows hike http://www.utah.com/multimedia/flv/narrows.html.
> Anybody up for this?


Hi Barb,

I got my Sunset mag in the mail yesterday and was pleasantly surprised when I saw that article on Zion.

Not sure we're going to be able to do a Narrows hike...It doesn't look to be very little kid friendly, unless Alex wants to babysit??








[/quote]

I think he would rather babysit than hike







LOL


----------



## skippershe

alebar17 said:


> Hi all,
> there is a nice article about Zion in the November issue of Sunset magazine, it also mentions Springdale.
> 
> BTW, I found this like for an "interesting" look at the Narrows hike http://www.utah.com/multimedia/flv/narrows.html.
> Anybody up for this?


Hi Barb,

I got my Sunset mag in the mail yesterday and was pleasantly surprised when I saw that article on Zion.

Not sure we're going to be able to do a Narrows hike...It doesn't look to be very little kid friendly, unless Alex wants to babysit??








[/quote]

I think he would rather babysit than hike







LOL
[/quote]

LOL! OK, then you and I can go







Wonder if there's any good shopping to be found on the way?


----------



## campmg

alebar17 said:


> Hi all,
> there is a nice article about Zion in the November issue of Sunset magazine, it also mentions Springdale.
> 
> BTW, I found this like for an "interesting" look at the Narrows hike http://www.utah.com/multimedia/flv/narrows.html.
> Anybody up for this?


Count us in too. The kids would love this.

Should help mitigate some of those 100 degree temps.


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK, remind me to pack waterproof bags for all my camera gear!
Looks like fun in the Sun!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Doug,

Don't forget to pack waterproof bags for all your camera gear.

I'm here for you,
Mitch


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Mrs. PDX'S Grocery List:

Waterproof bags for Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks Mitch!









What would I do without you?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

We have 30 confirmed!
Welcome KenKat









Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
MV945 ............... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... WA
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests

*30 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Toolman


----------



## tdvffjohn

OK, I m getting excited. Went to a Dr s office today and the receptionist was showing off her vacation pictures. Zion and Bryce National Parks







A little preview tease for me

John

30 is a good start


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great news Jeff! ANd welcome KenKat!








I have a feeling we may have 30 more before the winter is past!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Good to see you on here Doug. I wasn't sure you heard about this rally yet.


----------



## Yianni

campmg said:


> Good to see you on here Doug. I wasn't sure you heard about this rally yet.


Welcome Kenkat,
Great to have you joining us. It's going to be a great trip. Look forward to meeting you there.

Lou


----------



## skippershe

I go camping for three days and miss all the good stuff









Kenkat, so glad to hear you'll be joining us on the road to Zion! See you there









Dawn


----------



## tripphammer

Though I'm not yet sure I'll be able to make the Rally, I thought these pics may be of value to the group. I wanted to give an example of a GPS location and what results you can produce with ExpertGPS.

Aerial









Topo









Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very cool, Tripp!

Thanks for posting the pictures. Oh, and BTW, you REALLY, REALLY, REALLY should make it to Zion now! Afterall, you have the pictures!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

I think I see my spot. Hope I have room to open the awning.


----------



## ARzark

Tripp, now you have to go! You can teach us all a thing or two about GPS


----------



## jnk36jnk

Not that I'm counting or anything but it's only 243 days  to the 4th and then we'll be in Zion.


----------



## campmg

jnk36jnk said:


> Not that I'm counting or anything but it's only 219 days  to the 4th and then we'll be in Zion.


I better do laundry.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I wonder if my HOA would complain if I brought my Outback home now to start packing for the trip?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945

PDX_Doug said:


> I wonder if my HOA would complain if I brought my Outback home now to start packing for the trip?


I know mine would.


----------



## campmg

I would get a letter from my HOA for even thinking about it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

campmg said:


> I would get a letter from my HOA for even thinking about it.


LOL...


----------



## skippershe

jnk36jnk said:


> Not that I'm counting or anything but it's only 219 days  to the 4th and then we'll be in Zion.


But we're arriving on June 30th, so we have 4 fewer days to wait right???? 
I'm not counting either









click on the Countdown Timer:

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/custom...sec=&p0=220


----------



## campmg

That's pretty cool skippershe. Thanks for posting for all of us.


----------



## skippershe

I think that WAcamper needs to add the counter to the Zion rally info page so it's easy to find...
How about it Jeff??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I think that WAcamper needs to add the counter to the Zion rally info page so it's easy to find...
> How about it Jeff??


McFly?


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think that WAcamper needs to add the counter to the Zion rally info page so it's easy to find...
> How about it Jeff??


McFly?








[/quote]
huh? lol


----------



## ARzark

skippershe said:


> I think that WAcamper needs to add the counter to the Zion rally info page so it's easy to find...
> How about it Jeff??


McFly?









[/quote]
huh? lol
[/quote]

FcFly? Looks like I'll be doing some McFlying... or should I say McCruising! I was gearing up for the 2200 mile round trip for the rally. Hey no problem there, but now I just learned we are having a huge family reunion the week after the rally. In Northern WISCONSIN









Just recalculated my mileage, and it looks like I'll be putting on a minimum of 4,480 miles next July!








Well, at least they are Outback miles, so all is good









Gotta run, I have to go apply for a loan to pay for all that diesel fuel....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> FcFly? Looks like I'll be doing some McFlying... or should I say McCruising! I was gearing up for the 2200 mile round trip for the rally. Hey no problem there, but now I just learned we are having a huge family reunion the week after the rally. In Northern WISCONSIN


So the real question is just where do you think Jeff will be having more fun....Outback Rally or Family Reunion.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> FcFly? Looks like I'll be doing some McFlying... or should I say McCruising! I was gearing up for the 2200 mile round trip for the rally. Hey no problem there, but now I just learned we are having a huge family reunion the week after the rally. In Northern WISCONSIN


So the real question is just where do you think Jeff will be having more fun....Outback Rally or Family Reunion.















[/quote]

Yeah... Like there is ANY question about that!
Speaking of McFly... Hello!?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> So the real question is just where do you think Jeff will be having more fun....Outback Rally or Family Reunion.


That's a tough call! Family reunions are always fun, but I have a hunch that the 2007 Western Region Rally will far exceed my expectations


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> So the real question is just where do you think Jeff will be having more fun....Outback Rally or Family Reunion.


That's a tough call! Family reunions are always fun, but I have a hunch that the 2007 Western Region Rally will far exceed my expectations








[/quote]

...think it will exceed ALL of ours Jeff.


----------



## ARzark

Greetings everyone









I thought I would just post a little something to let everyone know that even though this thread had been quiet as of late, it is far from forgotten! While we are months away from this event, there are several of us who are hard at work behind the scenes planning and arranging some very exciting things that will make this rally one to put in the Outbackers.com history book!

All good things come with time, and I apologize that we can't roll out the plans just yet...... But soon my friends, soon enough. It will indeed exceed your expectations









I will be visiting ZRR as I pass through the area in a few weeks. If I can answer or address any questions for you while I am there, please feel free to PM me. We hope to have everything wrapped up mid January and then be able to share with everyone the exciting things that await us all June 30-July 5, 2007








Jeff


----------



## Yianni

Thanks for all the hard work Jeff. We are really looking forward to the trip.

Lou


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Yianni said:


> Thanks for all the hard work Jeff. We are really looking forward to the trip.
> 
> Lou


DITTO!!!!


----------



## campmg

Ditto again. Thanks Jeff for all your hard work to make this a special rally.

I would offer to help but skippershe told me that she'll do whatever you need so I'll just hang out and wait for the fun.


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Are we there yet?!?*
(The kids figure it's never too early to start that, so why should I be any different?







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> *Are we there yet?!?*
> (The kids figure it's never too early to start that, so why should I be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hey Doug, according to my countdown timer...hmmm, not quite yet


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Alright now...let's not wish away perfectly good camping days. Lots of camping to do until July 2007.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> *Are we there yet?!?*
> (The kids figure it's never too early to start that, so why should I be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Just around the next corner Doug...


----------



## tdvffjohn

PDX_Doug said:


> *Are we there yet?!?*
> (The kids figure it's never too early to start that, so why should I be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Almost


----------



## PDX_Doug

*204 DAYS!*
No way I can hold it that long!









Maybe I'll just go on ahead, and wait for you guys.... Hmm. I wonder what PDX_DW would think of that?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sjredburn

Hello Fellow Rally Goers!







Here we come!

Just thought we'd post a message here saying that we're officially signed up for the Rally! You folks on this forum have been so helpful and friendly that we decided to take you up on your generous offer to join you. It's obvious that the Outbackers' spirit goes beyond the decal on the trailer.

We look forward to meeting all of you at the rally! One question - does our SOB count towards the CA total?

Cheers,
Stacey (and Judy) R.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Way to go guys. I think your family makes number 31!! Glad to have you on board. Jodi


----------



## skippershe

Stacey R said:


> Hello Fellow Rally Goers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we come!
> 
> Just thought we'd post a message here saying that we're officially signed up for the Rally! You folks on this forum have been so helpful and friendly that we decided to take you up on your generous offer to join you. It's obvious that the Outbackers' spirit goes beyond the decal on the trailer.
> 
> We look forward to meeting all of you at the rally! One question - does our SOB count towards the CA total?
> 
> Cheers,
> Stacey (and Judy) R.


Hi Stacey and Judy!

Whoo Hoo! Glad you can make it!

We'll have to wait for an official committee decision to see if you will count towards our CA total








Come on Doug, just say yes! Remember, Stacey has the connections to aid in keeping the tiki bar stocked... and everyone wins with that one









If not, who cares??? At least we'll all be together and having a great time!

Welcome to the Rally!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

*WHOO HOO, STACEY!!!*








(That's the proper way to do it, Dawn!)

Dawn,

I think that, all things considered, Stacey R will certainly count towards the California total. I know you guys need all the help you can get!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> I think that, all things considered, Stacey R will certainly count towards the California total. I know you guys need all the help you can get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thank you Doug,
Yes we do need help......

We only have














10!


----------



## sjredburn

> We'll have to wait for an official committee decision to see if you will count towards our CA total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Doug, just say yes!


Not to worry, either way we'll still come well stocked for "happy hour(s)".









Stacey


----------



## ARzark

A big welcome to our 31st member, Stacey R








Glad to have you on board!

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
MV945 ............... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... WA
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests

*31 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Toolman


----------



## skippershe

Nothing too important, I just had to call attention to the fact that we're finally at the "Under 200 Days To Go Until The Rally" mark









okay, I'm done...


----------



## PDX_Doug

And it seems like only yesterday we were at 300 days to go!

It's a long way off, but man how time is flying!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

PDX may even hit 10,000 posts by then.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

campmg said:


> PDX may even hit 10,000 posts by then.


...may?

are you kidding.


----------



## BlueWedge

Looks like we are going to be taking another with us on the way down( in our vehicle). My grandfather who is from the general area (Beaver, UT) is going to be coming along to visit relatives etc. I am not sure if he will be at the rally. He does have some really good stories about the area when he was in the CC's in the 30's.


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> I am not sure if he will be at the rally. He does have some really good stories about the area when he was in the CC's in the 30's.


It sounds like you need to make sure he is at the rally, David. I see a great evening around the campfire!








Tell him the his beer's on me!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

PDX_Doug said:


> I am not sure if he will be at the rally. He does have some really good stories about the area when he was in the CC's in the 30's.


It sounds like you need to make sure he is at the rally, David. I see a great evening around the campfire!








Tell him the his beer's on me!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

He would enjoy that, he is a old camper from way back. Current plan is visiting relatives on the way through Utah. Some of them live pretty close to the rally so I imagine he will be around. He was really excited when I asked him if he wanted to come with us.


----------



## ARzark

A big Holiday Greeting to everyone from the WAcamper family from Zion River Resort








What a great place, I forgot how beautiful it is around here!!! Talk about picture perfect with a sunset glowing on the unique SW Utah mountains, sparkling with a light dusting of snow and enhancing the red highlights. AAAhhhh....

Spent some time with the owners today. What great people. Saw them in the local grocery store later this afternoon. They are very excited to have us arrive next summer!

Well, we're off to Vegas in the morning. Couldn't pass through without staying a few nights at ZRR.
We will see everyone right here soon enough (or, maybe not soon enough??) Come on Summer!!








Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> A big Holiday Greeting to everyone from the WAcamper family from Zion River Resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great place, I forgot how beautiful it is around here!!! Talk about picture perfect with a sunset glowing on the unique SW Utah mountains, sparkling with a light dusting of snow and enhancing the red highlights. AAAhhhh....
> 
> Spent some time with the owners today. What great people. Saw them in the local grocery store later this afternoon. They are very excited to have us arrive next summer!
> 
> Well, we're off to Vegas in the morning. Couldn't pass through without staying a few nights at ZRR.
> We will see everyone right here soon enough (or, maybe not soon enough??) Come on Summer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff


Toss in some of that "cool" air....we're gonna need it come July.


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> Talk about picture perfect with a sunset glowing on the unique SW Utah mountains, sparkling with a light dusting of snow and enhancing the red highlights. AAAhhhh....


Maybe we could just move the rally up about, oh, say, about six months? I could be ready to roll in about 10 hours... anybody else game?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

Sure! Count me in


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Let's just fly there and crash with WACamper. His Outback sleeps like 50 right?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let's just fly there and crash with WACamper. His Outback sleeps like 50 right?


At least!
All in our own private staterooms as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Where s the pics Jeff?????


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Where s the pics Jeff?????


...guess he is too busy making PDX_Doug dance...


----------



## ARzark

I've got some pics to post but they will have to wait until I return. Wi-fi is challenging on the road right now (slow) so as soon as I return I will fill everyone in!
Jeff

I've got some pics to post but they will have to wait until I return. Wi-fi is challenging on the road right now (slow) so as soon as I return I will fill everyone in!
Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> I've got some pics to post but they will have to wait until I return. Wi-fi is challenging on the road right now (slow) so as soon as I return I will fill everyone in!
> Jeff
> 
> I've got some pics to post but they will have to wait until I return. Wi-fi is challenging on the road right now (slow) so as soon as I return I will fill everyone in!
> Jeff


What's that Jeff? Didn't hear you the first two times?


----------



## skippershe

Hi Jeff









Can't wait to hear all about your trip! 
Be safe on the way home









Dawn


----------



## BlueWedge

OK we made our return trip from Zion reservations. We are staying in colter and farragut on the way back with a couple of extra days between leaving Zion and getting to colter.

Unrelated FYI - Farragut state park(ID) will have the new rv campground open this summer.


----------



## PDX_Doug

David,

How many days are you planning on being at Colter Bay? We are planning the same after Zion, also spending a couple of days after Zion getting there. Heading home then from Colter Bay, I'm still up in the air. It looks like going up through Montana to Farragut may be the way to go, but boy would that be a long day! Or, two fairly short days.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Don't forget about the Vernal stop


----------



## BlueWedge

WAcamper said:


> Don't forget about the Vernal stop


Looks like 125 day lead time to make online reservations for Utah state parks so those will have to wait.

6 hrs from Virgin and then 6 hours to Colter. Leaves one full day around Vernal.

Here are our dates:

5th-7th Vernal ( res not made )
7th-11th Colter
11th-12th Montana 
12th-14th Farragut


----------



## ARzark

Welcome Gemsters! Glad you can make the rally, all the way from Illinois!

Also welcome to the "Most Likely" list... Herkdoctor and Morgueman!

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
MV945 ............... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... WA
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests

*32 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Herkdoctor
Louvel1
Morgueman
Toolman


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're going to hit 50!!!


----------



## skippershe

Welcome Gemsters! 

Glad you can make it! 
See you in Utah








Dawn


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're going to hit 50!!!


That wouldn't surprise me at all Jim! There are plenty of sites available still. ZRR is making every effort to make our rally a huge success. They have some nice things planned for us on the 4th, but ssshhhh.... it's a







for now. We may have a thing or two up our sleeve too......


----------



## Herkdoctor

We have made our reservations today. We will be there.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

*WHOO HOO!!!*









Great news Herk! We will look forward to seeing you there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herkdoctor

PDX_Doug said:


> *WHOO HOO!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Herk! We will look forward to seeing you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thanks we are looking forward to it as well. I guess now the wait on father time begins.

Scott


----------



## skippershe

Herkdoctor!

Glad you can make it








See you in Utah!!
Dawn


----------



## BlueWedge

*Welcome HerkDoctor* do I hear a 33 ?

Here is our schedule as it stands now:

June:
28th - Leave evening/night stay somewhere east of cascades in Washington heading to Hermiston ( trying to catch up with the Oregonian-Outbacks )
29th - Mountain Home AFB FamCamp ( Boise - Mountain Home ) 
30th - Hill AFB FamCamp (Salt Lake )

July:
1st - 5th *Zion River Resort*

5th-7th - Somewhere around Vernal - seems the Utah State Parks don't take reservations until 125 days of arrival. I haven't look at Federal or private yet.

7th-11th - Colter Bay ( Grand Tetons National Park)
11th-12th - Montana ( Lodgepole National Forest Campground - in the Montana outback )
12th-14th - Idaho ( Farragut State Park )


----------



## skippershe

Here is our long exhausting drawn out schedule for Zion:

June 30 - Leave for ZRR, hopefully hooking up with other Ca. Outbackers along the way, arriving
by early evening.

July 5th - home in 8 hours









Actually I envy those of you who will continue on together after ZRR for more adventure and amazing destinations as you make your way home


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Actually I envy those of you who will continue on together after ZRR for more adventure and amazing destinations as you make your way home


It's going to be something our kids will talk about when they are posting on Outbackers.com 15 years from now.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Actually I envy those of you who will continue on together after ZRR for more adventure and amazing destinations as you make your way home


It's going to be something out kids will talk about when they are posting on Outbackers.com 15 years from now.
[/quote]
What do you think an Outback TT will look like 15 years from now?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> What do you think an Outback TT will look like 15 years from now?


All 4 sides will slide out...perhaps the top could fold up to create a second floor. Queen bed might actually become a king bed (without taking up dinette space).

BUT....If they could just make a black tank sensor that WORKED...I'd be fine with how it is now.


----------



## ARzark

We now have 33!!
Welcome Herkdoctor to the confirmed list! All the way from Texas!

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
MV945 ............... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... WA
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests

*33 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Morgueman
Toolman


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Looks like Skippershe has done a lot of recruiting. California is winning the contest for the most Outbackers to attend.

Although we should count the miles driven to be fair...


----------



## PDX_Doug

skippershe said:


> Actually I envy those of you who will continue on together after ZRR for more adventure and amazing destinations as you make your way home


You know Dawn... There is no reason you could not join the wagon train. Why not add the PNW Outbackers run up to the Tetons and Yellowstone after Zion to your trip?

I'm just saying?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

Hi Doug,
I would love to, it's my dh...I'm just not sure if he could be talked into going further. I haven't even mentioned it. I'll put a bug in his ear and see what happens.

If that fails, we can always use the Kool-Aid method while at ZRR


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Dawn, Dawn,Dawn........haven't you mastered the art of making him think it's his idea?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Dawn, Dawn,Dawn........haven't you mastered the art of making him think it's his idea?


I knew you women folk were doing that to us guys...


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there everyone, I was just wondering if any of you Rally participants would be interested in particpating in a Trashy Trailer Decor contest while at the Rally. We have tried to do something similar at our PNW rallies but not too many have participated. I don't want to suggest something that no one is interested in. I would be willing to donate the prizes for Best and Trashiest if need be. I just thought it might be fun since all our canopies will be out and I am sure everyone will have lights. We already have a collection of flamingoes but there are certainly some other fun things you could come up with. Maybe the kids would like to participate in the effort!?! What do you think? j


----------



## skippershe

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there everyone, I was just wondering if any of you Rally participants would be interested in particpating in a Trashy Trailer Decor contest while at the Rally. We have tried to do something similar at our PNW rallies but not too many have participated. I don't want to suggest something that no one is interested in. I would be willing to donate the prizes for Best and Trashiest if need be. I just thought it might be fun since all our canopies will be out and I am sure everyone will have lights. We already have a collection of flamingoes but there are certainly some other fun things you could come up with. Maybe the kids would like to participate in the effort!?! What do you think? j


I love the idea








How about another contest for the best dressed trailer trash family?

We could bring my sister-in-law and her husband...they wouldn't even need a costume


----------



## jnk36jnk

That is funny!!! j


----------



## ARzark

For those planning to take advantage of day tripping to the various natural wonders of the area, ZRR has updated their website with a trip itinerary. This web page highlights some of the trips available within reach of ZRR along with some suggestions on activities and directions. It's worth a look!

DAY TRIPS

If you are planning on attending, get those reservations in! Remember, they will not charge your credit card to hold your reservation. If you are strongly considering attending this rally let us know! We'll add you to the "Most Likely" list. As we progress with the logistics and planning it would be very helpful to have an accurate number of confirmed and "Most likely" Outbackers.

This is going to be very exciting! Come on summer!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the info Jeff....will look them over tonight with the DW.


----------



## skippershe

Wow! 
So many things to do and see while we're there








DH is really happy to know that we can bring the quad and ride it over from ZRR right to the huge area of trails nearby. Now...how do we make room for a tiki bar, a kegerator, a quad, a generator and everything else?? Guess we'll have to leave the quad at home and just keep the important stuff









Gotta start making our list of must-do's!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I don't know about you guys, but I'm beginning to think three full days is not going to be enough!
It's going to be more difficult deciding what not to do, than what to do! What a happy conundrum!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gemsters

Is there rafting in the area...haven't had much time to search yet as we are trying to get all of our ducks in a row with other reservations along the way.

We think that we will stop somewhere outside of Oklahoma City then on to Santa Fe, Petrified Forest, Grand Canyon South Rim, Las Vegas, ZZR,(see the north rim from there and also Bryce Canyon and Capitol Reef if possible)then if we are still breathing







onto the Arches National par and the Black Canyon of the Gunnison then maybe to Mueller state Park.







*Can it be done?*







we are excited and probably a bit crazy but we are anxious to get outa here! The kids want to know if there are other teens going to the rally too? What about the 4th are there big happenings for that night? (sorry I think that my popup blocker is stopping me from viewing the "Day Trips" thread.Thanks, Teri


----------



## PDX_Doug

Teri,

Is there rafting? Yeah... the Colorado River! That may be more than you are looking at, but I'm sure there are plenty of rafting opportunities in the area.

I believe we do have a number of teens expected to be in attendance. Check with WAcamper on that one.

As far as the Fourth is concerned, there is a little town just outside the entrance to Zion N.P. that we are told puts on a spectacular fireworks display, with Zion as the backdrop. In fact, it is a good old small town Fourth of July celebration that starts with a pancake breakfast in the morning, and goes all day. Americana at it's best!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

skippershe said:


> Wow!
> So many things to do and see while we're there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is really happy to know that we can bring the quad and ride it over from ZRR right to the huge area of trails nearby. Now...how do we make room for a tiki bar, a kegerator, a quad, a generator and everything else?? Guess we'll have to leave the quad at home and just keep the important stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta start making our list of must-do's!


Wait - you can ride quads from the park to trails??? Did I read that correctly?


----------



## skippershe

Y Guy said:


> Wow!
> So many things to do and see while we're there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is really happy to know that we can bring the quad and ride it over from ZRR right to the huge area of trails nearby. Now...how do we make room for a tiki bar, a kegerator, a quad, a generator and everything else?? Guess we'll have to leave the quad at home and just keep the important stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta start making our list of must-do's!


Wait - you can ride quads from the park to trails??? Did I read that correctly?
[/quote]
Hi Y Guy's Wife









Click above on Day Trips (post #518) and you'll find this:

Trailering is not necessary when you bring your ATV. You may ride directly from our resort and access 16,000 acres of trails over red rock, sand dunes and mesas. Permits are required if your home state does not license. Visit any Maverick gas station for permits. If you do not bring your own, you can still 4-wheel the backcountry with ATV Wilderness Tours.

Are you planning to join us???
Dawn


----------



## ARzark

ATV's- YES! You can bring your own, ride it right out of ZRR, follow the road West a mile or two and there you will find the access to acre after acre of BLM land!

We will be posting information on ATV rentals as well. Rent your own, delivered right to ZRR and explore on your own, or rent an ATV and take a guided tour









There is also horseback riding and wagon rides directly across the street from ZRR.

As far as the 4th, as Doug has mentioned the town of Springdale throws an all day 4th of July party.
ZRR will also be throwing a pool party that afternoon.

As far as the kids, yes there will be kiddies of all ages, including teens! Should be a blast for everyone


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y Guy said:


> Wait - you can ride quads from the park to trails??? Did I read that correctly?


Hey Jeff... Call me crazy, but I have a hunch the Y-Guy clan may be joining us at Zion!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Now that would be fun as a group.......20 ATV s with Outbackers terrorizing Zion


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> Wait - you can ride quads from the park to trails??? Did I read that correctly?


Hey Jeff... Call me crazy, but I have a hunch the Y-Guy clan may be joining us at Zion!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yes, perhaps you are right Doug! Then snsgraham has to come too. He knows all about ATV'ing in Utah! Scott....?


----------



## skippershe

Anyone else bringing their own offroad toys???
Jeff, do you happen to know what the child age limit is for the atv tours or to rent one? I wonder if they would have a 50 or a 70cc for our son to ride.


----------



## ARzark

Welcome to the rally Nails2001!
And a big







WELCOME to Outbackers.com!

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
MV945 ............... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... WA
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests

*34 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Morgueman
Toolman


----------



## skippershe

Hi Nails2001! 









Welcome to the Rally and Outbackers too!
Glad you're going to join us in Utah!
I see that you're a new member, can you tell us a little about yourself?

Dawn


----------



## jnk36jnk

Ditto to skippershe. And WACamper, you need to add a guest with our count. My mother will be accompanying us on this trip. She is from Washington, for the record. Jodi


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> Ditto to skippershe. And WACamper, you need to add a guest with our count. My mother will be accompanying us on this trip. She is from Washington, for the record. Jodi


Got you covered Jodi! Your adult attendee count has been bumped up!
Uh, better behave yourself with your mom coming and all....


----------



## jnk36jnk

Not to worry, have you ever known me to do anything other than behave myself!!! Besides, the dear soul has vision problems and hearing impairments and so if I were to misbehave I could probably get away with a lot more than I ever did as a teenager







j


----------



## skippershe

Hey all,

I'm just throwing an idea out here...

We are thinking about leaving So Cal for Zion on Friday, June 29th and stopping overnight at the CA/NV border in Primm right along the I-15. I believe this would just about be the halfway point.

I have done some research and found out that both Whiskey Pete's and Buffalo Bill's Casinos allow RV's to "boondock" for free in their parking lots for the night as long as they are self contained as there are no hookups.

My thought was to arrive early afternoon/evening on Friday and get a bit of rest in (ok, maybe visit a few slot machines too







), have breakfast in the morning and then head out for Zion after that.

Would anyone be interested in doing something like this? Like I said, just an idea for now...I thought it would be a great way for us to form our convoy.

Any other ideas or suggestions would be great









Dawn


----------



## JimBo99

I just registered DW and I for the Zion rally. Sounds like lots of fun! And look forward to meeting you all. We are coming in on June 28 and leaving on July 5.

JimBo99
Jim & Esther Bornert


----------



## skippershe

JimBo99!

Welcome to the Rally!


----------



## ARzark

Welcome JimBo99 to the rally! You are the second Outbacker from Illinois









This makes 35 OUTBACKERS! Just to break that down a little more, that's 69 adults and 54 kids registered so far. I can't wait to see that group photo!!

Plenty of room left and plenty of fun for all, so.... Get those reservations in!!









Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
JimBo99 ............. 6/28 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ..... IL
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
MV945 ............... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... WA
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
_*Honorary Topsail site...... 6/30 to 7/5 .... Welcome!*_

*35 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Morgueman
Toolman


----------



## ARzark

I heard a rumor "Dave" may be at the rally.....


----------



## Yianni

Dave?
Daves not here


----------



## tdvffjohn

Yianni said:


> Dave?
> Daves not here


Man


----------



## PDX_Doug

LOL








I have not heard that in years!
Good one, Yianni!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Welcome Morgueman to the confirmed list! Glad to have you aboard!

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 3/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
Jimbo99 ............. 6/28 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ..... IL
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
Morgueman ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
_Topsail Rally Honorary Site......... Come join us!_

*35 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Toolman


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally Morgueman!
See you in Utah


----------



## Crawfish

Hey John, I just had a brain storm, it really scared me I don't have many of those







, anyway back to the brain storm. Why don't you swing down to Topsail on you way to Utah and join us for a few days.







We will even give you the secret recipe and lessons on how to make the secret beverage that Dawn wants.







I wouldn't be that far out of your way.









Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just a little detour huh







With all the 'little' detours I want to take, I might never make it home


----------



## Oregon_Camper

35 down...15 more to go...

Let's get to 50!!


----------



## ARzark

If you haven't seen the ZRR website lately, they have updated it with the calendar of events for 07.
During the rally there are two events that will be taking place with a big focus on the kids!
Looks like fun to me







Of course, we may have a thing or two up our sleeves too....









_From the ZRR website..._
June 29-July 1 (Fri-Sun) ~ CLOWNING AROUND
Knock, Knock. Who's There? Orange. Orange Who? Orange you glad you will be at Zion River Resort this weekend? Come clown around with Smiley and Sparky the Clown. They will make you laugh with skits, songs, magic, face painting and animal balloons. Prizes for Everyone!

July 4th (Wed) ~ STARS & STRIPES
We Officially Declare this a Day of Family Fun. Before you head up to Springdale to watch fireworks explode above the mountains of Zion National Park, enjoy a poolside party in red, white, and blue. Find our Patriotic Ducks in the Duck Derby, run Ice Relay Races in the Pool, and Smash the Patriotic PiÃ±ata for prizes and goodies.


----------



## skippershe

WAcamper said:


> If you haven't seen the ZRR website lately, they have updated it with the calendar of events for 07.
> During the rally there are two events that will be taking place with a big focus on the kids!
> Looks like fun to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, we may have a thing or two up our sleeves too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _From the ZRR website..._
> June 29-July 1 (Fri-Sun) ~ CLOWNING AROUND
> Knock, Knock. Who's There? Orange. Orange Who? Orange you glad you will be at Zion River Resort this weekend? Come clown around with Smiley and Sparky the Clown. They will make you laugh with skits, songs, magic, face painting and animal balloons. Prizes for Everyone!
> 
> July 4th (Wed) ~ STARS & STRIPES
> We Officially Declare this a Day of Family Fun. Before you head up to Springdale to watch fireworks explode above the mountains of Zion National Park, enjoy a poolside party in red, white, and blue. Find our Patriotic Ducks in the Duck Derby, run Ice Relay Races in the Pool, and Smash the Patriotic PiÃ±ata for prizes and goodies.


Jeff, are you Smiley or Sparky?









The kids are going to love this!

And for the adults........just think cocktails!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sounds like the folks at Zion are getting things in order for our arrival!!


----------



## skippershe

Only 165 days left till we find out!








I can't believe that 6 months has already gone by since we joined the rally. We only had 16 attendees at the time and have since doubled that








Let's make it 50!


----------



## tdvffjohn

We gave them permission ti say that "Doug the clown" was coming







and we already declared it Family fun weekend by having the rally there









Can t wait

John


----------



## PDX_Doug

That sounds great Jeff!
Can we leave now?!?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hey all!!!









Just a short note to say....

WAY TO GO!!!!!

You all have a really good thing going here.......I'd love to join you y'all if I could (come on lottery....). The place looks absolutely stunning.

***Shameless Plug***

Should you have a little extra time off and feel like some beach fun, we'd love to have you swing by the SE Summer Rally...

TopSail 6 - 2007

There are few spots left for limited days....so, if you're up to it and really really want the secret







recipe for the official adult beverage of the summer SE rally .......









SE Summer Rally - OutBackers link

Next year I bet we see over 100 between the two rally's........


----------



## skippershe

zoomzoom8 said:


> Next year I bet we see over 100 between the two rally's........


Whaddya mean next year??? 
It's going to happen this year! I just know it!


----------



## BlueWedge

161 days and counting...


----------



## ARzark

HELP WANTED

Kids Activity Coordinator

2007 Western Region Rally

CLICK HERE TO APPLY


----------



## Crismon4

Just as a idea for those bringing dogs.....I just made a "placeholder" reservation at the Doggie Dude Ranch (for Disco and Tonka, not us







so the boys can get some exercise/fun while we're sightseeing. I'm sure our Boxers would be fine in the air-conditioned Outback, but this is another alternative. They're 2.5 years and 8 months old so I'm afraid their energy far exceeds mine







I had a hard time finding the information in this thread so thought I'd bring it up again. Thanks to the Outbackers who mentioned it early in the Rally planning process.

http://www.doggyduderanch.com/aboutus.html

Tricia


----------



## ARzark

Crismon4 said:


> Just as a idea for those bringing dogs.....I just made a "placeholder" reservation at the Doggie Dude Ranch (for Disco and Tonka, not us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the boys can get some exercise/fun while we're sightseeing. I'm sure our Boxers would be fine in the air-conditioned Outback, but this is another alternative. They're 2.5 years and 8 months old so I'm afraid their energy far exceeds mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time finding the information in this thread so thought I'd bring it up again. Thanks to the Outbackers who mentioned it early in the Rally planning process.
> 
> http://www.doggyduderanch.com/aboutus.html
> 
> Tricia
> 
> Tricia


We used Doggy Dude Ranch for a day and also used a vet/boarding place in Hurricane, UT (just a few miles away). We are looking at this as capacity could be an issue. We hope to have a number of options available for everyone to consider. As we get more information we will pass it along!
Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Just as a idea for those bringing dogs.....I just made a "placeholder" reservation at the Doggie Dude Ranch (for Disco and Tonka, not us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the boys can get some exercise/fun while we're sightseeing. I'm sure our Boxers would be fine in the air-conditioned Outback, but this is another alternative. They're 2.5 years and 8 months old so I'm afraid their energy far exceeds mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time finding the information in this thread so thought I'd bring it up again. Thanks to the Outbackers who mentioned it early in the Rally planning process.
> 
> http://www.doggyduderanch.com/aboutus.html
> 
> Tricia
> 
> Tricia


We used Doggy Dude Ranch for a day and also used a vet/boarding place in Hurricane, UT (just a few miles away). We are looking at this as capacity could be an issue. We hope to have a number of options available for everyone to consider. As we get more information we will pass it along!
Jeff
[/quote]

Thanks for the info guys...not sure if our Lab will be coming...


----------



## Morgueman

We are definitely bringing our two dogs -- didn't realize they are not allowed in the park, so we are interested in the "doggy daycare" options, also.

Also, we are just starting to plan an itinerary for this trip -- any ideas? We are driving from San Diego and would love to show the kids the Grand Canyon (North/ South?), obviously Bryce and Zion, any other ideas? We will probably allow 10-14 days, including the 4 days at ZRR. 
Laurie


----------



## Crismon4

Yeah, I laid out a possible route for us yesterday and was wondering if others were doing the same. We're looking at going from Camas, WA to Boise to Salt Lake (Pickup Grandma who is flying in) and then down to ZRR. We'll wrap in a couple of days at the Grand Canyon after the rally and then over to see family in Southern California before heading north. It ended up at about 2700 miles and 13 days.

One thought I had was (and this may be a logistical nightmare) to see if any folks were caravaning over to ZRR....









I'm having a ball just with the planninng!


----------



## ARzark

Crismon4 said:


> Yeah, I laid out a possible route for us yesterday and was wondering if others were doing the same. We're looking at going from Camas, WA to Boise to Salt Lake (Pickup Grandma who is flying in) and then down to ZRR. We'll wrap in a couple of days at the Grand Canyon after the rally and then over to see family in Southern California before heading north. It ended up at about 2700 miles and 13 days.
> 
> One thought I had was (and this may be a logistical nightmare) to see if any folks were caravaning over to ZRR....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a ball just with the planninng!


YES!! There is a PNW rolling rally in the works! Dean (jnk36jnk) has been working on an outline and it's just about ready to pass along to everyone. I think there will be discussion on this very topic very soon!!
This is going to be FUN!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

We have decided to leave PDX_Cowboy with family during this trip. It's going to be tough







, but two weeks on the road, with a good bit of time in bear country, just did not sound like it would be in his best interest.

I will start up another thread concerning the PNW Outbackers rolling rally. Several of us have been talking, and it's time to start making reservations. I would also like to suggest we set-up a private chat room one evening (maybe this weekend) where we can all get together and throw ideas around. Anybody up for that? Maybe Friday evening around 8:00PM PST?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

We're talking about possibly leaving







the Boxers with a friend as well.....mostly due to the logistics/extreme heat.

On to the rolling rally discussion. If it's Friday, would 8:30pm be an option?

Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crismon4 said:


> On to the rolling rally discussion. If it's Friday, would 8:30pm be an option?


That would work. Might be a good idea to get the kiddies to bed first.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

Crismon4 said:


> Yeah, I laid out a possible route for us yesterday and was wondering if others were doing the same. We're looking at going from Camas, WA to Boise to Salt Lake (Pickup Grandma who is flying in) and then down to ZRR. We'll wrap in a couple of days at the Grand Canyon after the rally and then over to see family in Southern California before heading north. It ended up at about 2700 miles and 13 days.
> 
> One thought I had was (and this may be a logistical nightmare) to see if any folks were caravaning over to ZRR....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a ball just with the planninng!


Hi Tricia,
I see that you will be leaving Zion on 7/5 and heading for SoCal. We will be leaving the same day, heading the same direction along with dmichaelis and family...maybe a mini convoy for the return trip towards home









Dawn


----------



## Crismon4

Sure...we're looking to loop in a night or two at the Grand Canyon as well. After that it's the quickest/coolest route toward...FRESNO! How does that sound? 'Course, I'll understand if you decide to head for home instead of Fresno


----------



## skippershe

Crismon4 said:


> Sure...we're looking to loop in a night or two at the Grand Canyon as well. After that it's the quickest/coolest route toward...FRESNO! How does that sound? 'Course, I'll understand if you decide to head for home instead of Fresno


My Aunt and Uncle used to live in Fresno, I can remember going to visit them, and that long drive in the car like it was yesterday...As much as I love Fresno, (especially in the summer







) I think we may have to pass on that option









If you were heading straight there, we would get to travel together for 158 miles according to Mapquest, until we took the low road in Barstow.


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> On to the rolling rally discussion. If it's Friday, would 8:30pm be an option?


That would work. Might be a good idea to get the kiddies to bed first.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Day and time works on this end!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> On to the rolling rally discussion. If it's Friday, would 8:30pm be an option?


That would work. Might be a good idea to get the kiddies to bed first.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

How abougt 1am?









That is my favorite time to be here....


----------



## ARzark

WAcamper said:


> Yeah, I laid out a possible route for us yesterday and was wondering if others were doing the same. We're looking at going from Camas, WA to Boise to Salt Lake (Pickup Grandma who is flying in) and then down to ZRR. We'll wrap in a couple of days at the Grand Canyon after the rally and then over to see family in Southern California before heading north. It ended up at about 2700 miles and 13 days.
> 
> One thought I had was (and this may be a logistical nightmare) to see if any folks were caravaning over to ZRR....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a ball just with the planninng!


YES!! There is a PNW rolling rally in the works! Dean (jnk36jnk) has been working on an outline and it's just about ready to pass along to everyone. I think there will be discussion on this very topic very soon!!
This is going to be FUN!!!
[/quote]

I believe Dean (jnk36jnk) has emailed to everyone the rolling rally itinerary! 
Is there anyone of us PNW'ers who didn't get the information? Speak up if so and he can get you a copy via email


----------



## Crismon4

If you could forward Dean's information on the Rolling Rally, we'd be mighty greatful







....we'll be leaving from beautiful Camas, Washington along with "Thunder" as well. He's off enjoying some sun for a month but DH will get him the information.

Thanks All!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Yeah, I laid out a possible route for us yesterday and was wondering if others were doing the same. We're looking at going from Camas, WA to Boise to Salt Lake (Pickup Grandma who is flying in) and then down to ZRR. We'll wrap in a couple of days at the Grand Canyon after the rally and then over to see family in Southern California before heading north. It ended up at about 2700 miles and 13 days.
> 
> One thought I had was (and this may be a logistical nightmare) to see if any folks were caravaning over to ZRR....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a ball just with the planninng!


YES!! There is a PNW rolling rally in the works! Dean (jnk36jnk) has been working on an outline and it's just about ready to pass along to everyone. I think there will be discussion on this very topic very soon!!
This is going to be FUN!!!
[/quote]

I believe Dean (jnk36jnk) has emailed to everyone the rolling rally itinerary! 
Is there anyone of us PNW'ers who didn't get the information? Speak up if so and he can get you a copy via email








[/quote]

I didn't get it...

Red Rover...Red Rover....please send the itinerary right over.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We are not sure what has happened but two days ago I sent individual e-mails to the PNW folks who had indicated an interest in participating in the rolling rally. I could not send an attachment through the forum and so I e-mailed people and asked them to e-mail me back, personally, so that I could send them the attachment that is the itinerary. It seems that not everyone got that e-mail. So, those of you who want to see the itinerary, please e-mail us at [email protected] Thanks so much and sorry for the trouble. Dean


----------



## Crismon4

I've reserved a small camper cabin at ZRR for my Mother who will join us for the rally. Has anyone seen them or know anything about them? I spoke with the folks at ZRR, but was thinking that with the 5 of us in the Outback, it might be nice to have a little breathing room.....if you know what I mean









Thanks!


----------



## skippershe

Crismon4 said:


> I've reserved a small camper cabin at ZRR for my Mother who will join us for the rally. Has anyone seen them or know anything about them? I spoke with the folks at ZRR, but was thinking that with the 5 of us in the Outback, it might be nice to have a little breathing room.....if you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Here is the information listed on ZRR's website that describes the camper cabins:

Will your camper cabins have bathrooms in them? No, the camper cabins are approx. 30'-50' across the street from the comfort station (full bathrooms & laundromat). The cabins have lights, air conditioning, heat and a front porch. NO COOKING OR SMOKING IS ALLOWED IN THE CABINS. 
How many beds are provided in the small & large cabins? The small cabins are 12' X 12' and have 1 room. The room has a bunk bed and a queen bed (sleeps 4). Mattresses are provided. You will need your own bedding. The large cabins are 12' X 18'. They are 2 rooms. The back bedroom has 2 bunkbeds and the front room has a queen bed (sleeps 6). Mattresses are provided. You will need your own bedding. 
How many people will you allow in one cabin? 4 in the small cabin and 6 in the large cabin. 
What is a camper kitchen? A gazebo style community kitchen with cooking grills, tables, and sinks for washing dishes.

Maybe Jeff saw these while he was there...
Dawm


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

OK, the Howland's are seriously considering making the rally (taking the quads was a HUGE selling point). How do you all feel about having a Winnebago family crash the Outback Rally??? Steve tells me he can put our Outback sticker on Plexiglas so that we can mount the logo and still sort of fit in.









What do you think?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker. I don't think you have to ask. I think I can speak for the PNW group when I say we would all be more than happy to welcome you and your family. Jodi and Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker. I don't think you have to ask. I think I can speak for the PNW group when I say we would all be more than happy to welcome you and your family. Jodi and Dean


X2..

You guys are ALWAYS welcome! Care to make it to the PNW Spring Rally too? l


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker. I don't think you have to ask. I think I can speak for the PNW group when I say we would all be more than happy to welcome you and your family. Jodi and Dean


X2..

You guys are ALWAYS welcome! Care to make it to the PNW Spring Rally too? l
[/quote]

We are seriously considering the spring rally as well. I'm almost positive we'll be able to make both rallies!!!!! Scott is excited and Sean is warming up to the idea of the Utah trip. I'll have him ready to go in no time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker. I don't think you have to ask. I think I can speak for the PNW group when I say we would all be more than happy to welcome you and your family. Jodi and Dean


X2..

You guys are ALWAYS welcome! Care to make it to the PNW Spring Rally too? l
[/quote]

We are seriously considering the spring rally as well. I'm almost positive we'll be able to make both rallies!!!!! Scott is excited and Sean is warming up to the idea of the Utah trip. I'll have him ready to go in no time.
[/quote]

Awesome...now we need BBB to join us and we'll have a great crew.


----------



## ARzark

YEA







I finally get to meet the Y-Guy family!
I think you will be amazed at the opportunity to use the quads in Utah!

Glad you can make it!



Oregon_Camper said:


> Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker. I don't think you have to ask. I think I can speak for the PNW group when I say we would all be more than happy to welcome you and your family. Jodi and Dean


X2..

You guys are ALWAYS welcome! Care to make it to the PNW Spring Rally too? l
[/quote]

We are seriously considering the spring rally as well. I'm almost positive we'll be able to make both rallies!!!!! Scott is excited and Sean is warming up to the idea of the Utah trip. I'll have him ready to go in no time.
[/quote]

Awesome...now we need BBB to join us and we'll have a great crew.
[/quote]

Snsgraham too! I just bet Scott is itching to load up the Fox and join in on the fun!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Snsgraham too! I just bet Scott is itching to load up the Fox and join in on the fun!


You're right. I thought we'd be able to talk them into it at the Spring Rally.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Well, the little one is now excited about going to Utah (had to show him pictures of where we would be riding). Just need to look at logistics and make sure Steve can take the time off during those weeks and I "think" we're in. We'll call ZZR in the next few days and make it official!


----------



## ARzark

Y Guy said:


> Well, the little one is now excited about going to Utah (had to show him pictures of where we would be riding). Just need to look at logistics and make sure Steve can take the time off during those weeks and I "think" we're in. We'll call ZZR in the next few days and make it official!


Sounds great! PM me when you are officially in and we'll gladly add you to the list!
Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oh man! This rally is just getting better and better!
Welcome aboard Y-Clan!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

Great news Y Guy's Wife!
We'll be bringing our quad to the rally too! 
Looking forward to meeting you...Keep us posted,
Dawn


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

skippershe said:


> Great news Y Guy's Wife!
> We'll be bringing our quad to the rally too!
> Looking forward to meeting you...Keep us posted,
> Dawn


Looking forward to meeting you as well. Can't wait to do a little riding in Utah!!!!


----------



## snsgraham

" Can't wait to do a little riding in Utah!!!! "

Uh, it near impossible to do a "LITTLE" riding in Utah. Pack a lunch, make sure the gas tank is full and notify fellow campers etc, etc....









I put 520 miles on my quad in one week down there!

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

Ok gang we are officially in, well I sent the reservation in and I'm awaiting a call to confirm everything. We're in 7/1-5. Good to see some others wanting to ATV.

Joining in with the crew rolling by sounds like fun too.


----------



## skippershe

Welcome Y-Guy and Family to the Rally! 









See you in Utah!








Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's fantastic Steve!
It's going to be great to see you guys again!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Now if we could get BBB!...)


----------



## ARzark

Welcome Y-Guy and Ok2az








We're glad you can make the rally!

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 3/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
Jimbo99 ............. 6/28 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ..... IL
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
Morgueman ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Ok2az ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ....... AZ 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Y-Guy ............... 7/01 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
_Topsail Rally Honorary Site......... Come join us!_

*37 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
ED_RN
Louvel1
Toolman


----------



## skippershe

Yippee!!!








Welcome to the Rally Ok2az! 









37 and counting!! (wow, and the good stuff hasn't even been announced yet







)

See you in Utah








Dawn


----------



## ARzark

skippershe said:


> 37 and counting!! (wow, and the good stuff hasn't even been announced yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes, who is that "Dave" guy that's going to be there anyway


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Ok gang we are officially in, well I sent the reservation in and I'm awaiting a call to confirm everything. We're in 7/1-5. Good to see some others wanting to ATV.
> 
> Joining in with the crew rolling by sounds like fun too.


YEA!!

Can't wait to draft Y-Guy's Motorhome and watch my MPG shoot up to 15 or so....


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can't wait to draft Y-Guy's Motorhome and watch my MPG shoot up to 15 or so....


I'll remember that when I flush


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> Can't wait to draft Y-Guy's Motorhome and watch my MPG shoot up to 15 or so....


I'll remember that when I flush








[/quote]

Wow - Y-Guy sure knows how to kill a thread.







No posts in three days.

Lets get back to our regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## ARzark

Y Guy said:


> Wow - Y-Guy sure knows how to kill a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No posts in three days.
> 
> Lets get back to our regularly scheduled thread.


Oh man, way to go Y-Guy









Looks like you'll have to buy the first round to redeem yourself!


----------



## Y-Guy

You betcha, I always camp with a case of Mike's Hard Lemonade! Friday night at the Mountain Home Resort it is... but Jim still better watch out when I flush lol.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Can't wait to draft Y-Guy's Motorhome and watch my MPG shoot up to 15 or so....


I'll remember that when I flush








[/quote]

Wow - Y-Guy sure knows how to kill a thread.







No posts in three days.

Lets get back to our regularly scheduled thread.








[/quote]

Think we all jumped over the the "Rolling Rally" thread for a bit.


----------



## Y-Guy

If anyone is taking ATVs like we are for their kids I want to give a heads up. I found out last night that kids under the age of 16 must pass a test BEFORE riding in Utah. If they have gone through the ATV Safety Course they only need to take a Utah written test. If anyone else is in the same boat let me know and I'll pass along the website about this.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y Guy said:


> Can't wait to draft Y-Guy's Motorhome and watch my MPG shoot up to 15 or so....


I'll remember that when I flush








[/quote]

Wow - Y-Guy sure knows how to kill a thread.







No posts in three days.

Lets get back to our regularly scheduled thread.









[/quote]








Sandi,

It's great to see you and Steve communicating again!
It's like deja vu all over again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> You betcha, I always camp with a case of Mike's Hard Lemonade! Friday night at the Mountain Home Resort it is... but Jim still better watch out when I flush lol.


If I get to drink your Mikes on Friday night...then flush away! (Shhhh....I'll just tell WAcamper to follow you on Saturday)


----------



## skippershe

Only 136 days left to go!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Only 136 days left to go!


It is getting cloooooooosssssssssssseeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ARzark

WELCOME Mazzrim2! Glad to have you aboard









Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 3/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
Jimbo99 ............. 6/28 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ..... IL
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mazzrim2 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CA
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
Morgueman ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Ok2az ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ....... AZ 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Y-Guy ............... 7/01 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
_Topsail Rally Honorary Site......... Come join us!_

*38 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
Louvel1
Toolman


----------



## skippershe

Welcome Mazzrim2!! 









That's great news! See you in Utah


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Alright...another lucky camping joining a GRRRREAT Rally.


----------



## ARzark

GRRRRREAT rally indeed!

I know we have been hinting about rally secrets for some time now and many of you are probably wondering what the big deal is. Unfortunately I can't divulge the specifics _*just yet* _ but I can tell you that despite the silence there is some very intense "Behind the scenes" logistical planning taking place. And it's almost completed.

If you are on the fence about attending this rally, please take my word for it that you will want to make and/or change your plans to attend this rally. We are going to blow you away! To quote a piece of literature that has just been sent out to a few parts of the world...

_"This is surely the Outbackers.com summer event that will be talked about for years to come and an event you will want to be associated with!" _

The secrets will be revealed in less than 30 days!! 
See you all at Zion!


----------



## Crismon4

Ahh man! You're killin' us! I feel our kids on Christmas eve......except we have to wait for 30 days?

Come on.....just give us a couple of hints


----------



## Tracey

Crismon4 said:


> Ahh man! You're killin' us! I feel our kids on Christmas eve......except we have to wait for 30 days?
> 
> Come on.....just give us a couple of hints


You would think that Jeff would tell me, his beloved DW, but no!! He wants me to be surprised too.
Actually I do know a little bit but I have been sworn to secrecy








I keep overhearing about some Dave guy though. Who is this Dave anyway? Is he famous or something? 
Do I need to be worried, all these hush conversations about Dave?


----------



## BlueWedge

WAcamper said:


> GRRRRREAT rally indeed!
> 
> I know we have been hinting about rally secrets for some time now and many of you are probably wondering what the big deal is. Unfortunately I can't divulge the specifics _*just yet* _ but I can tell you that despite the silence there is some very intense "Behind the scenes" logistical planning taking place. And it's almost completed.
> 
> If you are on the fence about attending this rally, please take my word for it that you will want to make and/or change your plans to attend this rally. We are going to blow you away! To quote a piece of literature that has just been sent out to a few parts of the world...
> 
> _"This is surely the Outbackers.com summer event that will be talked about for years to come and an event you will want to be associated with!" _
> 
> The secrets will be revealed in less than 30 days!!
> See you all at Zion!


I know what it is. They are going to reveal who the real Gilligan is. Think they are flying him in from the factory.


----------



## ARzark

BlueWedge said:


> GRRRRREAT rally indeed!
> 
> I know we have been hinting about rally secrets for some time now and many of you are probably wondering what the big deal is. Unfortunately I can't divulge the specifics _*just yet* _ but I can tell you that despite the silence there is some very intense "Behind the scenes" logistical planning taking place. And it's almost completed.
> 
> If you are on the fence about attending this rally, please take my word for it that you will want to make and/or change your plans to attend this rally. We are going to blow you away! To quote a piece of literature that has just been sent out to a few parts of the world...
> 
> _"This is surely the Outbackers.com summer event that will be talked about for years to come and an event you will want to be associated with!" _
> 
> The secrets will be revealed in less than 30 days!!
> See you all at Zion!


I know what it is. They are going to reveal who the real Gilligan is. Think they are flying him in from the factory.
[/quote]

I didn't see Gilligan on the guest list... Or did I??









And Tracey, that's enough dear. You'll have to wait for the secrets like everyone else!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

It sure has been fun working with Jeff on all these secrets. Wait until you find out...























...I really have no clue...just pulling your leg.


----------



## BlueWedge

I think I know one of the things. Hidden in previous posts... Internut is amazing. I can't tell though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> I think I know one of the things. Hidden in previous posts... Internut is amazing. I can't tell though.


SHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PDX_Doug

All I know is, Jeff, for all the buildup.... This had better be good!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Better be worth my drive























John


----------



## ARzark

tdvffjohn said:


> Better be worth my drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Uh oh, I had better start thinking of something pretty quick...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Better be worth my drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Uh oh, I had better start thinking of something pretty quick...








[/quote]

Doug already took t-shirts, so if you get some hats made up that should just about cover it....


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Better be worth my drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Uh oh, I had better start thinking of something pretty quick...








[/quote]

Doug already took t-shirts, so if you get some hats made up that should just about cover it....








[/quote]

OK Jeff, put me down for some party favors and a pinata...Geez! I knew you were gonna get caught...


----------



## ARzark

skippershe said:


> Better be worth my drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Uh oh, I had better start thinking of something pretty quick...








[/quote]

Doug already took t-shirts, so if you get some hats made up that should just about cover it....








[/quote]

OK Jeff, put me down for some party favors and a pinata...Geez! I knew you were gonna get caught...
[/quote]

I have you down for the tiki bar too Dawn!


----------



## skippershe

Sooo Jeff,

What are we doing for the rally kick off party? Huh? Huh?


----------



## ARzark

skippershe said:


> Sooo Jeff,
> 
> What are we doing for the rally kick off party? Huh? Huh?


Dawn, that's a good question! Since it is the kick-off party for the "Summer event that will be talked about for years to come" I think we should spare no expense. And what is one of the best things about a party? FOOD!!

So I was thinking... We can microwave some yummy Bagel Bites for the adults. For the kids some great microwaved Easy Mac should go over well!








Oh man, this is going to be one heck of a rally!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

WAcamper said:


> Oh man, this is going to be one heck of a rally!!


And thats why I m coming























John


----------



## jnk36jnk

pizza pockets are good


----------



## skippershe

What about hor's d'oeuvres? I have a few cans of Cheese Whiz I can bring!







Can someone bring some crackers?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Might I suggest Spam and American cheese product on slices of Wonderbread cut into little triangles. I am also surprised no one has suggested the proverbial fluffy green jello/pineapple/cottage cheese salad!!! This will be one great pot luck meet and greet. j


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> Might I suggest Spam and American cheese product on slices of Wonderbread cut into little triangles. I am also surprised no one has suggested the proverbial fluffy green jello/pineapple/cottage cheese salad!!! This will be one great pot luck meet and greet. j


Sounds good!

I can bring a bag or two of chocolate chips we can pass around for dessert! That ought to make the drive worthwhile for John


----------



## tdvffjohn

Chocolate chip cookies and a beer.........I m leaving now


----------



## Y-Guy

tdvffjohn said:


> Chocolate chip cookies and a beer.........I m leaving now


Yes everyone knows you only mix Micro Brew Beer & Chocolate Covered Cherries.


----------



## Wombat Cave

Hey Dog Owners!









I thought I would share a couple of dog cooling devices I have purchased to keep our two







cool at Zion, and other hot places camping.

Here are some nice collars with those Blue Ice type inserts, and you can also use regular ice as long as the dogs are outdoors, since the melting ice will drip out of the collar.

Kool Collars

I also found some neat beds for cooling dogs. They are like little waterbeds.

Chill Beds

I picked up the collars at the Sportsman Show locally, and saw the beds in a dog product catalog I get. You can search the internet on the beds to get a better price (we did).

We will have these with us at the Spring Rally, in case anyone wants to look at them.


----------



## ARzark

Wombat Cave said:


> Hey Dog Owners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share a couple of dog cooling devices I have purchased to keep our two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool at Zion, and other hot places camping.
> 
> Here are some nice collars with those Blue Ice type inserts, and you can also use regular ice as long as the dogs are outdoors, since the melting ice will drip out of the collar.
> 
> Kool Collars
> 
> I also found some neat beds for cooling dogs. They are like little waterbeds.
> 
> Chill Beds
> 
> I picked up the collars at the Sportsman Show locally, and saw the beds in a dog product catalog I get. You can search the internet on the beds to get a better price (we did).
> 
> We will have these with us at the Spring Rally, in case anyone wants to look at them.


Very cool, a great way to pamper our pets









Now for us human kind, the "Chillow" looks kinda interesting...


----------



## BlueWedge

WAcamper said:


> Now for us human kind, the "Chillow" looks kinda interesting...


Good for fevers, sunburns and hot flashes

Wow they even have computer wrist pad coolers.


----------



## Y-Guy

Wombat Cave said:


> Hey Dog Owners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share a couple of dog cooling devices I have purchased to keep our two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool at Zion, and other hot places camping.


I was thinking something more like this...


----------



## PDX_Doug

LOL!
Great picture Steve! Well done!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> was thinking something more like this...


LOL Our dogs wouldn't think that was funny. Our dogs are very offended when we spray them. Probably thinking hey just because you put water on yourself everyday what makes you think we like it.


----------



## skippershe

Funny photo!

I want one of those chill beds for my lounge chair and umbrella...that combo along with an icy cold margarita would be my idea of a perfect set up at ZRR


----------



## Crismon4

Wombat Cave said:


> Hey Dog Owners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share a couple of dog cooling devices I have purchased to keep our two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool at Zion, and other hot places camping.
> 
> Here are some nice collars with those Blue Ice type inserts, and you can also use regular ice as long as the dogs are outdoors, since the melting ice will drip out of the collar.
> 
> Kool Collars
> 
> I also found some neat beds for cooling dogs. They are like little waterbeds.
> 
> Chill Beds
> 
> I picked up the collars at the Sportsman Show locally, and saw the beds in a dog product catalog I get. You can search the internet on the beds to get a better price (we did).
> 
> We will have these with us at the Spring Rally, in case anyone wants to look at them.


Thanks for the tips/links! We're bringing our 2 Boxers and were wondering how we could help keep the boys a bit cooler.....between the doggie waterbed/collar and a quick dip in the river next to ZRR we should be good to go!


----------



## skippershe

Does anyone here get Sunset Magazine? I got my copy yesterday and there is a small article about Kanab, Utah with some beautiful pictures. The layered rock formation called "The Wave" looks amazing!
Kanab is only about 56 miles from ZRR


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Hey Dog Owners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share a couple of dog cooling devices I have purchased to keep our two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool at Zion, and other hot places camping.


I was thinking something more like this...








[/quote]

Psstt....I recommend know body tells Steve they are hot.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Psstt....I recommend know body tells Steve they are hot.


Oh so now your opposed to happy dogs playing in the sprinklers huh?


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> Psstt....I recommend know body tells Steve they are hot.


Oh so now your opposed to happy dogs playing in the sprinklers huh?








[/quote]
OK Steve, if you think I look like a dog when you meet me, will you promise not to spray me with a hose??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Psstt....I recommend know body tells Steve they are hot.


Oh so now your opposed to happy dogs playing in the sprinklers huh?








[/quote]

Wet dog...no problem

Wet DW...BIG  problem


----------



## Y-Guy

skippershe said:


> Psstt....I recommend know body tells Steve they are hot.


Oh so now your opposed to happy dogs playing in the sprinklers huh?








[/quote]
OK Steve, if you think I look like a dog when you meet me, will you promise not to spray me with a hose??
[/quote]
Promise! But unless you have a snout nose, long tail and totally covered in dog fur I wouldn't worry


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> Psstt....I recommend know body tells Steve they are hot.


Oh so now your opposed to happy dogs playing in the sprinklers huh?








[/quote]
OK Steve, if you think I look like a dog when you meet me, will you promise not to spray me with a hose??
[/quote]
Promise! But unless you have a snout nose, long tail and totally covered in dog fur I wouldn't worry








[/quote]
Well, I don't have a snout nose or a long tail


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Well, I don't have a snout nose or a long tail


Are you covered in fur?


----------



## PDX_Doug

skippershe said:


> Does anyone here get Sunset Magazine? I got my copy yesterday and there is a small article about Kanab, Utah with some beautiful pictures. The layered rock formation called "The Wave" looks amazing!
> Kanab is only about 56 miles from ZRR


I just found the article last night. Fantastic!
We are planning a drive down to the North Rim anyway, so this is a side trip we will definitely be making!









Zion one day... Bryce one day... Grand Canyon/Kanab one day...

I think we are going to be busy!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm traveling now...will have to look in my DW Sunset magazine when I get home. Sounds like a nice place to head off to for a day.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I actually tore the page out of the Sunset last night and handed it to Dean who said, "we will catch that on our way to the Grand Canyon", so Doug, we will see you there. Is anyone but me getting exctied about this trip??!! jodi


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> Is anyone but me getting exctied about this trip??!! jodi


Excited? Excited? Nah, not me!


----------



## Insomniak

Ok, I'm an idiot. I've received a few, but I have no idea how to send a PM to WAcamper to say I made reservations at the Zion River campground today.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Insomniak said:


> Ok, I'm an idiot. I've received a few, but I have no idea how to send a PM to WAcamper to say I made reservations at the Zion River campground today.


on the left side of the screen under his name...you will see a button with "PM" on it. Click that and you will go to the PM section...


----------



## skippershe

Whoo Hoo! Welcome Insomniak!! 

It's so great to see another California member joining the rally!!

Looking forward to meeting you and your family in Utah


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Welcome aboard insomniack!*
We will look forward to meeting you.

Lets see, that makes... um...
*39 CONFIRMED ATTENDEES!!!* 
*WHOO HOO!!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Let's make that 40 Outbackers!!

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 3/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Insomniak ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ..... CA
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
Jimbo99 ............. 6/28 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ..... IL
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Mazzrim2 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CA
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
Morgueman ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Ok2az ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ....... AZ 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Y-Guy ............... 7/01 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
Pete & Sandy ..... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA Guests
_Topsail Rally Honorary Site......... Come join us!_

*40 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
Louvel1
Toolman

Do I hear 50?? Come on 50!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

40 confirmed. That is GREAT. I thought 50 would be a good number to shoot for. This early in the year (many people have not even de-winterized), I think we could end up closer to 60 by July.

We are looking forward to this trip. We are spending three nights in Moab on the way home. I am surprised I am the only Colorado Outbacker going.

Randy


----------



## skippershe

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I am surprised I am the only Colorado Outbacker going.
> 
> Randy


Good thing you still have 3 months to recruit!


----------



## ARzark

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> 40 confirmed. That is GREAT. I thought 50 would be a good number to shoot for. This early in the year (many people have not even de-winterized), I think we could end up closer to 60 by July.
> 
> We are looking forward to this trip. We are spending three nights in Moab on the way home. I am surprised I am the only Colorado Outbacker going.
> 
> Randy


Randy, is that a challenge you are throwing out there? 60 Outbackers??
Sounds like a great challenge to me!

I second Randy's challenge. 60 Outbackers!! LET'S DO IT


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Do I hear 75?


----------



## Y-Guy

Do they have that many spaces left at Zion?


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> Do they have that many spaces left at Zion?


Plenty of room left for everyone!


----------



## louvel1

Hello Gang, I am sure this has been covered already but 45 pages to read is tougher then just re-asking the question. How hot do we think it is going to get out there during the rally.


----------



## Y-Guy

From all I have read I'm guessing temps will be right about 100 degrees. From where I live that's about average.


----------



## skippershe

louvel1 said:


> Hello Gang, I am sure this has been covered already but 45 pages to read is tougher then just re-asking the question. How hot do we think it is going to get out there during the rally.


Here is a link to Zion River Resort's Weather Averages









I hope you're planning to become CA rally attendee #14









Sure it's going to be warm, but how can you pass up the opportunity to be a part of this soon to be legendary Outbacker's rally?
Just imagine 40-50 Outbacks lined up one after the other...How amazing is that going to be?








We will be camped along the Virgin River, ZRR has a pool and an air conditioned clubhouse, our Outbacks have air conditioners and so do our TV's.

If this hasn't convinced you, just wait for the big announcement


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doug....I think we are going to need some type of weighted ave (miles driven x people per state)....

Otherwise it appears Cal is going to win...


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug....I think we are going to need some type of weighted ave (miles driven x people per state)....
> 
> Otherwise it appears Cal is going to win...


It's ok Jim, I'll buy you a hat


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug....I think we are going to need some type of weighted ave (miles driven x people per state)....
> 
> Otherwise it appears Cal is going to win...


Every one knows that the Oregon Territory, as originally formed, included all of what is know Washington Idaho and parts of both Wyoming and Montana. Carrying that thought to it's logical conclusion, everyone attending from any of those states should be counted as being from Oregon.






















Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

I've heard of fuzzy math, but now we have Outbackers Math and Outbackers Geography?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug....I think we are going to need some type of weighted ave (miles driven x people per state)....
> 
> Otherwise it appears Cal is going to win...


Tempting as that may be, Jim. We really can't be changing the rules just because the other guys are going to win.

As an alternative, I might suggest we get off our rear ends and get a whole bunch more Oregon Outbackers signed up! If we could get everybody going to Deschutes on board for Zion, we would clean up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## louvel1

Ok, it is official I am attending the rally. I just made my reservations. Skippershe, I read somewhere that the Californians are meeting up somewhere and driving in together, is this still happening?


----------



## Jacko

Hello,
Add another 2 to the list. We have our reservation. We are comming from Florida...


----------



## tdvffjohn

That is cool









Looks like I won t get the long distance award









John


----------



## ARzark

A big warm Zion welcome to Louvel1 and Jacko! Glad you can join the fun!

Ladies and gents, that makes 42!

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 3/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Insomniak ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ..... CA
Jacko ................ 6/28 to 7/5 ....... 2/0 ..... FL
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
Jimbo99 ............. 6/28 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ..... IL
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Louvel1 ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Mazzrim2 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CA
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
Morgueman ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Ok2az ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ....... AZ 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Y-Guy ............... 7/01 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
Pete & Sandy ..... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA Guests
_Topsail Rally Honorary Site......... Come join us!_

*42 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
Toolman


----------



## skippershe

louvel1 said:


> Ok, it is official I am attending the rally. I just made my reservations. Skippershe, I read somewhere that the Californians are meeting up somewhere and driving in together, is this still happening?










Welcome to the Rally louvel1 and Jacko! 









Hi Louvel1

Yes, So far the plan is to meet at the CA/NV border in Primm at Buffalo Bill's Casino. We are thinking about leaving on Friday, June 29th and camping in their parking lot for the night. It's free and a convenient place for us to all hook up together.

I guess we'll iron out the details as it gets closer and more are interested, but that's the plan for now!


----------



## campmg

I haven't been too active around here lately but still checking in here and there while paying extra attention to this rally thread.

After catching up on around 5 pages of posts it doesn't look like I've missed much.


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> I haven't been too active around here lately but still checking in here and there while paying extra attention to this rally thread.
> 
> After catching up on around 5 pages of posts it doesn't look like I've missed much.


Yeah... So where ya been, Mitch?
Hangin' out on The Dark Side, maybe?

Don't make me come over there!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> I haven't been too active around here lately but still checking in here and there while paying extra attention to this rally thread.
> 
> After catching up on around 5 pages of posts it doesn't look like I've missed much.


Yeah... So where ya been, Mitch?
Hangin' out on The Dark Side, maybe?

Don't make me come over there!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yea...what he said.


----------



## louvel1

Thanks for the Welcome, DW and I are very excited. We have some friends in Utah so we can kill two birds.



WAcamper said:


> A big warm Zion welcome to Louvel1 and Jacko! Glad you can join the fun!
> 
> Ladies and gents, that makes 42!
> 
> Confirmed Outbackers
> 
> Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State
> 
> Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
> Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
> BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... WA
> Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
> BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
> Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
> Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
> Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 3/2 ...... WA
> Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
> Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
> Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
> Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
> Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
> Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
> Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
> Insomniak ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ..... CA
> Jacko ................ 6/28 to 7/5 ....... 2/0 ..... FL
> Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
> Jimbo99 ............. 6/28 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ..... IL
> jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
> Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
> KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
> Louvel1 ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
> Mazzrim2 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CA
> Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
> Morgueman ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... CA
> mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV
> Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
> Ok2az ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ....... AZ
> Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
> PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
> Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
> Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
> Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA
> Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
> Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
> WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
> Y-Guy ............... 7/01 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ...... WA
> Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
> Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
> Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
> Pete & Sandy ..... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA Guests
> _Topsail Rally Honorary Site......... Come join us!_
> 
> *42 CONFIRMED*
> 
> Most likely to attend
> 
> Aceguy
> Cts Alberta
> Toolman


----------



## skippershe

Isn't it cool that you have to scroll down the list to see all of our attendees???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Isn't it cool that you have to scroll down the list to see all of our attendees???


Right! The fact is won't fit on one screen is great....
















We need to hit 50!!


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Isn't it cool that you have to scroll down the list to see all of our attendees???


Right! The fact is won't fit on one screen is great....
















We need to hit 50!!
[/quote]
OK! We need to start with #43

Any takers???


----------



## ARzark

Member # 43 is now taken!
Welcome STBNCBN!! Glad to have you aboard









Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 3/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Insomniak ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ..... CA
Jacko ................ 6/28 to 7/5 ....... 2/0 ..... FL
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
Jimbo99 ............. 6/28 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ..... IL
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
Jskeele .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Louvel1 ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Mazzrim2 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CA
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
Morgueman ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Ok2az ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ....... AZ 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA
Stbncbn ............ 6/30 to 7/3 ...... 1/0 ....... CA 
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Y-Guy ............... 7/01 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
Pete & Sandy ..... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA Guests
_Topsail Rally Honorary Site......... Come join us!_

*43 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
Toolman


----------



## skippershe

the Rally STBNCBN! 

We've got ourselves quite a CA convoy in the making! 






































Who's gonna be #44??


----------



## Yianni

Dawn,
Did you notice his home state?
Go California!


----------



## skippershe

Yianni said:


> Dawn,
> Did you notice his home state?
> Go California!


I sure did!!








14 Official California members now in attendance!!!


----------



## STBNCBN

I recently invited 2 more OBers to the site, donâ€™t know if they have entered yet. One of them was the one who introduced me to the OB line. I will be camping with him in June at Pismo beach. I will be sure to force at gunpoint let him know about the rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

STBNCBN said:


> I recently invited 2 more OBers to the site, donâ€™t know if they have entered yet. One of them was the one who introduced me to the OB line. I will be camping with him in June at Pismo beach. I will be sure to force at gunpoint let him know about the rally.


LOL....


----------



## STBNCBN

It will be easy to recognize me at the rallyâ€¦ I will be the one with the hostages! They will be forced to roast marshmallows and sing Kum Ba Yah while tied to a tree 'er rock.







There are no trees at Zion.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

STBNCBN said:


> It will be easy to recognize me at the rallyâ€¦ I will be the one with the hostages! They will be forced to roast marshmallows and sing Kum Ba Yah while tied to a tree 'er rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no trees at Zion.


No prob...well just pull a few recievers out of hitches and tie 4-5 to them. That would keep anyone from moving.


----------



## STBNCBN

Sounds good. Let me know what site you are in so I can drag them over.


----------



## mrw3gr

"oh contrare"....there are some trees at Zion....but would be more fun to put them in the creek....


----------



## KoolCollar4Dogs

Wombat Cave said:


> Hey Dog Owners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share a couple of dog cooling devices I have purchased to keep our two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool at Zion, and other hot places camping.
> 
> Here are some nice collars with those Blue Ice type inserts, and you can also use regular ice as long as the dogs are outdoors, since the melting ice will drip out of the collar.
> 
> Kool Collars
> 
> I also found some neat beds for cooling dogs. They are like little waterbeds.
> 
> Chill Beds
> 
> I picked up the collars at the Sportsman Show locally, and saw the beds in a dog product catalog I get. You can search the internet on the beds to get a better price (we did).
> 
> We will have these with us at the Spring Rally, in case anyone wants to look at them.


Thank you for referring to our product.









Thanks again and safe travels,

Chad

Edited by Admin 03-13-07 11:16AM


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mrw3gr said:


> "oh contrare"....there are some trees at Zion....but would be more fun to put them in the creek....


With temps over 100 degrees....please put ME in the creek.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> With temps over 100 degrees....please put ME in the creek.


Yep you west-siders might just melt.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> With temps over 100 degrees....please put ME in the creek.


That's one of the main reason's they invented beer.

















Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> That's one of the main reason's they invented beer.


Or a Frozen Mikes Hard Lemonade!


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> That's one of the main reason's they invented beer.


Or a Frozen Mikes Hard Lemonade!
[/quote]
I'll take the creek, a lounge chair, an EZ-Up and an icy cold margarita!
Throw in a little Buffet music and I'm done


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I'll take the creek, a lounge chair, an EZ-Up and an icy cold margarita!
> Throw in a little Buffet  music and I'm done


You going to stand in the cheap food line for music?


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'll take the creek, a lounge chair, an EZ-Up and an icy cold margarita!
> Throw in a little Buffet  music and I'm done


You going to stand in the cheap food line for music?















[/quote]
sorry i left out a t...







It's been awhile!

and then when I get out of the creek/river...there's always the tiki bar


----------



## PDX_Doug

skippershe said:


> That's one of the main reason's they invented beer.


Or a Frozen Mikes Hard Lemonade!
[/quote]
I'll take the creek, a lounge chair, an EZ-Up and an icy cold margarita!
Throw in a little Buffet music and I'm done








[/quote]
A little Buffett music?...

A LITTLE Buffett music?!

OK Dawn, being a rally virgin, I cut you some slack this time... But we throw in A LOT of Buffett music!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I'll take the creek, a lounge chair, an EZ-Up and an icy cold margarita!
> Throw in a little Buffet  music and I'm done


You going to stand in the cheap food line for music?















[/quote]
sorry i left out a t...







It's been awhile!

and then when I get out of the creek/river...there's always the tiki bar








[/quote]

...just wait until Pete (NDJollyMon) reads this....Yikes!! You're gonna get it for sure.


----------



## ARzark

Buffet...Buffett... ??

Call me crazy, but I have a hunch we can pull off BOTH at Zion


----------



## Y-Guy




----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'll take the creek, a lounge chair, an EZ-Up and an icy cold margarita!
> Throw in a little Buffet  music and I'm done


You going to stand in the cheap food line for music?















[/quote]
sorry i left out a t...







It's been awhile!

and then when I get out of the creek/river...there's always the tiki bar








[/quote]

...just wait until Pete (NDJollyMon) reads this....Yikes!! You're gonna get it for sure.








[/quote]
Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett
Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett
Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett
Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett
Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett
Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett
Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett Buffett

OK, that's about 100 of them, I will never misspell Buffett again...have I redeemed myself yet?


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's OK Dawn... It's an age thing...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> That's OK Dawn... It's an age thing...


Is that directed at me?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> That's OK Dawn... It's an age thing...


Is that directed at me?








[/quote]
No...
In honor of Dawns birthday today.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> That's OK Dawn... It's an age thing...


Is that directed at me?








[/quote]
No...
In honor of Dawns birthday today.
[/quote]

Whew....guess I'll call my buddy in Hong Kong and ask him not to post more here then.


----------



## Crismon4

Not to take us off the age thread since I just celebrated/mourned my birthday last week.....but I will









We're thinking of taking our Telescope with us to Zion, figuring the star gazing should be pretty spectacular. But my astronomy knowledge is pretty much limited to pointing out the Moon and the Big Dipper to the kids! Are there any amateur astronomers coming to the Zion Rally?

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> Not to take us off the age thread since I just celebrated/mourned my birthday last week.....but I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're thinking of taking our Telescope with us to Zion, figuring the star gazing should be pretty spectacular. But my astronomy knowledge is pretty much limited to pointing out the Moon and the Big Dipper to the kids! Are there any amateur astronomers coming to the Zion Rally?
> 
> Thanks!


Would you be will to focus in on something and allow my 8 year old son to take a look? He want to be either an astronaut or a paleontologist....told him why not do both and find dinosaur bones in space....


----------



## PDX_Doug

We will be taking ours along too.

I'll try and pre-plan a few 'targets' before we go. The skies should be spectacular!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Great idea guys. You will be amazed at the night sky. I remember the whole family out at night (no telescopes though) standing in awe, saying "Wow!!!"


----------



## PDX_Doug

In that setting, even a good set of binoculars can be awe inspiring. Sometimes that wider field of view of the Milky Way can have more wow factor than zooming in on a particular target.

I'm hoping for a good shot at Saturn though. The rings are tipped just about perfect for us these days, er, nights!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

WELCOME TAZMAN!! 
All the way from beautiful British Columbia.

(Wait until you see Sid's fireplace mod







)

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

4H1DinaOB ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR (Formerly jskeele)
Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 3/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Insomniak ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ..... CA
Jacko ................ 6/28 to 7/5 ....... 2/0 ..... FL
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
Jimbo99 ............. 6/28 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ..... IL
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Louvel1 ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Mazzrim2 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CA
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
Morgueman ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Ok2az ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ....... AZ 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Reggie44 ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... *BC**
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA
Stbncbn ............ 6/30 to 7/3 ...... 1/0 ....... CA
Tazman ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... *BC* *
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Y-Guy ............... 7/01 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
Pete & Sandy ..... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA Guests
_Topsail Rally Honorary Site......... Come join us!_

*44 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
Toolman


----------



## skippershe

to the rally Tazman! 

With 44 now confirmed, I know we can hit 50!


----------



## skippershe

Just looked at my Rally counter...

100 days and ticking! 

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Man, it's coming fast!

This is going to be soooo cool. Imagine 44+ Outbacks in one place, at one time! That will be a sight to behold!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Oregon_Camper said:


> I haven't been too active around here lately but still checking in here and there while paying extra attention to this rally thread.
> 
> After catching up on around 5 pages of posts it doesn't look like I've missed much.


Yeah... So where ya been, Mitch?
Hangin' out on The Dark Side, maybe?

Don't make me come over there!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yea...what he said.








[/quote]

You guys from Oregon are killing me. No. I'm not on the dark side. It's even taking me two weeks just to get back and check this thread. I've been very busy with work and kids but looking forward to getting out camping again. As of this last weekend, the Outback is washed, waxed, sanitized, and ready to go. I'll try to keep checking back and posting more often now.

All the best,
Mitch


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

skippershe said:


> With 44 now confirmed, I know we can hit 50!


Since we are not even out of March yet, 50 is no longer the goal. We'll make that easily. I think we can hit 70. We are three months out. That is 9 per month until July to hit 70. I still cannot believe we are the only Colorado Outbackers going. Does the big RV resort even have 27 more sites available?

Randy


----------



## BlueWedge

Not sure if anyone posted this but it looks like the Zion River Resort updated their website. New photos etc

Zion River Resort


----------



## skippershe

BlueWedge said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this but it looks like the Zion River Resort updated their website. New photos etc
> 
> Zion River Resort


Thanks BlueWedge!









Now how did I miss that one?









Big improvement on their website, easier to read and lots of nice photos


----------



## tdvffjohn

Wherever the first photo was taken showing the campground from a sorta aerial view is where we need to take one from when we get 44 Outbacks invading.

Looking forward to the pool







with a cold one

John


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> Wherever the first photo was taken showing the campground from a sorta aerial view is where we need to take one from when we get 44 Outbacks invading.
> 
> Looking forward to the pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a cold one
> 
> John


We have been talking about getting an aerial 'Group shot' of the rally. It may be a bit too spendy, but would be a great shot!









Happy Trails.
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Great photos, now I am really getting excited!! jodi


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> Wherever the first photo was taken showing the campground from a sorta aerial view is where we need to take one from when we get 44 Outbacks invading.
> 
> Looking forward to the pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a cold one
> 
> John


We have been talking about getting an aerial 'Group shot' of the rally. It may be a bit too spendy, but would be a great shot!









Happy Trails.
Doug
[/quote]
Does anyone have a really sturdy flagpole?


----------



## BlueWedge

PDX_Doug said:


> We have been talking about getting an aerial 'Group shot' of the rally. It may be a bit too spendy, but would be a great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails.
> Doug


I wonder if we could rent an aerial lift for a day ? Cheaper than a chopper. Or you could climb one of those trees.


----------



## tdvffjohn

It looks like a good size hill across the road. Someone climbed it for there pic so hopefully its doable for us to also climb.

John


----------



## skippershe

Just wanted to point out that we're now finally down to double digits
















96 DAYS TO GO! 








Anyone getting excited??


----------



## skippershe

Make that 86 DAYS TO GO! 

Can I please hear back from any So Calif attendees who might be interested in meeting up on June 30th (Saturday morning) at the CA/NV border to continue on to Zion together? Once I get an idea of how many, then we can figure out logistics.

Another option would be to boondock at Buffalo Bill's or Whiskey Pete's on Friday night.

Please send me a PM with your preference or your thoughts...Thanks!


----------



## dmichaelis

skippershe said:


> Make that 86 DAYS TO GO!
> 
> Can I please hear back from any So Calif attendees who might be interested in meeting up on June 30th (Saturday morning) at the CA/NV border to continue on to Zion together? Once I get an idea of how many, then we can figure out logistics.
> 
> Another option would be to boondock at Buffalo Bill's or Whiskey Pete's on Friday night.
> 
> Please send me a PM with your preference or your thoughts...Thanks!


Hey Dawn,

I'll meet up with you at the border or maybe we can caravan together. Why don't we discuss that this weekend while we are camping in Julian.

David


----------



## Y-Guy

Have any more of the itinerary details been nailed down? Are there any certain days folks are looking to travel to other locations?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi Y-Guy. I do not think anyone has given thought to any kind of organized intinerary. I know Dean and I are planning on spending one day going to the Grand Canyon. Other than that we really don't have any specific plans. Dean and Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks!

Well we finished the plans for the post rally events, going to Coral Pink Dunes, Bryce Canyon then up on the Paiute Trail. Reservations made, now need to plan the trip home.


----------



## ARzark




----------



## PDX_Doug

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Just teasing us Jeff?


----------



## BlueWedge

Is that Arkansas ?









Are we there yet !


----------



## Crismon4

------- oh yeah, and another thing-----------

77 days and counting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimBo99

I just cancelled our res. at Zion ( a river site!). We are headed to Montana. See my note under General Discussion. Have a great time!!
Jim


----------



## ARzark

_IS IT TRUE???_

Could it be that we could actually announce the rally specifics now??
Will we finally find out who the generous rally sponsors are??
Do we finally find out who "Dave" is and why he's so famous??
And what about all this hinting of food??

I had better head over to the rally information thread HERE to find out a little more!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Way to go Jeff! Now I am getting excited. Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

I would personally like to thank all the participating sponsors for this event. A rally of this magnitude is neither easy or inexpensive. That the twelve participating dealers from around the west, as well as the good folks at Equal-i-zer and RV Awning Mat Company, have stepped up to the plate and generously demonstrated their support for our community, is a testament to the sterling reputation Outbackers.com enjoys in the RV world.

That Equal-i-zer has chosen this event as the stage for the first public introduction of a new product line, is an honor indeed. Please don't ask me for more details on this. As of now, you know as much as I do in regards to what they have in store for us. I can tell you, that they are excited at the prospect of using our rally as a launching platform for this new line, and are eager to receive first hand feedback from our knowledgeable and seasoned members!

RV Awning Mat has also stepped up to the plate with a very generous cash contribution in addition to providing product to be given away at the rally. Their support is truly appreciated.

The participation of the Outback dealers, some of whom are based 1,000 miles or more away from the location of this rally, is extraordinary. There are a lot of options these days when it comes to fulfilling our recreational needs, and we should keep in mind that it is the local dealers that are and have been our first introduction to this great line of coaches. Without them, most of us would never have had the opportunity to set foot in an Outback, and see what a great choice it is! By their participation in this rally, they have reaffirmed their commitment to their customers, and to the Outbackers community as a whole. I know I will remember this gesture, and keep my local dealer at the top of my list for my future needs. I hope you will to!

See you all in Zion! I can taste those ribs already!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Edited: 04-22-07 @ 8:28AM


----------



## ARzark

Welcome SoCalOutbacker








Glad to have you join the fun!

Confirmed Outbackers

Name/ Arrival and Departure/ Adults and Children/ State

4H1DinaOB ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR (Formerly jskeele)
Alebar17 ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA
Aplvlykat ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
BlueWedge ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... WA
Bob2ride ............ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
BritGirl ................ 6/30 to 7/7 .......2/0 ...... OR
Campmg ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... AZ
Castle Rock OB ....7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CO
Crismon4 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 3/2 ...... WA
Dmichaelis ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
Doxie-Doglover .. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/- ....... WA
Drobe5150 ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Foxfam OB ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... OR
Gemsters ........... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... IL
Herkdoctor ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... TX
Husker92 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ..... CA
Insomniak ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ..... CA
Jacko ................ 6/28 to 7/5 ....... 2/0 ..... FL
Jewel ................. 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ..... *BC**
jnk36jnk .............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 3/0 ...... OR
KenKat .............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... Full Timers
Louvel1 ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Mazzrim2 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/3 ...... CA
Mbakers ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ..... 2/3 ...... CA
Morgueman ........ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... CA
mrw3gr .............. 7/01 to 7/6 ...... 2/3 ...... NV 
Nails2001 ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... ID
Ok2az ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ....... AZ 
Oregon Camper . 7/01 to 7/5 ..... 2/2 ...... OR
PDX_Doug ......... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... OR
Skippershe ........ 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ....... CA
SoCalOutback .... 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/4 ....... CA
Stacey R ........... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... CA
Stbncbn ............ 6/30 to 7/3 ...... 1/0 ....... CA
Tazman ............ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ....... *BC* *
Tdvffjohn ............7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NJ
Thunder ............. 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... WA
WAcamper ......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... WA
Y-Guy ............... 7/01 to 7/5 ....... 2/2 ...... WA
Yianni ................ 7/01 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... CA
Ron&Barb .......... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/0 ...... AR Guests
Danny&Barb ...... 7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2 ...... NV Guests
Pete & Sandy ..... 6/30 to 7/5 ...... 2/1 ...... CA Guests
_Topsail Rally Honorary Site......... Come join us!_

*43 CONFIRMED*

Most likely to attend

Aceguy
Cts Alberta
Toolman


----------



## skippershe

to the Rally SoCalOutback! 

Glad to hear you're joining us!!
See you in Utah,


----------



## skippershe

WAcamper said:


> _IS IT TRUE???_
> 
> Could it be that we could actually announce the rally specifics now??
> Will we finally find out who the generous rally sponsors are??
> Do we finally find out who "Dave" is and why he's so famous??
> And what about all this hinting of food??
> 
> I had better head over to the rally information thread HERE to find out a little more!


----------



## jnk36jnk

I am thinking it would be a nice idea if we all wrote thank you notes to the dealers who are closest to our individual homes, making sure to identify ourselves as Outbackers and letting them know, personally, how much we appreciate their participation. It certainly couldn't hurt. Just a thought. Jodi


----------



## skippershe

Can you believe it's now only 67 days away???
That's just over only 2  months to go!









Mmmm, can't wait for the complimentary, free, gratis, on the house Famous Dave's BBQ dinner!








Could it possibly include Ribs, Chicken, Cole Slaw, BBQ Beans, Rolls, Beverages AND Dessert too???

An appearance by Equalizer?
A Guest Speaker from the Zion Canyon Field Institute?
Movie Night for the Kids?

Raffle AND Door Prizes???

Holy Cow!! Where do I sign up?? 
Oops, already did
















Click here for the latest Zion Rally Announcements


----------



## jewel

Dawn...wheres our countdown at now ??








I am so excited!! 2mnths to go! We are leaving Friday night BTW. We were talking about it lastnight...dont know how long we'll drive the first night..hopfully we dont get lost in the States somewhere !! HA! Wouldnt that be lovely? 
We're site 49, where are you Dawn?


----------



## skippershe

jewel said:


> Dawn...wheres our countdown at now ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited!! 2mnths to go! We are leaving Friday night BTW. We were talking about it lastnight...dont know how long we'll drive the first night..hopfully we dont get lost in the States somewhere !! HA! Wouldnt that be lovely?
> We're site 49, where are you Dawn?


63 Days!! 

I am so happy that you are going to make it!















We're in site 55, so you'll definitely be within stumbling distance of the tiki bar


----------



## jewel

skippershe said:


> Dawn...wheres our countdown at now ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited!! 2mnths to go! We are leaving Friday night BTW. We were talking about it lastnight...dont know how long we'll drive the first night..hopfully we dont get lost in the States somewhere !! HA! Wouldnt that be lovely?
> We're site 49, where are you Dawn?


63 Days!! 

I am so happy that you are going to make it!















We're in site 55, so you'll definitely be within stumbling distance of the tiki bar








[/quote]

haha - yes, stumbling distance is a MUST! LOL 
we arent totally sure if he has the time off..(boss seems to think he doesnt need to be at work??) so it's written in the calender at work. We're trying!!! I hear site 49 is the bar site! ha ha I was getting a bunch of drink orders not too long ago!







whats your order? LOL


----------



## skippershe

60 Days!! 

That's only 2 months left to go


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, just a thought to all you Outbackers out there with your name on the list of folks scheduled to attend the Regional Rally. If you aren't going to be able to attend it would be most helpful if you let WACamper know so we can get a more accurate accounting of how many we can expect . We need the information for a variety of reasons, particularly in planning the BBQ dinner. Thanks so much. Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

Jodi that's a good thought. I was going to call and reconfirm since I don't think they told us which site # we were in, yet others have said they knew their number.


----------



## redmonaz

Famous Dave's BBQ for free? It looks like we're in! I'll try to call tomorrow to see if any sites are still available. We'll be coming from Tucson and stopping in Flagstaff or somewere North for the night. If anyone is interested in caravaning let me know.

Is anyone else bringing a mountain bike?
Thanks,
Don


----------



## Y-Guy

Welcome aboard Don. We're not taking our adult bikes, will take the kids and our quads though.


----------



## skippershe

Welcome redmonaz!! 

Glad to hear you can make it!
There are still plenty of sites available








Looking forward to seeing you there,

54 days and counting!


----------



## BlueWedge

FYI

We sent a thank you card to our dealer, Tacoma RV Center, this morning thanking them for their support.


----------



## redmonaz

I just made the reservation. I'm not sure who to PM so I will post here. We arrive on 30 may and pull out on 5 July. There will be 5 of us Me, DW and 3 DD's ages 2, 4 and 7. Plus Shadow the arthretic camping dog!

I asked what the site number was and he said "tentativly" site 22. It sounds like the site numbers will fluctuate as time draws near. As long as the bed isn't next to the hiway I'm happy!

We are looking forward to meeting you all. 
Don

On edit we are in site 20, not 22.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Posting here was perfect. Welcome to the fun. I ll let the wagonmaster update the list.









John


----------



## RizFam

WOW 44 Families that's impressive







This is going to be such an AWESOME Rally!!








Man I wish we could come.









Tami


----------



## alpack

This rally is definitly looking good. I ll need to check the vacation schedule. Gotta get more involved.









George


----------



## skippershe

alpack said:


> This rally is definitly looking good. I ll need to check the vacation schedule. Gotta get more involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George


Hi George!








It would be great if you could make it. Plenty of sites still available...
Hope to see you there!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Hi All,

Family meeting...we are going to cancel the Zion trip. We are in site 50, riverside. If anyone wants our site, let me know (PM) and I'll ask them to switch you as soon as I cancel.

Randy


----------



## jewel

We too are cancelling our Zion trip







we are in site 49, so that one will now be available,once we call that is... (back in river front) Sux we have to miss it.


----------



## California Jim

Ironically we're staying at Zion R.R. in June of next year on an extended trip to Yellowstone.

If I wasn't already taking 10 days off on 8-5-07 to go to Yosemite I would take your site!









How about a June 2008 Rally in Zion







Yeah I know. At least tell me how y'all liked the place before I book it.


----------



## Crismon4

I'll PM you both, and probably call ZRR, but we're in 90 and Thunder is in 91, so we'd love to move over to 49 and 50.....hopefully we'll still be able to fit the 5th wheel in (36 feet







)

Thanks!

Tricia


----------



## Y-Guy

*Flying J to stop accepting Visa after May 25, 2007*

There is a discussion going on over on the darkside that Flying J will no longer accept Visa after May 25th. I bring this up since Dean has been great about posting the prices and usually Flying J is reasonable and easy to access with RVs. From all that I have read they will continue to take MasterCard, Discover and Amex. So I wanted to give folks with the Rolling Rally and others a heads up so you don't get caught.

You can also download a Map of Flying J locations here.

Also if you haven't already done so you can join their Real Value Club which will save 1 cent per gallon on gas and 1 cent per gallon over 20 gallons on Diesel. Its not huge but the club is free to join and pennies do add up. You also can save on LP. You can earn greater discounts based on your usage the previous month. I'm not into games and our local Flying J is a rip off usually, but while traveling that savings might be nice.


----------



## California Jim

No Visa!? Why that's.....ummm...un-American! I'll use the Flying J location map as a reminder of where I WON'T be stopping







(tongue in cheek, but serious).


----------



## jnk36jnk

I just looked at Flyiing J's web site, there is no mention of VISA cards not being accepted, so I sent their corportate offices a e-mail and asked if the rumor was true. Hopefully they will respond. 
Diesel at the local Safeway was $2.79 at lunch time when I drove by.
Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

*Slight False Alarm*

I just called Flying J corporate HG. The scoop is they will no longer accept Visa at the high speed diesel (read Truck pumps) after May 25. They will continue to accept them at the consumer and RV islands.


----------



## Y-Guy

Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## skippershe

Are you kidding?? The wait for this rally is consuming my life









Hey! Only 43 days and counting!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Y-Guy said:


> Anyone else feeling this way?


I ll let you know when I get half way there....LOL. My girls might feel that way, Are we there yet?

John


----------



## BlueWedge

tdvffjohn said:


> I ll let you know when I get half way there....LOL. My girls might feel that way, Are we there yet?
> 
> John


When are you leaving for the rally ? Just curious how long that drive is.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Perfect Steve!
That one hits the nail squarely on the head! LOL!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

2453 miles, the plan is to leave the weekend before. I will push it on any given day my girls are traveling well so if them or me feel not like doing much driving, we could take a break if we choose.

John


----------



## Y-Guy

That's some serious mileage John! Are the kids excited about the drive or dreading it?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Looking forward to camping. They are somewhat used to long drives. DVD player, game books, etc keep them occupied and of course snacks to keep them happy. That is why I will leave enough time to allow for short travel days if needed. The part everyone thinks I am crazy about is I will travel both directions alone with the girls (10 and 7 yrs old) and my wife will fly both ways.

John


----------



## Y-Guy

LOL now that's a smart woman! Drive safe that's a lot of time behind the wheel for you.


----------



## Crismon4

.......well I just got off the phone with Gary, aka Thunder, and he has to cancel as well.....darn it!

I spoke with Donna at Zion River Resort and she was nice enough to move us over to space 50 so we'll be with the Outbackers (we were in space 90).....maybe I can help Dawn with the Tiki bar now







...

We're counting the days and can't wait to see you all!

Tricia


----------



## skippershe

Crismon4 said:


> .......well I just got off the phone with Gary, aka Thunder, and he has to cancel as well.....darn it!
> 
> I spoke with Donna at Zion River Resort and she was nice enough to move us over to space 50 so we'll be with the Outbackers (we were in space 90).....maybe I can help Dawn with he Tiki bar now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We're counting the days and can't wait to see you all!
> 
> Tricia


Tricia,
Sorry to hear about Thunder having to cancel








You are most welcome to come and help with the tiki bar








Tacky tiki decor is what we're all about








We're working on a new design to set it up...normally we only have to use wire ties on the back edge to attach it to a railing and three 2x4's to hold it up in front...I think we're going to have to make it free standing for Zion.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I think you better make it strong enough to lean on..........in case you have a few too many


----------



## skippershe

tdvffjohn said:


> I think you better make it strong enough to lean on..........in case you have a few too many


LOL! You're going to be recruited to help build it!


----------



## Y-Guy

LOL Dawn the funny thing was we stayed at a park in Winchester Bay last summer a group from California had a huge Tiki bar including stools. Funny stuff.


----------



## Crismon4

skippershe said:


> LOL! You're going to be recruited to help build it!


....if you build it....they will come







, at least the Outbackers will


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> LOL! You're going to be recruited to help build it!


....if you build it....they will come







, at least the Outbackers will








[/quote]
I have absolutely no doubts about that!


----------



## Y-Guy

Will I still be welcome if...


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> Will I still be welcome if...


You won't be allowed unless you're wearing that


----------



## ARzark

Hey Dawn... !!

How many more days do we have until this amazing rally???

Just in case nobody noticed, I would like to point out the dedication, committment and _passion _ Dawn A.K.A. Skippershe has put forth to make this the bestest ever rally!! Thanks Dawn for doing what you do
















So how many more days anyway??


----------



## skippershe

38 days!!!! 
14 hours, 2 mins, 48 secs...but who's counting??


----------



## skippershe

32 Days to Go!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, I am beginning to feel as if the five families traveling from the PNW and Skippershe in CA and WACamper in Arkansas are the only folks headed for Utah. Where is everybody out there? Isn't anyone else excited about this rally? Isn't anyone else out there talking about the upcoming events at the Rally and what the weather is like and what to bring for all the fun and plans for various side trips. It is like everyone out there has disappeared. WHERE ARE ALL YOU FOLKS! Jodi


----------



## redmonaz

We are looking forward to it.

We were planning on stopping by the North Rim for a night or two, but we decided to head to the Colorado River for a few days instead. We got the promotional packet for Colorado Adventures Campground. You listen to them for 90 minutes and get 3 free nights, free protable DVD player and a Red Lobster $20 gift card. They say 50% wind up buying so I'm guessing high pressure tactics.

This change means we are going to cancel our North Rim reservation. Only for 1 night on the 5th of July. I'm not sure if we can transfer it, but if someone is interested we can try.

Look forward to meeting you all in a month. Espesially the guy with the Tiki costume! We'll bring our parrot head hats and margarittas!!

Don


----------



## Y-Guy

Sandi and I were talking about the lack of chatter last night. Once I get past this weekend and our summer programs off I can really start to get psyched.

Don't tell all the kids but Sandi ordered a bunch of glow necklaces, figured 50 should be enough. But counting I see 58 kids so we need to get a few more. We also got a big glow beach ball too.

Looks like we have 36 confirmed too


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> Don't tell all the kids but Sandi ordered a bunch of glow necklaces, figured 50 should be enough. But counting I see 58 kids so we need to get a few more. We also got a big glow beach ball too.
> 
> Looks like we have 36 confirmed too


Hi Steve,
Tell Sandi we thank her for the glow necklaces, that was so thoughtful







A rough but fairly good headcount on the kids so far is (36 kids under 12) and (15 kids ages 12 -17), so 50 was a pretty good guess!









I have a bunch of glow bracelets already in the Outback that can be used if we're short on the necklaces.

29 Days to Go!!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks Dawn, we'll pick up some others at the dollar store so every kiddo will have one.


----------



## skippershe

Question: 

Does anyone attending the rally happen to have a roll of raffle tickets they could bring along??


----------



## tdvffjohn

Chatter







..........................Of course we can t wait...leaving in 21 days.

trying to finish up the mod list on Outback and Duelly









John


----------



## Y-Guy

skippershe said:


> Does anyone attending the rally happen to have a roll of raffle tickets they could bring along??


I'll dig around here and see if we have a partial roll.


----------



## Herkdoctor

skippershe said:


> Hi there, I am beginning to feel as if the five families traveling from the PNW and Skippershe in CA and WACamper in Arkansas are the only folks headed for Utah. Where is everybody out there? Isn't anyone else excited about this rally? Isn't anyone else out there talking about the upcoming events at the Rally and what the weather is like and what to bring for all the fun and plans for various side trips. It is like everyone out there has disappeared. WHERE ARE ALL YOU FOLKS! Jodi


OK, I cannot contain myself anymore!! My DH doesn't have much time to post (thus his lack of posts in the past few months) Me on the other hand, checks this site everyday just to see where we are on the countdown. We will heading out on the 28th and hopefully pulling into Zion on the 30th. We are really looking forward to meeting everyone and having a relaxing vacation (as we don't get to vacation much as a family). I'm not sure what to bring, but I'm packing everything I can think of in the Outback.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I can get some raffle tickets from the firehouse







.....shhhhh

John


----------



## jnk36jnk

This is a little bit more like it. I love that we are going to get to meet folks from all around who just love camping in their Outbacks (or SOB as the case may be) and I am really getting excited. First I must admit though, that I/we need to get through the 40th wedding anniversary party we are throwing for ourselves. It is the weekend before we leave for the Rally. We are expecting 150+ people (more than came to our wedding!!). Then, it will be off for our trip and believe me, we will both be ready to just sit by the pool or the river and do nothing. jodi


----------



## tdvffjohn

Do Nothing? You mean at the very least share a beer or beverage while chatting. That will be the number one thing to do









See ya there

John


----------



## skippershe

Hi everyone









Since I got such a great response towards raffle tickets, I thought I would throw this one out there...

Kid's Craft Supplies Needed

We would like to keep the kids entertained with crafts and fun things to do in the afternoons. 
I would like to ask that each family with kids bring some craft supplies...ie; coloring books, crayons, bead/lanyards, stickers, construction paper, kid's craft scissors, glue sticks, etc. Bubbles would be fun too...Ideas are welcome!!

We thought it would be fun for the kids to decorate their bikes for a 4th of July parade by using streamers and construction paper.

We have approximately 40 kids under 12 and there are 27 Outbacker families, so we could split things up so no one has to bring quantities for 40.

If you would be kind enough to add your name here and what you would like to bring, that would be great!

I'll begin:

Skippershe - Crayons, scissors and construction paper


----------



## jnk36jnk

tdvffjohn said:


> Do Nothing? You mean at the very least share a beer or beverage while chatting. That will be the number one thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya there
> 
> John


A libation is always in order

Dean


----------



## skippershe

Special Edition Zion T-Shirts

Doug is taking orders for Rally T-Shirts. He will have adult sizes priced around $12-$14 and kids sizes for $10.

They will be white with a southwestern theme graphic. He is hoping to have them ready for the rally, but cannot guarantee it just yet.

The rally is closing in soon, so we need to act quickly so that we can hopefully have them in time.

If you would like to order shirts, please send a PM ASAP to PDX_Doug and let him know your quantities and sizes.


----------



## Herkdoctor

skippershe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I got such a great response towards raffle tickets, I thought I would throw this one out there...
> 
> Kid's Craft Supplies Needed
> 
> We would like to keep the kids entertained with crafts and fun things to do in the afternoons.
> I would like to ask that each family with kids bring some craft supplies...ie; coloring books, crayons, bead/lanyards, stickers, construction paper, kid's craft scissors, glue sticks, etc. Bubbles would be fun too...Ideas are welcome!!
> 
> We thought it would be fun for the kids to decorate their bikes for a 4th of July parade by using streamers and construction paper.
> 
> We have approximately 40 kids under 12 and there are 27 Outbacker families, so we could split things up so no one has to bring quantities for 40.
> 
> If you would be kind enough to add your name here and what you would like to bring, that would be great!
> 
> I'll begin:
> 
> Skippershe - Crayons, scissors and construction paper


I used to be a Girl Scout leader when we lived in Japan and I have a ton of craft supplies. I'll go through my craft closets and see what I can dig up


----------



## Herkdoctor

skippershe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I got such a great response towards raffle tickets, I thought I would throw this one out there...
> 
> Kid's Craft Supplies Needed
> 
> We would like to keep the kids entertained with crafts and fun things to do in the afternoons.
> I would like to ask that each family with kids bring some craft supplies...ie; coloring books, crayons, bead/lanyards, stickers, construction paper, kid's craft scissors, glue sticks, etc. Bubbles would be fun too...Ideas are welcome!!
> 
> We thought it would be fun for the kids to decorate their bikes for a 4th of July parade by using streamers and construction paper.
> 
> We have approximately 40 kids under 12 and there are 27 Outbacker families, so we could split things up so no one has to bring quantities for 40.
> 
> If you would be kind enough to add your name here and what you would like to bring, that would be great!
> 
> I'll begin:
> 
> Skippershe - Crayons, scissors and construction paper


Put us down for balloons, streamers and scotch tape


----------



## mrw3gr

After I get all my report cards done and get 33 4th graders promoted to 5th grade, I'll go through what's left of my classroom supplies and bring what I can.....
Can you say 5 days left in my school year?!!!


----------



## redmonaz

We will bring some temporary tattoos, we also have a bunch of glitter markers we will bring.
Don


----------



## skippershe

26 Days!!


----------



## ARzark

Well it's official. Due to our relocation and starting a new job, unfortunately we will not be able to make the rally.









You all have no idea how much fun you are going to have at the Zion rally!! Doug and Dawn (and a few others too







) continue to be hard at work planning and finalizing the fantastic events. In just 25 days you will experience all the fun and excitement that has been in the works for the past year.

Have fun everyone.







Share lots of pictures! 
Jeff


----------



## BlueWedge

Sorry to hear you can't make the rally. Darn.

Anyone interested in blogging their trips ? I could perhaps provide space to blog our activities. Just started investigating. Blog


----------



## tdvffjohn

I ll bring 2 bikes


----------



## jnk36jnk

Jeff, It's a real bummer that you won't be there, after all the work you did to get the rally set up. We'll miss you.

David, it might be kind of fun to do a blog on the rolling rally, with all concerned doing entries, if that's even possible, that way the readers would get different perspectives of the trip out and of the rally.

Dean


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> Jeff, It's a real bummer that you won't be there, after all the work you did to get the rally set up. We'll miss you.
> 
> David, it might be kind of fun to do a blog on the rolling rally, with all concerned doing entries, if that's even possible, that way the readers would get different perspectives of the trip out and of the rally.
> 
> Dean


I will see if I can get the rest of the package running. Need to modify some more code.. We can have multiple users and categories. So that should allow us all to comment and post photos etc. It would be easier than starting another thread or adding to the rolling rally.


----------



## PDX_Doug

David,

I think the blog idea is great! We were thinking of doing something along those lines (having been inspired by Ed's great blog last summer). If you can get it up and running, count us in!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

Hi everyone









We are in need of crockpots for the Sunday afternoon/evening Meet and Greet party at the clubhouse.
I have one and Doug will be bringing 2
We could definitely use a couple more, so if you have one to bring could you please post it here?

Also, does anyone happen to have one of those large 36 cup coffee makers?
I will be bringing one, but an extra one would be great.
I will also be supplying Starbucks coffee for brewing









24 Days!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

We'll bring one.

Jodi


----------



## skippershe

jnk36jnk said:


> We'll bring one.
> 
> Jodi


Thanks Jodi,
I'm guessing you mean a crockpot correct??


----------



## BlueWedge

What size crockpot ? Think we have a 2qt and 5qt


----------



## jnk36jnk

skippershe said:


> We'll bring one.
> 
> Jodi


Thanks Jodi,
I'm guessing you mean a crockpot correct??








[/quote]

Yes, a crock pot


----------



## Herkdoctor

We have a 6 quart one if you would like to use


----------



## skippershe

Herkdoctor said:


> We have a 6 quart one if you would like to use


Thanks Scott,
Sounds like we have 5 now, should be plenty but probably wouldn't hurt to have a backup


----------



## tdvffjohn

I will also have a crock pot with................coffee pot, if no one else is able, I could borrow one from the firehouse, not sure where I would put it tho, you know, I have so little storage room
















John

I hit the road in 17 days


----------



## skippershe

tdvffjohn said:


> I will also have a crock pot with................coffee pot, if no one else is able, I could borrow one from the firehouse, not sure where I would put it tho, you know, I have so little storage room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> I hit the road in 17 days


John, an extra coffee maker would be great if it's not too much trouble
















Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

*Rally Attendies*

If any of you would like to blog for the upcoming rally please register over on Outbacker Blog

I don't have a good/great way of selecting content from a single user. One way is tabs (testing that ) the other would be selecting users like the categories are selected. I am deciding on that. It kind of depends on how many are going to blog. I could make each users page completely independant of the blog.

Basically you post under a category or not.

Not sure if we want comments on blog entries ?

If you are an author you can post files, images and flash to the blog. Think it will also translate word docs to blog text.

I haven't set up all of the dates and times for events. I will work on that shortly. Still working on the colors. Anyone have a good zion header ?

I will set up some categories shortly. Right now there is test data so I can get the code whipped into shape.

Any questions PM me. It will email me when you register and I will authorize you.


----------



## skippershe

Breakfast Potluck added 

We thought it would be fun to have a breakfast potluck on July 4th.
The plan so far would be to make a dish that would serve your family, plus one more person.
If anyone has any ideas, suggestions, or would like to sign up in general, please post here...

21 Days!!
That's 3 weeks!! 

Is anyone starting to pack yet??


----------



## ARzark

Oh man, I hope everyone brings their appetite!!








Never been to a rally where I didn't eat some amazing food!

Someone sample all the goodies for me, OK??


----------



## jnk36jnk

I am more than happy to bring something for a breakfast potluck. I cannot be more specific though because I will have to see what there is in Springdale. I have begun packing and I don't think I will have much more room for any more food, thus the need to see what they have in Springdale before I commit to a specific dish. We will be leaving for the rolling rally in 18 days. Can hardly wait. Jodi


----------



## skippershe

jnk36jnk said:


> Oh man, I hope everyone brings their appetite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to a rally where I didn't eat some amazing food!
> 
> Someone sample all the goodies for me, OK??


We'll name a dish in your honor Jeff...Maybe some Ozark Omelettes








I can't believe you're not going to be there


----------



## skippershe

Thanks to all who offered to bring raffle tickets, but my husband just brought me a huge roll that he had at work...So please cancel that request, I've got it covered


----------



## BlueWedge

We will bring/make something for the potluck breakfast. No worries.


----------



## skippershe

19 days!! 

Boy it's coming fast! We've already started gathering things together. The driveway is full of stuff that we need to load in the garage, but have to clean out the garage first to make room!
I went to Costco today to begin shopping for all the rally snack food items for the Meet and Greet on Sunday night, and to scout out everything (frozen and refrigerated) that we will need to pick up last minute in St. George.

How does 800 meatballs sound?







That's over 30 lbs of meatballs!








Those crockpots are going to be working doubletime!









I'm getting really excited, and dh is even starting to talk about it








Please bear with me, this is our first rally and I haven't helped plan anything this big since our wedding 7 years ago









All I can say is get ready for some fun and lots of good food cause I'm on a roll now!

Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Y-Guy

Hey Dawn I really appreciate all the effort that you, and others are putting into this. Just a few words of advice... its a vacation. You need time to relax and enjoy things too.

We're counting down too, hit Costco for a few things and have started piling things up for the motorhome. I'll bring it home next weekend and pull all of our winter stuff out and start moving things around for the new supplies.

We were advised to make sure everyone has a hat and zink oxide for your nose. Some have also advised on bringing shot records for animals you bring.

Glow Necklaces arrived as well.


----------



## BlueWedge

OK the blog is up and running in its final form. So far we have PDX_DOUG, jnk36jnk and Bluewedge sections. Selecting a tab with a name will get you just that person's articles.(Home is all ) Selecting a category on the right side will display the category of articles within the selected name.

Users may want to post some test posts up there. uploading pictures etc. We need some more categories. You may want to write articles and post several days worth when you have inet access. Not sure what access is available on the way down. I know we wont have access until Zion.

We have plenty of room for blogging so if you are interested just register using your outbackers name and I will activate you. 2007 PNW Western Region Outbacker Blog 

My list of to do is long and time is short. I am going to try and post some prep articles when time permits. Many many mods have been/are being done since I last posted in the mods forums. Not to mention other irritating things that get in the way like work









What ever happened to Oregon_Camper ?


----------



## Herkdoctor

skippershe said:


> Breakfast Potluck added
> 
> We thought it would be fun to have a breakfast potluck on July 4th.
> The plan so far would be to make a dish that would serve your family, plus one more person.
> If anyone has any ideas, suggestions, or would like to sign up in general, please post here...
> 
> 21 Days!!
> That's 3 weeks!!
> 
> Is anyone starting to pack yet??


A breakfast pot luck sounds like fun! Count us in. I'll commit on a dish after I check out the market in Springdale. I think that we're about as packed as packed can get. We leave TX on the 28th and will get to Zion on the 30th. This is our first rally so we have no idea what to expect or really what to bring so we're just "winging it" for now (and listening to everyone who posts)









Michelle


----------



## tdvffjohn

What to expect.........just think of it as a few days camping with good friends you don t see very often. You will never stop chatting unless you choose not to.

Might I suggest that if anyone does not have the Outbacker 'decals' on the front of the trailer that could you please make a simple sign to hang on your tongue jack so it will make it easier to ID and remember who everyone is.

John


----------



## Y-Guy

BlueWedge said:


> What ever happened to Oregon_Camper ?


Too funny, last night my wife and I were looking to see why he hadn't been posting. Then I looked and I don't see him on the roster any more either. I don't know what's up. Doug did say he's been really busy, but not a peep from him since April????


----------



## skippershe

tdvffjohn said:


> What to expect.........just think of it as a few days camping with good friends you don t see very often. You will never stop chatting unless you choose not to.
> 
> Might I suggest that if anyone does not have the Outbacker 'decals' on the front of the trailer that could you please make a simple sign to hang on your tongue jack so it will make it easier to ID and remember who everyone is.
> 
> John


Guess I'd better get those decals on!


----------



## Herkdoctor

Are we putting the decals on the front/back or sides?

Michelle


----------



## tdvffjohn

The general place is front wall by drivers side marker light, rear wall.

Its really up to you, I like one on the front so its easy to spot when walking around but that my preference.


----------



## Yianni

Hi from Yianni's wife. I had an idea for another craft for the kids (and adults if they want to). If everyone who wants to, brings a white or solid colored T-shirt to paint, I will supply the paints and everyone can paint their own shirt. If someone is already doing this just let me know and maybe I can do something else. I am looking forward to meeting everyone at the Rally. Kelly


----------



## skippershe

Yianni said:


> Hi from Yianni's wife. I had an idea for another craft for the kids (and adults if they want to). If everyone who wants to, brings a white or solid colored T-shirt to paint, I will supply the paints and everyone can paint their own shirt. If someone is already doing this just let me know and maybe I can do something else. I am looking forward to meeting everyone at the Rally. Kelly


Hi Kelly









What a great idea! My son would love to do that...would be fun to make 4th of July T-shirts








The kids can wear them during their 4th of July bike parade along with their decorated bikes









Thanks so much!


----------



## skippershe

Herkdoctor said:


> Are we putting the decals on the front/back or sides?
> 
> Michelle


I've had my decals for what? 6 months now? 
DH and I finally just put them on








We put one on each side as far forward as possible, on the white part just above the green stripe.


----------



## PDX_Doug

skippershe said:


> Are we putting the decals on the front/back or sides?
> 
> Michelle


I've had my decals for what? 6 months now? 
DH and I finally just put them on








We put one on each side as far forward as possible, on the white part just above the green stripe.
[/quote]
You have a green stripe? I don't have a green stripe! How come you get a green stripe? I didn't get a green stripe?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> Are we putting the decals on the front/back or sides?
> 
> Michelle


I've had my decals for what? 6 months now? 
DH and I finally just put them on








We put one on each side as far forward as possible, on the white part just above the green stripe.
[/quote]
You have a green stripe? I don't have a green stripe! How come you get a green stripe? I didn't get a green stripe?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I'll post a photo later...I bet you have one too


----------



## BlueWedge

I am partial to the front and back. Much easier to see if an Outback is a member when passing on a road.


----------



## skippershe

17 days!! 

Are there any CA Outbackers who want to try to hook up along the way?
We're not sure yet if we're going to leave late Friday night and sleep someplace along the way, or very early Saturday morning and drive straight through. Our main concern about boondocking in a casino parking lot is the fact that we wouldn't have any power to run the a/c if we need it during the night. 
I checked and the KOA at Circus Circus still has sites available, so that's a possibility...
Any ideas or suggestions would be great


----------



## Y-Guy

Dawn on your way through Vegas just swing by In n Out and grab Fries and Double-Doubles for 50 please


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Dawn on your way through Vegas just swing by In n Out and grab Fries and Double-Doubles for 50 please


Hmm...

Maybe the PNW Rolling Rally should divert...

I'm just saying.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> Maybe the PNW Rolling Rally should divert...


It would be worth it! We actually looked at a rental car and day trip to Henderson LOL


----------



## Herkdoctor

skippershe said:


> Are we putting the decals on the front/back or sides?
> 
> Michelle


I've had my decals for what? 6 months now? 
DH and I finally just put them on








We put one on each side as far forward as possible, on the white part just above the green stripe.
[/quote]

That is funny. We've had ours about 2 months now and kept saying we'll put them on after we wash it (but it always seems to rain on the weekends here). Maybe this weekend


----------



## Herkdoctor

Yianni said:


> Hi from Yianni's wife. I had an idea for another craft for the kids (and adults if they want to). If everyone who wants to, brings a white or solid colored T-shirt to paint, I will supply the paints and everyone can paint their own shirt. If someone is already doing this just let me know and maybe I can do something else. I am looking forward to meeting everyone at the Rally. Kelly


Kelly,
You're idea sounds like a blast! I have 3 daughters who love to craft. Are you sure you don't need for me to bring any extra supplies? I know that I have fabric paint somewhere in my craft closet








Michelle


----------



## Insomniak

*** IMPORTANT *** DIRECTIONS TO ZION RIVER RESORT ***

Don't know if anybody has actually looked up the campground on the internet, or tried to program the address into their vehicle navigation system, but I had a heck of a time! Mapquest and Google say that the address doesn't exist, and they just give an approximate location.

I talked to the campground, and they told me that indeed, people sometimes have a hard time finding the place and will end up in Springdale, on Zion Park Blvd!

The directions they gave me were these (if you're traveling north or south on Highway 15)

Exit Hwy 15 at Exit 16 (W. State St.)

Drive 9-10 miles, through the town of Hurricane, and go past a narrow bridge in the town of La Verkin.

Go to the 2nd stoplight and Hwy 9 will yield to the right.

Drive another 6 miles and the resort will be on the right.

If you get to the town of Rockville, you've gone too far!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Insomniak said:


> *** IMPORTANT *** DIRECTIONS TO ZION RIVER RESORT ***


Thanks!


----------



## mrw3gr

N 37*12.162
W 113*10.561

That will put you in the sand of the kids swings / playground...which by road is maybe 100 feet past
the turn off to ZRR.

Why I locked that location into my GPS a couple of weeks ago while watching my son come down the slide, I dunno









P.S.....while thinking about it....

1. Watch the speed after you get off the interstate. Last two times I went up there, law enforcement was running radar and collecting up a number of people.

2. There are a couple of stations that have diesel in the Hurricane / La Vierken area

3. There is a grocery store in La Vierken but you might want to hit one of the stores in St. George

4. Expect to pay about double in the small campground store

5. If you don't have one, get a good water pressure regulator, not el cheapo plastic. The water spigot has two speeds....all the way on, all the way off

See you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Insomniak

mrw3gr said:


> N 37*12.162
> W 113*10.561
> 
> That will put you in the sand of the kids swings / playground...which by road is maybe 100 feet past
> the turn off to ZRR.


Cool !! We'll be in two spots right by that playground.

Speaking of the campground store - how about firewood? Should we bring a bunch or buy it there? Is there any restriction that says you have to use pressed (Duraflame) logs instead of real wood? We were at a campground by San Diego in April where they said all we could burn was the Duraflame logs.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Y-Guy said:


> Dawn on your way through Vegas just swing by In n Out and grab Fries and Double-Doubles for 50 please


At least I know where to go for supper sat nite. I have to pick up my DW at 8 PM at the airport in Vegas on sat nite.

Oh yeah, I also failed to mention, I will be arriving in Zion sat sometime









John


----------



## Yianni

Herkdoctor said:


> Hi from Yianni's wife. I had an idea for another craft for the kids (and adults if they want to). If everyone who wants to, brings a white or solid colored T-shirt to paint, I will supply the paints and everyone can paint their own shirt. If someone is already doing this just let me know and maybe I can do something else. I am looking forward to meeting everyone at the Rally. Kelly


Kelly,
You're idea sounds like a blast! I have 3 daughters who love to craft. Are you sure you don't need for me to bring any extra supplies? I know that I have fabric paint somewhere in my craft closet








Michelle
[/quote]

Michelle,
Great! Sure bring whatever supplies you have, but I'll still get a good amount of paint and I'll just keep any that is left over for another progect. THANKS!!!
Kelly


----------



## Y-Guy

tdvffjohn said:


> At least I know where to go for supper sat nite. I have to pick up my DW at 8 PM at the airport in Vegas on sat nite.


Humm I might have to break free of the Rolling Rally and make to there by Saturday... I'll buy gas to Vegas!!!

Have you been to In-n-Out before? The best fast food burgers you'll ever have IMHO.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> I might have to break free of the Rolling Rally and make to there by Saturday


Yeah! Bet me!

We'll be four abreast rolling into Vegas!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Well now maybe its time to recommend a name and route change to the Outbackers Rolling In-N-Out Rally.

It would only add about 158 miles to the route... Old Rolling Rally Route and the new improved, haul backside over night then stop at In-N-Out Have a Burger or two, Fries and a Coke, no Pepsi, Coke route


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> Well now maybe its time to recommend a name and route change to the Outbackers Rolling In-N-Out Rally.
> 
> It would only add about 158 miles to the route... Old Rolling Rally Route and the new improved, haul backside over night then stop at In-N-Out Have a Burger or two, Fries and a Coke, no Pepsi, Coke route


I like it!!!!!!!!!! All these pictures and talk of In-N-Out Burger are making me hungry ~ I want one more than ever now!!!!

We can even leave a day early if you want babe! I'd do just about anything for an In-N-Out burger!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Well now maybe its time to recommend a name and route change to the Outbackers Rolling In-N-Out Rally.
> 
> It would only add about 158 miles to the route... Old Rolling Rally Route and the new improved, haul backside over night then stop at In-N-Out Have a Burger or two, Fries and a Coke, no Pepsi, Coke route


You know Steve...

If we switched to I-5 south, we could hit In-and-Outs all the way down. Redding, Sacramento, Merced, Fresno, Bakersfield, Barstow and Las Vegas.

Sure would take care of worrying about meals on the road!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> If we switched to I-5 south, we could hit In-and-Outs all the way down. Redding, Sacramento, Merced, Fresno, Bakersfield, Barstow and Las Vegas.


I like the way you think!!!! Besides its only 1,291 mi (about 19 hours 53 mins) if we go I-5 to 99, 58 to I-15!


----------



## skippershe

Think it's too late to book the IN-N-OUT Cookout Trailer?









**on edit** Just called to check and found out that the Cookout Trailer doesn't go that far, but I had to check anyway...looks like you're gonna have to alter your course


----------



## tdvffjohn

Y-Guy said:


> Well now maybe its time to recommend a name and route change to the Outbackers Rolling In-N-Out Rally.
> 
> It would only add about 158 miles to the route... Old Rolling Rally Route and the new improved, haul backside over night then stop at In-N-Out Have a Burger or two, Fries and a Coke, no Pepsi, Coke route


I like it!!!!!!!!!! All these pictures and talk of In-N-Out Burger are making me hungry ~ I want one more than ever now!!!!

We can even leave a day early if you want babe! I'd do just about anything for an In-N-Out burger!
[/quote]

OK, this is scary, they communicate on line. Must be a big motorhome


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

tdvffjohn said:


> Well now maybe its time to recommend a name and route change to the Outbackers Rolling In-N-Out Rally.
> 
> It would only add about 158 miles to the route... Old Rolling Rally Route and the new improved, haul backside over night then stop at In-N-Out Have a Burger or two, Fries and a Coke, no Pepsi, Coke route


We can even leave a day early if you want babe! I'd do just about anything for an In-N-Out burger!
[/quote]

OK, this is scary, they communicate on line. Must be a big motorhome








[/quote]

This is the first time you've noticed we communicate on line? We must be slacking off.







Actually he's at work and I'm home but we've been known to do it when we are both home as well!









Dawn - Love the In-N-Out cookout trailer - that is soooo cool.


----------



## Y-Guy

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, this is scary, they communicate on line. Must be a big motorhome


Best of all we don't fight!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> OK, this is scary, they communicate on line. Must be a big motorhome


Best of all we don't fight!








[/quote]

Speak for yourself!!! Just Kidding dear.


----------



## Crismon4

Not to change the subject....but I will







......has anyone looked into day trips to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon....with only 3.5 days in Zion, we're trying to figure out if we want to take a WHOLE day







to gaze out over at the South Rim. I think it's about 3 hours from Hurricane, one way.

Thoughts, comments, previous experience....all welcome!

Thanks,

Tricia

OH, and another thing







........... Any feedback on Verizon cell phone coverage in the area of ZRR? I thought I heard that it's pretty sketchy at best, but I could be wrong!


----------



## Y-Guy

To get us back on topic I haven't looked at a day trip to the Grand Cayon but I have looked at a day trip to In-N-Out Burger!! LOL


----------



## skippershe

Crismon4 said:


> OH, and another thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........... Any feedback on Verizon cell phone coverage in the area of ZRR? I thought I heard that it's pretty sketchy at best, but I could be wrong!


Looking at this map, it shows why it's sketchy...Try typing in Virgin, Utah...
Verizon wireless coverage area

Now, back to that In-N-Out day trip...







nevermind, I have 2 locations within 3 miles of our house


----------



## BlueWedge

Crismon4 said:


> Not to change the subject....but I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......has anyone looked into day trips to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon....with only 3.5 days in Zion, we're trying to figure out if we want to take a WHOLE day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to gaze out over at the South Rim. I think it's about 3 hours from Hurricane, one way.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, previous experience....all welcome!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tricia
> 
> OH, and another thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........... Any feedback on Verizon cell phone coverage in the area of ZRR? I thought I heard that it's pretty sketchy at best, but I could be wrong!


Not sure if you saw this but they have some info on the Zion site. Zion area


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crismon4 said:


> Not to change the subject....but I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......has anyone looked into day trips to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon....with only 3.5 days in Zion, we're trying to figure out if we want to take a WHOLE day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to gaze out over at the South Rim. I think it's about 3 hours from Hurricane, one way.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, previous experience....all welcome!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tricia
> 
> OH, and another thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........... Any feedback on Verizon cell phone coverage in the area of ZRR? I thought I heard that it's pretty sketchy at best, but I could be wrong!


Tricia,

It's definitely a challenge to hit all the sights in the time we have, but this is what we came up with (a little outside the box):

On Monday, after the Zion Historical speaker does his thing, we will head into Zion and spend the day exploring there.

Then on Tuesday we are going to make a run over to Bryce Canyon for most of the day. After that, instead of coming straight back to ZRR, we are going to head south towards the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, and spend the night at a lodge/motel just outside the park entrance (about 30-45 minutes from the rim). The Outback will stay at ZRR.

Then, bright and early (OK, not bright yet!), we are going to head into the park and watch the 4th of July sunrise come up over The Grand Canyon! How cool will that be! We will have breakfast at the North Rim Lodge, and spend a few hours on the rim (maybe a small hike or two), then head back to ZRR with the intention of arriving early-mid afternoon in time for the kids parade and pool party. Then, head into town for the big fireworks show.

Like I said, it's a little outside the box, but it gives us more time to explore the parks, and saves the kids 5-6 hours of car time (They have plenty already!).

If anybody would care to join any or all of our little tour, we would love to have you. If you want to do the overnight thing, I can get you the lodge info.

Man! I can hardly wait!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## redmonaz

We were planning on going by the north rim after Zion. I could only book one night. Our plans have changed and I have not cancelled it yet. If anyone is interested in a pull through camp site for one night, July 5th, at the north rim let me know.

If the hotel in Jacobs Corner asks if you want a rustic room say no. My wife and I did that about 9 years ago. The room was tiny, sloped to one corner, you could barely fit in the bathroom and the heater was an old gas one from 1940's era. The thermostat was a 90 degree ball valve, the loader the roar the warmer the room. After I lit the heater, with a match, I jokingly said, "If we die of carbon monoxide poisoning I'll be mad." Then we started thinking about it and could not sleep until I cracked the window. We still remember is so I guess it made an impression.

Another neat place that is worth the time is Pipe Springs National Monument. It is a very well preserved early west settlement. Because of there location they don't get much traffic.

This may have been discussed earlier in the thread, but it may be worth getting the annual National Parks Pass for $80.


----------



## redmonaz

Has anyone looked into the junior ranger activities at Zion? My 7 yo DD just finished a 3 day, mornings only, at Saguaro National Monumnet. It is her second year and she has really enjoyed it. (We were not camping, I drop her off on my way to work and my wife picks her up at lunch time.)


----------



## skippershe

Are there any CA Outbackers interested in getting a pull through site on Friday the 29th at the KOA at the Circus Circus Hotel? We're now thinking about doing that instead of boondocking in a hot parking lot without a/c. The 60' sites with 30 amp service are around $55.00 plus tax per night.

I spoke with one of the KOA managers on site and he can arrange for us to be placed together as long as we book in time.

**on edit** I'm going to check the Oasis RV Resort as well and see what their availability is. It might be nicer to stay away from the noise of the strip and be able to get an early start in the morning.

Please send me a PM if you would like to join us.

16 DAYS!! 



redmonaz said:


> Has anyone looked into the junior ranger activities at Zion? My 7 yo DD just finished a 3 day, mornings only, at Saguaro National Monumnet. It is her second year and she has really enjoyed it. (We were not camping, I drop her off on my way to work and my wife picks her up at lunch time.)


I remember reading about the program, but our son is only 5

Here's the link Zion Junior Ranger Program


----------



## skippershe

I just booked 2 pull through sites at the Oasis RV Resort in Las Vegas for ourselves and dmichaelis on Friday, June 29th. I'm told that they still have plenty of sites available at this point.

The sites are $49.00, then after a 10% AAA or Good Sam discount + tax, the total wil be $48.07









Anyone care to join us for the night or meet up nearby on Saturday morning to travel together?

14 Days!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Crismon4 said:


> Not to change the subject....but I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......has anyone looked into day trips to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon....with only 3.5 days in Zion, we're trying to figure out if we want to take a WHOLE day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to gaze out over at the South Rim. I think it's about 3 hours from Hurricane, one way.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, previous experience....all welcome!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tricia
> 
> OH, and another thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........... Any feedback on Verizon cell phone coverage in the area of ZRR? I thought I heard that it's pretty sketchy at best, but I could be wrong!


Tricia

We are planning a day trip to the North Rim, with a possible stop on the way back to visit Pipe Springs National Monument dependent on time. Haven't decided which day yet. Could we leave my mother in law with your father/father in law?







ps Don't tell Jodi I asked.

Dean


----------



## Insomniak

If anybody's interested, here's a satellite photo of the campground!

http://www.google.com/maphp?q=Virgin%20UT&...n=0.0025,0.0025


----------



## skippershe

Wow! Thanks Insomniak









I think I can see our firepit in 55!


----------



## Y-Guy

That's great thanks for the link.

Now for anyone interested here is In-N-Out Burger in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> That's great thanks for the link.
> 
> Now for anyone interested here is In-N-Out Burger in Las Vegas, NV


My goodness sweetie - let's just rent a car and go get one - for heaven's sake - your obsessed!!!!


----------



## Crismon4

jnk36jnk said:


> We are planning a day trip to the North Rim, with a possible stop on the way back to visit Pipe Springs National Monument dependent on time. Haven't decided which day yet. Could we leave my mother in law with your father/father in law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps Don't tell Jodi I asked.
> 
> Dean










Dean, you are bad!......and we're bringing my Mom.....we could tag team though









...after looking at a zillion different driving itinerarys, I think we'll check-out on 7/5, but leave the Cardinal with ZRR (I spoke w/them today) while we drive to the North Rim for lunch, and then swing on back to ZRR pick it up and head over to the Oasis in Las Vegas for a couple of nights. It'll be a lot of driving, but I hate to travel all that way and not have the kids see "IT".....and I was able to book a family canyoneering trip earlier in the week with Zion Rock Guides. The boys are TOTALLY looking forward to rapelling down some slot canyons.....I Can't Wait!









.....if only the packing would take care of itself!


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> We are planning a day trip to the North Rim, with a possible stop on the way back to visit Pipe Springs National Monument dependent on time. Haven't decided which day yet. Could we leave my mother in law with your father/father in law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps Don't tell Jodi I asked.
> 
> Dean


 We are bringing our Grandfather. Question is whos new TV are we going to leave them to get around in ?









We haven't nailed down days except probably going to Zion that first morning. We might take a North rim trip the next day.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thanks Y-Guy







.....Do they reheat well???.......lets see, DW's flight lands 8 pm in Vegas, assuming an extra 1/2 hr or so for luggage, another 1/2 hr for In-N-Out, I should get back to the campground around 11:30. Burgers around the campfire at Midnight









John


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> Thanks Y-Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Do they reheat well???.......lets see, DW's flight lands 8 pm in Vegas, assuming an extra 1/2 hr or so for luggage, another 1/2 hr for In-N-Out, I should get back to the campground around 11:30. Burgers around the campfire at Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 Count me in!








Should go great with the Kool-Aide!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

!!! ZION INFORMATION !!!

I just got off the phone with Mason at ZRR, and it looks like we are all good to go. It looks like we have our site assignments all worked out, and I will add them to the list on the main thread as soon as I can.

I asked her about a couple of other items, and wanted to pass on the info...

1. Cell phone coverage is essentially non-existent at ZRR (spotty in the surrounding area). They do have phone service at each site however. No charge for local calls, but 30 cents/minute for long distance. Bring your own phone and cable.

2. If you have satellite TV, bring that as well. No cable service at the campground (Virgin, UT is too small for the cable companies to invest in).

3. No particular worries in campground about snakes, spiders, etc. No need to take any extra precautions. Out in the wild is another story, but ZRR and surrounding area is too built up for the critters to be happy.

Two weeks folks. It's coming fast!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

No TELEVISION







......I m staying home.......LOL


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> No TELEVISION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......I m staying home.......LOL


Trust me John, after a couple of Kool-Aides, you will not be able to focus on the TV anyway!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## redmonaz

We still have an RV site on the North Rim for the 5th of July. It is only for one night. Our plans changed so I'm going to cancel it on Monday if no one wants it. I just don't wan't to give it up and get a PM the next morning.

The site # is 037, the link below is to the site details. If anyone is interested PM me.

https://www.recreation.gov/az/North_Rim_Cam...970&chkAg=y


----------



## Crismon4

.....since ZRR has Internet access, we're bringing our laptop and Vonage V-Phone...can't beat VoIP!

DH is still putting together his satellite package...can't miss the Formula 1 race!









......gotta go pack!









Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crismon4 said:


> DH is still putting together his satellite package...can't miss the Formula 1 race!










A man after my own heart!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mrw3gr

For those without a sat dish....I was able to receive 4 or 5 channels using the batwing antenna. One of those carried the Nascar race that weekend.........


----------



## skippershe

mrw3gr said:


> For those without a sat dish....I was able to receive 4 or 5 channels using the batwing antenna. One of those carried the Nascar race that weekend.........


We have a sat dish, but thanks for the reminder about the antenna...dh has to find out why the booster isn't working (no power)


----------



## Yianni

redmonaz said:


> We still have an RV site on the North Rim for the 5th of July. It is only for one night. Our plans changed so I'm going to cancel it on Monday if no one wants it. I just don't wan't to give it up and get a PM the next morning.
> 
> The site # is 037, the link below is to the site details. If anyone is interested PM me.
> 
> https://www.recreation.gov/az/North_Rim_Cam...970&chkAg=y


Don,
That's funny. We have site 37 booked at the north rim on June 29th and 30th and then head to Zion on July 1st. I'll let you know how the site was.

Lou


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, Just an additional activity for kids, I will be bringing 14 summer themed paperbag scrapbooks for the kids to put together. This activity will probably appeal more to middle school age girls. I am not sure when we will be doing this so I guess we will give you more information on Sunday when the hoorah begins. Jodi


----------



## skippershe

Thanks Jodi









I picked up some plain boy's T-shirts at Target yesterday for the painting craft. They came in all colors, but I chose 3...a red, a white and a navy blue. They were only $4.99 each








They also had kids muscle T's, I thought they would be good for Zion...$3.79 each









Question: Would small area fans be a good idea in addition to the a/c in the Outback?
I've been watching the weather for Virgin, Ut and it looks like 102/66...I can definitely live with that









12 Days!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Fans are a good idea. I have a 12v Endless Breeze and I'll probably bring along a 110v fan as well. Anything to move the air around is a good thing.


----------



## Crismon4

....I'm right there with ya! I just picked up a Holmes Blizzard Jr. at Bed, Bath & Beyond. I'm worried that the back bunkroom will get stuffy with "only" one A/C. I don't think we hit 66 degrees today, so I'm having a hard time imagining 105 degrees









I also picked up insulated water bottles at REI, hydration packs, and spray bottles with fans for the boys....nah! I'm not thinkin' 'bout the heat


----------



## skippershe

We just picked up a patio mister set at Lowe's  Oops! at OSH this afternoon for $29.99. It comes with 10 feet of flexible hose that connects to a garden hose. Says it can drop the temperature up to 30 degrees







We plan to hang it from the awning with our new velcro awning straps









Misty Mate


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

skippershe said:


> We just picked up a patio mister set at Lowe's this afternoon for $29.99. It comes with 10 feet of flexible hose that connects to a garden hose. Says it can drop the temperature up to 30 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We plan to hang it from the awning with our new velcro awning straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty Mate


We have one of these (or two connected I believe) to our deck and it's heaven on a hot day and I'm outside relaxing on the deck.


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK, I know where I'm parking my chair at Zion!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

skippershe said:


> We just picked up a patio mister set at Lowe's this afternoon for $29.99. It comes with 10 feet of flexible hose that connects to a garden hose. Says it can drop the temperature up to 30 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We plan to hang it from the awning with our new velcro awning straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty Mate


Thats what it looks like in Seattle when it rains. I don't think they sell those here. Never gets warm enough.


----------



## skippershe

skippershe said:


> We just picked up a patio mister set at Lowe's  Oops! at OSH this afternoon for $29.99. It comes with 10 feet of flexible hose that connects to a garden hose. Says it can drop the temperature up to 30 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We plan to hang it from the awning with our new velcro awning straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty Mate


I just had to add that while shopping at Walmart today, I found this exact same misting set for $15.99!
Arrrrggghh!!









Guess I'm going back to OSH for the return and then back to Walmart









10 DAYS!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

As you all know, we can't make it to Zion this summer, as I leave for Taiwan on the 29th.

Please take a lot of pictures and post from Zion if possible.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> As you all know, we can't make it to Zion this summer, as I leave for Taiwan on the 29th.
> 
> Please take a lot of pictures and post from Zion if possible.


This saddens me more than you know (but probably not as much as it saddens you). I hope you have a safe trip. You will be missed greatly.


----------



## PDX_Doug

*RALLY SITE MAP*... Finally!!!

I have just posted a site map for ZRR showing individual site assignments as they stand at this time (listed below the map). We did as good a job as we could consolidating the group, but did not move anyone without their prior consent. If any of the outlying attendees would like to be moved in closer to the group, please contact Mason at ZRR, and I'm sure she will do whatever she can to get you in with the rest of us.

The site map is in the second post of the announcement thread, and can be found here.

T-SHIRT NOTE...

Unfortunately, we have not received enough timely feedback on sizes needed or desire for (OK, maybe we did receive enough feedback on that!







), to order shirts prior to the event. If you are interested, please contact me at the rally, and if we see enough demand there, we will order shirts and ship them to you after the event.

We are getting closer... I'm starting to dream of gas pumps spinning out of control!

*WHOO HOO!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

....can't breathe.....too excited







.....not enough time to pack everything....must focus....ahhhhhh!









WOW! I must admit I'm feeling the very early signs of vacation fever while at work...hopefully no one will notice!









Yaaaa.............Hooooo...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy

I spent the weekend getting the rig ready, wash & wax, mods, etc. This thing called work SUCKS!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> As you all know, we can't make it to Zion this summer, as I leave for Taiwan on the 29th.
> 
> Please take a lot of pictures and post from Zion if possible.


This saddens me more than you know (but probably not as much as it saddens you). I hope you have a safe trip. You will be missed greatly.
[/quote]

Thanks Sandi....we sure wish we could attend. Our kids had a great time playing together last time we were together at the rally at Fort Stevens...would have been great to have them together again.

Hopefully this will be a HUGE success and everyone will want to do it again next summer. I will be taking my Sabbatical, and will have 10 weeks off next summer....think I can squeeze in an Outback Rally during that about of time?

...doesn't help matters that I missed the PNW Spring Rally due to being in Paris either!!!


----------



## Insomniak

Wow, we look like Outback Outcasts way up there in spots 72 & 73...

We were gonna take #'s 67 & 68, but the lady at the campground told me "if it were me....spots 72 & 73 are nice big sites with huge trees, right by the playground, etc, etc....." so we took those. I wonder if being that close to the highway will be a problem









Oh well, we can use the exercise walking "all the way" down to visit with the rest of the group











PDX_Doug said:


> *RALLY SITE MAP*... Finally!!!
> 
> I have just posted a site map for ZRR showing individual site assignments as they stand at this time (listed below the map). We did as good a job as we could consolidating the group, but did not move anyone without their prior consent. If any of the outlying attendees would like to be moved in closer to the group, please contact Mason at ZRR, and I'm sure she will do whatever she can to get you in with the rest of us.
> 
> The site map is in the second post of the announcement thread, and can be found here.
> 
> T-SHIRT NOTE...
> 
> Unfortunately, we have not received enough timely feedback on sizes needed or desire for (OK, maybe we did receive enough feedback on that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), to order shirts prior to the event. If you are interested, please contact me at the rally, and if we see enough demand there, we will order shirts and ship them to you after the event.
> 
> We are getting closer... I'm starting to dream of gas pumps spinning out of control!
> 
> *WHOO HOO!!!*
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## skippershe

9 DAYS!!


----------



## skippershe

I picked up 1,000 water bomb/balloons at wally world the other day









7 DAYS!!


----------



## Husker92

Dawn -

Nice Truck!
















We're getting ready to roll!

Does anyone know about fishing on the river by the campground?


----------



## Crismon4

skippershe said:


> I picked up 1,000 water bomb/balloons at wally world the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 DAYS!!


O.K. Dawn, but we will seriously need help filling those babies







..........I just spent the first two days of summer vacation filling, knotting, picking up balloon pieces for our two boys and their friends. They helped, but there is only so much a group of 8 y/o can do









And I say we adults claim our fair share to the balloons for all that work we're gonna do!









.....gotta go pack.....some more stuff!

I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOO excited


----------



## Y-Guy

Heads up before you break them out, the park may not allow them unless somebody is going to pick up all the balloon guts. The guts leave a mess and they can be harmful to birds. If they do then I need to find a double barrel water balloon sling shot!

Incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe

33 kids + 33 baggies 
We offer a prize for the kid with the most balloon guts in their baggie


----------



## PDX_Doug

I just wanted to remind the Zion attendees of a couple of special events we have planned that you will not want to miss...

Monday morning, at 9:00AM, we will be hearing from Michael Plyler of the Zion Canyon Field Institute. This should be a great way to start our explorations of the wonderful and amazing area we are visiting! You will not want to miss this one!

Then, Monday evening at 5:00PM, the reps from Progress Mfg. (Equal-i-zer to you and me), will be making a presentation on sway control, as well as the first public introduction of a new product line. They are being very secretive about just what the new products are, but encourage everyone to attend, as the new products work with everybody's systems, not just the Equal-i-zer! I hope to see a good turn out for this, as Equal-i-zer has stepped up with a very generous sponsorship package for this event, helping to make possible things like...

The FREE Bar-B-Q dinner Monday evening at 7:00, catered by Famous Dave's BBQ. I can hardly wait!









See you all soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

I called the town of Springdale today to find out the schedule of events for the 4th...

7:00 AM Lion's Club Pancake Breakfast at the Elementary School

8:00 AM Flag Ceremony/Boy Scouts of America

9:00 AM Parade through Springdale

9:30 AM Adult & Children's games w/prizes at the Elementary School

5:00 PM Barbeque sponsored by the Springdale/Zion Canyon Police Dept. at the Town Gazebo

6:00 PM Children's Softball Game - at the Town Ball Field - anyone can play
7:00 PM Adults Softball Game - Everyone is welcome to play

8:30 PM Skydiver Rick Eddy - Town Park

10:00 PM Computerized Firework display - Town Park

10:30 - 1:00 AM Live music and dancing, featuring "Full Wattz" from LA...Roots, Rock n Roll and Reggae

They said that carpooling is a great idea and that things start to fill up around 5:00.
I was surprised to hear that fireworks aren't until 10pm, but they said it doesn't get dark until then. I checked, and sunset is not until around 9pm. I understand that their firework show is amazing!

6 DAYS!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

skippershe said:


> I called the town of Springdale today to find out the schedule of events for the 4th...
> 
> 7:00 AM Lion's Club Pancake Breakfast at the Elementary School
> 
> 8:00 AM Flag Ceremony/Boy Scouts of America
> 
> 9:00 AM Parade through Springdale
> 
> 9:30 AM Adult & Children's games w/prizes at the Elementary School
> 
> 5:00 PM Barbeque sponsored by the Springdale/Zion Canyon Police Dept. at the Town Gazebo
> 
> 6:00 PM Children's Softball Game - at the Town Ball Field - anyone can play
> 7:00 PM Adults Softball Game - Everyone is welcome to play
> 
> 8:30 PM Skydiver Rick Eddy - Town Park
> 
> 10:00 PM Computerized Firework display - Town Park
> 
> 10:30 - 1:00 AM Live music and dancing, featuring "Full Wattz" from LA...Roots, Rock n Roll and Reggae
> 
> They said that carpooling is a great idea and that things start to fill up around 5:00.
> I was surprised to hear that fireworks aren't until 10pm, but they said it doesn't get dark until then. I checked, and sunset is not until around 9pm. I understand that their firework show is amazing!
> 
> 6 DAYS!!


Wow - that's a full day. Not sure what the Howland clan is going to do that day yet.


----------



## skippershe

Notice how there's nothing between the hours of 9:30 and 5pm?
















I just wanted everyone to see what was going on. We're most likely going to just hang around ZRR to visit and enjoy the pool party and then head into town in the evening for the fireworks


----------



## PDX_Doug

skippershe said:


> Barbeque sponsored by the Springdale/Zion Canyon Police Dept. at the Town Gazebo


"The town gazebo"... Wow! Is that Americana, or what?









As I write this, tdvffjohn should be on the road and headed West. I guess that means the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally is officially under way!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Let the Rally begin.


----------



## skippershe

I just have to say it...........

5 DAYS!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

PDX_Doug said:


> Barbeque sponsored by the Springdale/Zion Canyon Police Dept. at the Town Gazebo


"The town gazebo"... Wow! Is that Americana, or what?









As I write this, tdvffjohn should be on the road and headed West. I guess that means the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally is officially under way!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Its under way.....on my way

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=16826&hl=

John


----------



## skippershe

Whew! What a day









Washed the Outback, washed sheets and re-made the queen bed (my favorite







), ran to Camping World for a new sewer hose setup, also got a clear fitting for that lovely visual when dumping the black tank









Also picked up one more vent pillow to keep dh from stuffing my decorative throw pillow up into the hatch to keep the light out in the morning.

I think we're finally down to packing clothes and food at this point









Got home from CW and dh had given our german shepherd a bath...he's been shedding like crazy, so we spent about an hour picking about 10lbs of cottoney fluff out of his coat. Funniest part was when dh brought the shop vac into the back yard to vacuum up all the hair on the grass, then he started vacuuming the dog...who loved every minute of it!

4 DAYS!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

skippershe said:


> Got home from CW and dh had given our german shepherd a bath...he's been shedding like crazy, so we spent about an hour picking about 10lbs of cottoney fluff out of his coat. Funniest part was when dh brought the shop vac into the back yard to vacuum up all the hair on the grass, then he started vacuuming the dog...who loved every minute of it!


Hey, we vacuumed our dog today too! He didn't mind it terribly. I wouldn't say he "loved" it, but he didn't mind it at all.


----------



## redmonaz

We decided late in the game to attend this rally. I spent some time cruising through this thread. Thanks to all of you who put the time into organizing it! The efforts that were put forth were nothing short of amazing! Also I noticed a few pages about Buffett music. If I had seen that before we may have signed up sooner! Has anyone thought of a Parrot Head party? Should we throw our parrot hats and Hawiian shirts in?
Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

RALLY NOTICE:

I have just updated the Rally Activities and Agenda post. Please see the third post in the _** Announcements For 2007 Western Region Rally **_ thread, or click here for the most current information.

I will see you all, one week from today!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

redmonaz said:


> Has anyone thought of a Parrot Head party? Should we throw our parrot hats and Hawiian shirts in?


Don I say go for it! Jimmy is frequently heard trickling out of our RV while we camp.


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> Has anyone thought of a Parrot Head party? Should we throw our parrot hats and Hawiian shirts in?


Don I say go for it! Jimmy is frequently heard trickling out of our RV while we camp.
[/quote]
Yes!! Bring 'em!
Besides, you're not allowed near the tiki bar unless you are wearing tacky tiki attire


----------



## redmonaz

Heres a link to an article my dad just sent me. Its about a family renting an RV and traveling to Zion. They even stay at the Zion River Resort! I think they are learning some of the things we all know.

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fsb/fsb_arc...dex.htm?cnn=yes

"Besides, you're not allowed near the tiki bar unless you are wearing tacky tiki attire "

Thats how I normally dress anyway.


----------



## skippershe

redmonaz said:


> Heres a link to an article my dad just sent me. Its about a family renting an RV and traveling to Zion. They even stay at the Zion River Resort! I think they are learning some of the things we all know.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fsb/fsb_arc...dex.htm?cnn=yes
> 
> "Besides, you're not allowed near the tiki bar unless you are wearing tacky tiki attire "
> 
> Thats how I normally dress anyway.


What a great article! How did your dad find that??
Thanks for sharing, it was fun to read


----------



## PDX_Doug

I can hardly wait! AARRGGHHH!!!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

Just turned the fridge on, and will start loading it tomorrow








Got the Equalizer hopefully dialed in now after re-installing it for a second time
















Great news that Aplvlykat will be able to make the rally after all!









3 DAYS!!


----------



## skippershe

I just went out to check the fridge temperature and nothing
















I forgot to switch it to Auto...I guess the clicking noise outside should have been a clue









Why all of a sudden am I starting to feel anxiety?? 
I've got the "what have I forgotten" syndrome and we haven't even left yet









2 DAYS!!


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> I just went out to check the fridge temperature and nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to switch it to Auto...I guess the clicking noise outside should have been a clue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all of a sudden am I starting to feel anxiety??
> I've got the "what have I forgotten" syndrome and we haven't even left yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 DAYS!!


You'll be fine, "most of the time" if you forget something you can always buy it on the way or when you get there.









Now ............





















 & NO STRESSING!!  
Tami


----------



## Y-Guy

skippershe said:


> Why all of a sudden am I starting to feel anxiety??


----------



## tdvffjohn

I forgot my DW







..LOL


----------



## skippershe

tdvffjohn said:


> I forgot my DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..LOL


Are you gonna go back?


----------



## Y-Guy

tdvffjohn said:


> I forgot my DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..LOL


You know I could make some smart aleck remark, but it would surly get me in trouble so I'll refrain from make the afore mentioned remark.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> I forgot my DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..LOL


You know I could make some smart aleck remark, but it would surly get me in trouble so I'll refrain from make the afore mentioned remark.















[/quote]

You better not forget me!!! Oh wait, if you do then I can fly into Vegas and we can get In-N-Out Burgers!


----------



## aplvlykat

Well I am sorry to say but we have to cancell the Zion trip. I tried everything I could to get another TV. I found the the State of California does not allow towing behind a rented truck. The trucks they buy don't even come with receivers on them. I tried to borrow my nephews Expedition but him and his wife are oversea's in Cyprus. My truck, due to more delays will not be done untill next week and at this point I am not holding my breath. All I got to say is I tried but for some reason maybe the site number 13, we are the second ones that had this spot which had to cancell, and the motor going on the truck plus the delays in repairing it, it looks like for some reason we were not meant to go. So maybe next time, Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy

Kirk all I can say is...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Bummer Kirk!

I wonder if ZRR has any cabins available? It wouldn't be the same as having your Outback there, but it will be the same great company! Worth considering?









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Might save a bundle on gas as well!


----------



## 3LEES

To all the Western Rally attendees.

I sincerely wish that you all have a safe and wonderful rally! Nothing better than getting together with like minded people.

Keep cool, stay hydrated (with something other that adult beverages







), and have a great time!


----------



## Crawfish

What Dan said.

Leon


----------



## Morgueman

Wow...it took all day today to get ready for this rally...our first rally, and boy are we excited! Can't wait to meet some terrific Outbacker folks. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get the awning out...We've never used it!

(I'm also excited about the more liberal food eating I'm "permitted" by DW while on vacation.







)

Drive safely everyone...See ya' soon!

Eric


----------



## jnk36jnk

Morgueman said:


> Wow...it took all day today to get ready for this rally...our first rally, and boy are we excited! Can't wait to meet some terrific Outbacker folks. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get the awning out...We've never used it!
> 
> (I'm also excited about the more liberal food eating I'm "permitted" by DW while on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Drive safely everyone...See ya' soon!
> 
> Eric










Trust me, Eric, when I tell you there will be more than enough 'helpers' to assist you with the awning!! 
We only have hours to go and we are off. I was awake at 4am due to excitement. I think we have everything except my mom, whom I will drive up and get this morning. See you all soon. Jodi


----------



## sjredburn

Well, this is fun! This rally is our first extended trip in our new Outback-wannabe and my wife is pulling her hair out worrying about forgetting something while scolding me for "overloading" the trailer with excessive amounts of alcohol and power tools (not to be used at the same time, of course). Hey, a guy's got to have priorities...right?

Anyway, just wanted to wish everyone a safe journey before I get back to sneaking more guy stuff into our trailer.

See you all soon!

Stacey


----------



## tdvffjohn

I have made it to Zion









There were 2 Outbacks here when I arrived. Of course the first one I go to meet never heard of the forum. They have been recruited and have been officially invited to join us. The other Outback, no one home. One hour later The Millers arrived. Let the rally begin......Hurry up Doug

John

On edit, talked to the other Outback...they never heard of us either but are leaving tomorow. Told them to check us out too.


----------



## Gemsters

hi everyone! we are one step closer to Zion and the rally. Currently we are in Vegas and staying at the Oasis. We have been on the road since the 22nd and have visited several National Parks as well as the Grand Canyon South rim. We roughed it there for 3 nights at the Mather campground (dry & on self power) now...full tilt with 2 pools and jacuzzi, water fall and the air is cranked. See you in a couple of days, Brent, Teri, Gavin & Gabrielle ( and Murphy aka Millionaire McMurphy) Wish us luck!


----------



## newbie_outbacker

Any good sites available? Might roll in that direction from Phoenix tomorrow. Poor Outback has been sitting over a year and is serviced and ready to pack and GO!!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

newbie_outbacker said:


> Any good sites available? Might roll in that direction from Phoenix tomorrow. Poor Outback has been sitting over a year and is serviced and ready to pack and GO!!!!


A few people have canceled this week so you should check with the RV resort. Hope you can make it. We are part way there!

Checking in from Mountain Home Idaho!


----------



## Crismon4

...what a blast!







Can't wait to get there and we STILL have 36 more hours to go! .....just have to stop in SLC to p/u Grandma and then head on down to the fun!

Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Forecast Wed, July 4...112 degrees


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, we are about 36 hours away from Zion. The PNW Rolling Rally is currently in Mountain Home, Idaho. We have traveled so far with no big problems, although Doug's refer is not working properly and they had to replace a lot of foodstuff. Next stop, Provo, then on to Zion. See everyone on Sunday. Dean and Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

Newbie I hope you can join us, give them a call and make reservations. If you look at the list here and back a few pages you should be able to find a site right in the crowd!


----------



## newbie_outbacker

Y-Guy said:


> Newbie I hope you can join us, give them a call and make reservations. If you look at the list here and back a few pages you should be able to find a site right in the crowd!


Thanks Steve. Long time no see. Where was that....along the river.... Memaloose State Park. Had to look through the history. I have the same trailer....but you..LOL.

Well, we got site 57. Me thinks it will be next to the rowdy parties. The dogs will love it. See ya there.


----------



## BlueWedge

All I can say is check out the blog for just a sampling of the photos we have taken. Sure hope no one took any photos/video of me backing in ...







Must sleep ... have to drive tomorrow. Lost an hour switching to mountain time.


----------



## tdvffjohn

While it definitely gets hot during the day, it is beautiful in the morning. Its about 70 degrees ( I think) a nice cool breeze, so peaceful and quiet. Really enjoying my cup of coffee this morning. The campground is relatively small compared to what I was expecting. With 43 Outbackers coming in, we will dominate the view. The campground map shows around 120 sites but half of those circle the outside perimeter.. You can bike ride every row in about 2 minutes. The place is beautifully manicured. So peaceful as I drink my coffee.

John

Can t wait for the rest of you to get here









Also, for those interested, they do have wi fi here. You need to ask for it at check in. Its no charge.


----------



## newbie_outbacker

tdvffjohn said:


> Forecast Wed, July 4...112 degrees


Nice, we'll get to cool off a bit from Phoenix.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

newbie_outbacker said:


> Newbie I hope you can join us, give them a call and make reservations. If you look at the list here and back a few pages you should be able to find a site right in the crowd!


Thanks Steve. Long time no see. Where was that....along the river.... Memaloose State Park. Had to look through the history. I have the same trailer....but you..LOL.

Well, we got site 57. Me thinks it will be next to the rowdy parties. The dogs will love it. See ya there.
[/quote]

That's great!!!! We are looking forward to seeing you again. Dean, Jodi, Steve and I were all talking about the Meemloose rally and what great rally to start off the NW group.


----------



## TheMillers

John,
It's to bad we couldn't stay for the rally, but it was nice meeting you there for a day. Thanks for helping us get back in our Outback! For those that weren't there. Our door locked with the keys inside. John was able to open the accessory compartment. My sister managed to reach up behind the coach to open the window. We then had to push my 6 year old daughter through the window to open the door. Lessoned learned is to keep a spare set of keys in the truck! Still haven't figured out how the door locked.

Have fun at the Rally. We're in Bryce Canyon heading to Provo tomorrow.

Bruce



tdvffjohn said:


> While it definitely gets hot during the day, it is beautiful in the morning. Its about 70 degrees ( I think) a nice cool breeze, so peaceful and quiet. Really enjoying my cup of coffee this morning. The campground is relatively small compared to what I was expecting. With 43 Outbackers coming in, we will dominate the view. The campground map shows around 120 sites but half of those circle the outside perimeter.. You can bike ride every row in about 2 minutes. The place is beautifully manicured. So peaceful as I drink my coffee.
> 
> John
> 
> Can t wait for the rest of you to get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for those interested, they do have wi fi here. You need to ask for it at check in. Its no charge.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well, here we are, the 4th of July and it is hotter than a fire cracker. At present reading, 5:44pm, it is 112 degrees!!! Too hot for me, for sure. Tonight we will be taking the group photo and saying our goodbyes. I have always hated endings. This certainly has been a fun get together, putting faces to names. Tomorrow we are off on the rest of our vacation. Some of us have survived heat exhaustion, others have survived nasty falls, but, all in all, we have had a safe and happy rally. I, for one, would count it as a great success. Thanks to all the planners, especially those that were not able to make it. Dean and Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dateline: Ogden, Utah

Well, we are back on the road, heading for the second half of our vacation in the Grand Tetons. The 'Family Half', and after all the hustle and bustle of the Zion rally, we are really looking forward to just plopping down in the LaFuma's and not doing anything!

The rally seems to have been a great success! As Jodi mentioned in the last post, it was not without it's challenges, but I think everybody had a ball. As the others find their way home, I'm sure much more will be posted. For now, let me just assure you we have tons of stories to relate!

See you all soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Jeff (WAcamper)... You did good, man! We all missed you, and thoroughly enjoyed your efforts. Thank you!


----------



## mollyp

Glad to hear Zion was a success and a great time was had by all. Can't wait to hear your stories! Get home safe everyone.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

what she said!


----------



## skippershe

Hi all,

We got home last night safe and sound...I have yet had the time to sit down and write memoirs of our trip, but will hopefully get some quiet time tonight to share our story...and tons of photos (all 145 of them







).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got home last night safe and sound...I have yet had the time to sit down and write memoirs of our trip, but will hopefully get some quiet time tonight to share our story...and tons of photos (all 145 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


woo hoo! can't wait to start hearing from all of you!


----------



## Insomniak

After trekking through some of the most brutal heat I've ever experienced, we're home safe and sound. Last night at around 5pm, in Baker (California), the temperature was 122 degrees! Whew!

I myself took a few photos....around 830 or so! Most of which I'll be sharing with Doug for the memory book he and his wife will be putting together. There are some great photos of some great people that I hope will be enjoyed by all. Despite the heat, there were smiles everywhere! I'll try to post some on another web site in the next week or so (we're a bit limited on what we can post here)









Here's a few from the rally:

The 2007 Western States Rally Gang:










Outback Party Central:










Outback City:










The view from our back yard:










The Equal-i-zer folks had a nice presentation and cool prizes:










Staying cool wasn't always easy!










The heat seemed to affect some more than others.....










Grand Marshal PDX Doug leading the kid's July 4th bike parade:










The fireworks display lasted mere minutes before the hills surrounding the park caught fire. 
Fortunately the wind was blowing away from the park and it didn't appear as if anyone was in danger. 
The show was halted and the crowd evacuated:










RUN !!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Insomniak said:


> After trekking through some of the most brutal heat I've ever experienced, we're home safe and sound. Last night at around 5pm, in Baker (California), the temperature was 122 degrees! Whew!
> 
> I myself took a few photos....around 830 or so! Most of which I'll be sharing with Doug for the memory book he and his wife will be putting together. There are some great photos of some great people that I hope will be enjoyed by all. Despite the heat, there were smiles everywhere! I'll try to post some on another web site in the next week or so (we're a bit limited on what we can post here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few from the rally:
> 
> The 2007 Western States Rally Gang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback Party Central:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback City:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from our back yard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Equal-i-zer folks had a nice presentation and cool prizes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying cool wasn't always easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heat seemed to affect some more than others.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Marshal PDX Doug leading the kid's July 4th bike parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fireworks display lasted mere minutes before the hills surrounding the park caught fire.
> Fortunately the wind was blowing away from the park and it didn't appear as if anyone was in danger.
> The show was halted and the crowd evacuated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUN !!!!!


OMG!


----------



## 3LEES

Insomniak said:


> The fireworks display lasted mere minutes before the hills surrounding the park caught fire.
> Fortunately the wind was blowing away from the park and it didn't appear as if anyone was in danger.
> The show was halted and the crowd evacuated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUN !!!!!


If you've ever been to a fireworks display, and the display handlers set fire to the surrounding hillsides...

Seems that ******** have migrated west...









I bet y'all will have stories to tell for months...maybe years.

All in all, looks like a successful Outback Rally.


----------



## Husker92

That fire explains why everyone was back from the fireworks so quickly.

It was really nice meeting everyone. We had such a great time the 105+ weather didn't slow us down.

One note - new cars can still over heat! On the climb out of the Prim Valley (Nevada/California border) it was 122 F and I couldn't believe all the cars and trucks that overheated. It was crazy. The last 5 -10 minutes of the climb I noticed my temperature rising and I turned off the air.

Desipite the heat we made it home safely.

Thanks for a great rally!

When is the next Western Rally?


----------



## Crismon4

...Well, we started out thinking:

2400 miles, 7 states, 4 national parks, and Vegas baby!







......

...and as it stands right now it's:

1100 miles, 6 states, 1 national park, 2 Urgent Care Centers, 3 pharmacies, numerous rolling "pharmacies", 2 high temperature records, and Vegas Baby!.....and we still have the family reunion in California to go!

Gordon rolled his ankle coming back from our Canyoneering adventure (highly recommend it as a family day trip), and my Mother fell at our fifth wheel and has been flat on her back ever since, Jesse had a brief flu bug one day and if that wasn't enough, I had a migraine the day before we left! Our son Robert, was the only healthy one for a day or so









Not exactly what we had planned, but as we have learned over the years, it's not so much what we plan for, but how we adjust to the bumps in the road, and who we meet along the way...a sense of humor always helps too!

More stories and pictures to follow (including the temperature reading of 120 degrees from the Dodge outside temperature guage, but all in all we had a really great time, met loads of terrific folks, and can't wait for the next Outbacker experience!

Thanks to all to brought the 2007 Western Rally to fruition, and to those who weren't there in person, but were in spirit!









Tricia, Gordon, Robert, Jesse and Skee


----------



## Insomniak

We also stopped in Primm for lunch and gas. It was so hot there, that we decided to see if we could fry an egg on the sidewalk. Well, not wanting to be total slobs, we got out a frying pan and put the egg in there. Tossed the pan in the bed of the truck and went inside for lunch. When we came out, the egg was almost perfectly cooked, with a still-soft yolk! Too funny....


----------



## RizFam

Crismon4 said:


> Gordon rolled his ankle coming back from our Canyoneering adventure (highly recommend it as a family day trip), and my Mother fell at our fifth wheel and has been flat on her back ever since, Jesse had a brief flu bug one day and if that wasn't enough, I had a migraine the day before we left! Our son Robert, was the only healthy one for a day or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly what we had planned, but as we have learned over the years, it's not so much what we plan for, but how we adjust to the bumps in the road, and who we meet along the way...a sense of humor always helps too!
> 
> Tricia, Gordon, Robert, Jesse and Skee


Wow, sorry to hear about all of the illness & injuries.







Definitely makes for a more memorable vacation tho.















I agree w/ your philosophy & I always say.... it isn't what happens to us that really matters, it is how we respond, learn & grow from it.

Hope everyone is feeling better.



> Insomniak Posted Today, 02:11 AM
> 
> We also stopped in Primm for lunch and gas. It was so hot there, that we decided to see if we could fry an egg on the sidewalk. Well, not wanting to be total slobs, we got out a frying pan and put the egg in there. Tossed the pan in the bed of the truck and went inside for lunch. When we came out, the egg was almost perfectly cooked, with a still-soft yolk! Too funny....


You have a Beautiful Family!








Cooking the egg outside in the blazing heat is hysterical.









Glad everyone is arriving home safely! 
Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

what Tami said x2!!


----------



## Insomniak

We traveled to the rally with the Mbakers clan, who is with us in the egg photo. My wife was behind the camera for a change! Yup, the heat cooked that sucker right up!


----------



## tdvffjohn

We went to Salt Lake for one night then drove to Victorsville , Ca for fri nite. Along the way we experienced 116 degrees to 104 in Salt Lake. Going thru the Mohavee desert it hit 121 degrees. That was the easy part. We hit a sand storm about 15 miles before Barstow, Ca. Easily 50- 60 mile an hr sustained winds with gusts well over that. Brownout conditions for about 5 minutes, could not see more than 20 feet ahead at 5 mph. I said to the DW that we were going over, it was just a matter of when. We were lucky, got thru it without a mark on the camper or truck. We did see 2 tractor trailers on their side and a camper who had every window on the drivers side broken from rocks in the wind. The wind was coming from our left straight across the road. In all my years driving, it was the first time I was scared driving, heart pounding scared. We still cannot believe we stayed on our tires.

I told my DW, in the future she can load as much weight as she wants in the camper









We are settled at the KOA in Pamona , Ca for sat, sun, and mon nites as of now.

John


----------



## SoCalOutback

tdvffjohn said:


> We went to Salt Lake for one night then drove to Victorsville , Ca for fri nite. Along the way we experienced 116 degrees to 104 in Salt Lake. Going thru the Mohavee desert it hit 121 degrees. That was the easy part. We hit a sand storm about 15 miles before Barstow, Ca. Easily 50- 60 mile an hr sustained winds with gusts well over that. Brownout conditions for about 5 minutes, could not see more than 20 feet ahead at 5 mph. I said to the DW that we were going over, it was just a matter of when. We were lucky, got thru it without a mark on the camper or truck. We did see 2 tractor trailers on their side and a camper who had every window on the drivers side broken from rocks in the wind. The wind was coming from our left straight across the road. In all my years driving, it was the first time I was scared driving, heart pounding scared. We still cannot believe we stayed on our tires.
> 
> I told my DW, in the future she can load as much weight as she wants in the camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are settled at the KOA in Pamona , Ca for sat, sun, and mon nites as of now.
> 
> John


John,

Glad you made it out of the sand storm ok. We hit 123 degrees in baker on our way back Thursday. We live about 15 minutes away from Pomona so if you need anything let me know.

Todd


----------



## skippershe

SoCalOutback said:


> We went to Salt Lake for one night then drove to Victorsville , Ca for fri nite. Along the way we experienced 116 degrees to 104 in Salt Lake. Going thru the Mohavee desert it hit 121 degrees. That was the easy part. We hit a sand storm about 15 miles before Barstow, Ca. Easily 50- 60 mile an hr sustained winds with gusts well over that. Brownout conditions for about 5 minutes, could not see more than 20 feet ahead at 5 mph. I said to the DW that we were going over, it was just a matter of when. We were lucky, got thru it without a mark on the camper or truck. We did see 2 tractor trailers on their side and a camper who had every window on the drivers side broken from rocks in the wind. The wind was coming from our left straight across the road. In all my years driving, it was the first time I was scared driving, heart pounding scared. We still cannot believe we stayed on our tires.
> 
> I told my DW, in the future she can load as much weight as she wants in the camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are settled at the KOA in Pamona , Ca for sat, sun, and mon nites as of now.
> 
> John


John, We hit a brief sandstorm ourselves, I believe it was just before the Cajon Pass. I had been driving for about 100 miles when we saw it up ahead, so we thought it was best that Pat took over...good thing because we got hit with a few gusts and it was only my first time driving on the highway. I'm so glad to hear that you all got through it without incident







We really enjoyed meeting you and your family.

John,

Glad you made it out of the sand storm ok. We hit 123 degrees in baker on our way back Thursday. We live about 15 minutes away from Pomona so if you need anything let me know.

Todd
[/quote]
Todd,
We hit the same 123 degrees in Baker as well







When we got home, it was 73 degrees...a 50 degree difference! We were so thankful to get home safely and back to decent weather...whew!
It was great meeting you all as well, hope to camp with you again soon. I'm starting to look for a few places to check out for a possible So Cal fall rally someplace near the beach...


----------



## aplvlykat

Well I am glad to hear that everyone made it home ok. John, are you staying down at Puddingstone KOA? I didn't think it was that windy, up here in the desert we call that a breeze. I have to admit that it has been hot for about a week now we have seen temps of around 110-115. If I would have known when you folks were driving by, you guy's could have taken a break, gone swimming and have a cold one on me. By the why that hill called Cajon is the one I blew my motor on. I still don't have my truck back maybe this coming week. Kirk


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

tdvffjohn said:


> We went to Salt Lake for one night then drove to Victorsville , Ca for fri nite. Along the way we experienced 116 degrees to 104 in Salt Lake. Going thru the Mohavee desert it hit 121 degrees. That was the easy part. We hit a sand storm about 15 miles before Barstow, Ca. Easily 50- 60 mile an hr sustained winds with gusts well over that. Brownout conditions for about 5 minutes, could not see more than 20 feet ahead at 5 mph. I said to the DW that we were going over, it was just a matter of when. We were lucky, got thru it without a mark on the camper or truck. We did see 2 tractor trailers on their side and a camper who had every window on the drivers side broken from rocks in the wind. The wind was coming from our left straight across the road. In all my years driving, it was the first time I was scared driving, heart pounding scared. We still cannot believe we stayed on our tires.
> 
> I told my DW, in the future she can load as much weight as she wants in the camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are settled at the KOA in Pamona , Ca for sat, sun, and mon nites as of now.
> 
> John


wow! some story! a few years ago there was a sand storm between here and Hermiston that caused the same visibility problem. There was a massive pile up and some people killed. Could you imagine is someone was towing a lightweight trailer thru that?yikes!







So glad you made it ok. Kick back, have a few and calm your nerves!


----------



## tdvffjohn

aplvlykat said:


> Well I am glad to hear that everyone made it home ok. John, are you staying down at Puddingstone KOA? I didn't think it was that windy, up here in the desert we call that a breeze. I have to admit that it has been hot for about a week now we have seen temps of around 110-115. If I would have known when you folks were driving by, you guy's could have taken a break, gone swimming and have a cold one on me. By the why that hill called Cajon is the one I blew my motor on. I still don't have my truck back maybe this coming week. Kirk


LA/Pomona/Fairplex KOA...site 109

Just visited the Petersons Auto Museum........now to the pool

John


----------



## PDX_Doug

WOW! Do we Westerners know how to plan a rally, or what!

SANDSTORMS! WILDFIRES! RECORD TEMPERATURES! PHYSICAL CLAMITIES GALORE!

It just doesn't get any better than this!









I am happy to say, we are all settled into a beautiful campground (Colter Bay) in the Grand Tetons, Wyoming. We are parked next to BlueWedge, and have three other Outbacks within 150 feet. One is even an Outbacker! I have also seen two others nearby, but have not met the occupants yet.

When we arrived yesterday afternoon, it was a chilly 90some degrees (low 90's), but we were in 100 degree plus temps right up until about the last 1/2 hour of the drive from Zion.

At the moment, I am sitting in the Jackson Lake Lodge - borrowing their Wi-Fi - and just watched one of the most spectacular sunsets of my life. The stunning panorama of The Grand Tetons across the lake, with the Sun setting behind them. All I can say is WOW! Well, that, and make sure some time in your life you make your way out here and experience it for yourself!

Gotta go for now, and find my way back to the Outback. Hope all is well with our Outback family. I miss you all.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Yianni

Insomniak said:


> We also stopped in Primm for lunch and gas. It was so hot there, that we decided to see if we could fry an egg on the sidewalk. Well, not wanting to be total slobs, we got out a frying pan and put the egg in there. Tossed the pan in the bed of the truck and went inside for lunch. When we came out, the egg was almost perfectly cooked, with a still-soft yolk! Too funny....


We stayed at the hotel on the way home to get everyone a break from 2 weeks in the trailer and saw you crazy guys. I was just about to call security about the egg thing until I realized it was the Baker and Insomniak clan.
Even with the heat, we had to stop in Baker at The Mad Greek. It was pretty good.
Thanks everyone and Dawn (Skippershire) especially for making this such a great rally. We all had a great time and really enjoyed meeting everyone. 
Any ideas for next Summer?

Louie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! Do we Westerners know how to plan a rally, or what!
> 
> SANDSTORMS! WILDFIRES! RECORD TEMPERATURES! PHYSICAL CLAMITIES GALORE!
> 
> It just doesn't get any better than this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to say, we are all settled into a beautiful campground (Colter Bay) in the Grand Tetons, Wyoming. We are parked next to BlueWedge, and have three other Outbacks within 150 feet. One is even an Outbacker! I have also seen two others nearby, but have not met the occupants yet.
> 
> When we arrived yesterday afternoon, it was a chilly 90some degrees (low 90's), but we were in 100 degree plus temps right up until about the last 1/2 hour of the drive from Zion.
> 
> At the moment, I am sitting in the Jackson Lake Lodge - borrowing their Wi-Fi - and just watched one of the most spectacular sunsets of my life. The stunning panorama of The Grand Tetons across the lake, with the Sun setting behind them. All I can say is WOW! Well, that, and make sure some time in your life you make your way out here and experience it for yourself!
> 
> Gotta go for now, and find my way back to the Outback. Hope all is well with our Outback family. I miss you all.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


thanks for posting Doug! and so glad a cold front came thru for ya! Tri-Cities had high of 107 in the last week and it was down to lower 90's yesterday.
Will look forward to picks when you get back home.Drive safe!


----------



## MaeJae

Glad everyone had a great time!!!
(you can keep _that_ heat though...







)

Does anyone have a list of who won what prizes?
More pictures anyone?

MaeJae


----------



## Yianni

Yianni said:


> We also stopped in Primm for lunch and gas. It was so hot there, that we decided to see if we could fry an egg on the sidewalk. Well, not wanting to be total slobs, we got out a frying pan and put the egg in there. Tossed the pan in the bed of the truck and went inside for lunch. When we came out, the egg was almost perfectly cooked, with a still-soft yolk! Too funny....


We stayed at the hotel on the way home to get everyone a break from 2 weeks in the trailer and saw you crazy guys. I was just about to call security about the egg thing until I realized it was the Baker and Insomniak clan.
Even with the heat, we had to stop in Baker at The Mad Greek. It was pretty good.
Thanks everyone and Dawn (Skippershe) especially for making this such a great rally. We all had a great time and really enjoyed meeting everyone. 
Any ideas for next Summer?

Louie
[/quote]


----------



## Insomniak

MaeJae said:


> Glad everyone had a great time!!!
> (you can keep _that_ heat though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Does anyone have a list of who won what prizes?
> More pictures anyone?
> 
> MaeJae


I have pics of all the prize winners, but I'd need to figure out who they all are before I post them! Shouldn't be too difficult. The only event I missed was the breakfast potluck, and I don't remember if there were prizes at that one.


----------



## skippershe

Insomniak said:


> Glad everyone had a great time!!!
> (you can keep _that_ heat though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Does anyone have a list of who won what prizes?
> More pictures anyone?
> 
> MaeJae


I have pics of all the prize winners, but I'd need to figure out who they all are before I post them! Shouldn't be too difficult. The only event I missed was the breakfast potluck, and I don't remember if there were prizes at that one.
[/quote]
MaeJae, I just posted our story and 148 photos in my own seperate thread...I did include a photo of the breakfast potluck and Kevin is correct, no prizes were given out that morning...
I think Doug has an official list of most of the prize winners...there were so many prizes given out it was hard to keep track!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there everyone, we are currently in Hardin, MT. Dean had had his requisite beer and I can now hear him snoring in the lounge chair. We drove about 325 mile today from Rawlins, Wyo. I know he probably won't want me to tell on him but we had a little accident coming out of a gas station in Casper and now the OB has two dings on the driver's side. The most current ding was a bad one. All I can say is the water heater was not impacted and we can still extend the outback slide! Bum deal!! It is only about 85 here, but pretty sultry. There was a huge storm in Billings last night with hail and extreme wind. No signs of anything like that for today, thank goodness. We had a very interesting time at Martin's Cove, Wyo yesterday. Would highly recommend it to anyone interested in pioneer history. But I have nothing good to say about Rawlins I am afraid. There were two other OB's at our KOA campground. In fact, one of them, from Virginia was having tire issues. Sound familiar? Missing all of you bur having a great time. jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there everyone, we are currently in Hardin, MT. Dean had had his requisite beer and I can now hear him snoring in the lounge chair. We drove about 325 mile today from Rawlins, Wyo. I know he probably won't want me to tell on him but we had a little accident coming out of a gas station in Casper and now the OB has two dings on the driver's side. The most current ding was a bad one. All I can say is the water heater was not impacted and we can still extend the outback slide! Bum deal!! It is only about 85 here, but pretty sultry. There was a huge storm in Billings last night with hail and extreme wind. No signs of anything like that for today, thank goodness. We had a very interesting time at Martin's Cove, Wyo yesterday. Would highly recommend it to anyone interested in pioneer history. But I have nothing good to say about Rawlins I am afraid. There were two other OB's at our KOA campground. In fact, one of them, from Virginia was having tire issues. Sound familiar? Missing all of you bur having a great time. jodi


Jodi,
tell Dean he just joined the DING bat club. Yes, we are members, or rather Rick is. Our last TT, aluminum, had a little accident with a cement barrier at a truck stop. Rick turned too sharp and it dang near opened the tt like a can of tuna! the cement barrier was in bad shape, it was clear we were not the first or the last!
Glad you are having a good time and Dean is relaxing!


----------



## Morgueman

The run-down...

The GREAT:








First Outback rally for us.
The entire family said they had a great time and want to attend more rallies (though in cooler weather).
Tons of raffle prizes was really an unexpected pleasant surprise.
Yummy Famous Dave's meal!
Got lucky twice...backin' in to the spot upon arrival, and then again when backin' to the Hensley...Phew!!!
We enjoyed EVERYONE we met.
2054 total miles.

The "room for improvement:"








No "Finale" at the fireworks show..."Let's go kids...NOW!"
hi temps coming home through Mojave Desert = 122 required us to blast the heater to avoid overheating
two rubber fasteners on propane cover broke off
Service light for 4-wheel drive coming on twice
Two greasy washers dropped out of the electric jack when I lifted the jack for the final ride home...hmm???

Overall:
Loved it...Thanks to everyone for their great attitudes, and special thanks to Jeff, Dawn, and Doug for organizing this happenin'.

See ya' on the road,
Eric


----------



## sjredburn

The SOB's have returned home too!

We just wanted to add our thanks to Doug, Dawn, and everyone involved in planning & running the very successful Zion Rally!

Despite the sizzling temperatures, we managed to have lots of fun. It was wonderful getting to meet so many of you who have posted here since we joined this group. We couldn't imagine a nicer bunch of folks to share in our first "big" trip in the trailer. We sure won some cool stuff (especially the Oregon basket). And boy, those slugs sure were tasty!

Our final tally: 1750 miles, 2 Nat'l forests, 2 Nat'l Monuments, 3 Nat'l Parks (glad we bought the annual pass!), one cracked windshield, and one grubby but unscathed MaxLite.

We headed to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon on the 5th, where we enjoyed cooler temperatures and experienced the usual afternoon thundershowers. On one side trip to a rim overlook, we actually hit 53 degrees, half what we saw in Zion! This time it was lightning starting a nearby fire, but fortunately not a threat to our campsite. On our way home to So CA, we spotted a few more blazes in the AZ mountains. Luckily, we didn't encounter 122 degrees or sandstorms, but 117 degrees and constant stiff headwinds did tax the poor Hemi and kill our mileage. We coasted into Vegas on fumes!

We just downloaded our 271 pictures. Judy enjoyed the new camera! We'll try to post a couple of the better ones soon.

Glad to hear that others had a great time and have made it safely to their next destinations. We look forward to our next opportunity to get together...Dawn...?

Cheers!
Stacey, Judy, Jessie & Cooper


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Wow - sounds like some of you encountered some pretty intense heat! We are on the second half of our vacation and currently up on the Piute in Utah. Since the rally we've been to Coral Pink Sand Dune - way cool - were it was about 100 degrees. We rode ATV's there for a couple of days then it was off the Bryce Canyon. Wow - what a site that was! We also were able to ride in the Dixie National Forrest just outside of Bryce. We went on a 44 mile, 4 plus hour ride yesterday! We encountered a prairie dog habitat that was really neat. The prarie dogs where everywhere!!! Saw plenty of deer as well. Now we are up on the Piute trail where the kids and I are having a down day and Steve's out exploring. It's only 96 degrees here. We're here for a few nights and then heading back home this weekend.

We had a blast at the rally and enjoyed making new friends. We are looking forward to another rally.

Sandi, Steve, Scott and Sean


----------



## Y-Guy

Wow some of you are already home? I'm loving this 2 week vacation!

We had a blast at Coral Pink Dunes









Bryce was great, but getting into the back country was even better and the sights were amazing.









We were able to drive very close to these Hoodoo's









And the wildlife was amazing


----------



## skippershe

Steve! Gorgeous photos!
You actually got to be around pine trees and hoo doos?? I'm so jealous








Lucky you! Enjoy the rest of your vacation, looking forward to some more photos


----------



## Crismon4

....O.K.....hold on to your hats!









.......update! Mom (AKA Grandma) has a broken back! My brother flew down to the family reunion in Fresno, and escorted her back to PDX....no thanks to the Urgent Care Center in Las Vegas OR the ER in Fresno (acutally Clovis)! It was only after she was back home that the ER called to say that they FINALLY read the X-Ray and were anxious (ya think?) to let her know that her back is broken....so, it's off to her doctor tomorrow and a probable MRI. More updates later! All I can say is thank goodness that my brother came down for the reunion and at this moment I am completely enjoying a Margarita at JGW RV Resort in Redding







!

Tomorrow we're taking the boys to the waterpark here in Redding and then the L-O-N-G drive home to Camas on Wednesday.....Pictures to follow!

Safe travels all! and we can't wait for another "uneventful" rally!









Tricia


----------



## Yianni

Crismon4 said:


> ....O.K.....hold on to your hats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......update! Mom (AKA Grandma) has a broken back! My brother flew down to the family reunion in Fresno, and escorted her back to PDX....no thanks to the Urgent Care Center in Las Vegas OR the ER in Fresno (acutally Clovis)! It was only after she was back home that the ER called to say that they FINALLY read the X-Ray and were anxious (ya think?) to let her know that her back is broken....so, it's off to her doctor tomorrow and a probable MRI. More updates later! All I can say is thank goodness that my brother came down for the reunion and at this moment I am completely enjoying a Margarita at JGW RV Resort in Redding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Tomorrow we're taking the boys to the waterpark here in Redding and then the L-O-N-G drive home to Camas on Wednesday.....Pictures to follow!
> 
> Safe travels all! and we can't wait for another "uneventful" rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia


Tricia,
Hope your mom is ok and have a safe trip home.

Louie


----------



## Y-Guy

Wow Tricia! We'll keep her and you all in our thoughts and prayers on your travels home.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> ....O.K.....hold on to your hats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......update! Mom (AKA Grandma) has a broken back! My brother flew down to the family reunion in Fresno, and escorted her back to PDX....no thanks to the Urgent Care Center in Las Vegas OR the ER in Fresno (acutally Clovis)! It was only after she was back home that the ER called to say that they FINALLY read the X-Ray and were anxious (ya think?) to let her know that her back is broken....so, it's off to her doctor tomorrow and a probable MRI. More updates later! All I can say is thank goodness that my brother came down for the reunion and at this moment I am completely enjoying a Margarita at JGW RV Resort in Redding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Tomorrow we're taking the boys to the waterpark here in Redding and then the L-O-N-G drive home to Camas on Wednesday.....Pictures to follow!
> 
> Safe travels all! and we can't wait for another "uneventful" rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia


OMG - how horrible!!!! I'm finally glad she has an answer but wow! I hope she has a speedy recovery and that you, Gordon and the boys enjoy the remainder of your trip. Wow!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

how sad that she broke her back-yikes! keep us posted on what the dr says! Hello to Gordon and the kids from us!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tricia, I hope your mom feels better soon.

As for my travels, we are leaving Pamona today and heading to Santee Lakes in San Diego. I was hoping to cross California Jim someway this week but both our schedules just did not match so maybe next time. Went to Disneyland yesterday and we had a blast. The lower temps here are nicer than Zion









John


----------



## skippershe

Tricia! OMG! So it turns out to be a broken back and all they gave your mom was Motrin for the pain???








How in the world could they miss this?

Please tell your mom we're thinking of her and hope she's doing better soon!

p.s., We both really enjoyed meeting you, Gordon and the kids...hope we can meet again someday soon


----------



## PDX_Doug

YIKES!

Tricia, please give your mom our best! My brother and his wife were involved in a car accident many years back, and both suffered broken backs. It took the doctors a couple of weeks to figure out what had happened. Fortunately there are broken backs, and then there are broken backs. We will hope she will recover fully and quickly!

As for us, we are just starting our last full days in The Grand Tetons before heading for home. Spend yesterday in Yellowstone, and all I can say is, there is nothing about that place that is over-rated! Absolutely phenomenal!

We are a little over 2,000 miles into our adventure to date, with about 1,000 more to go before we sleep in our own beds. It's been a great trip, but I think we are all ready to get home (if not back to work!).

Will post more later, when we have a better connection, and more time to put pictures together.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Spent wed at Corrodo beach right outside a Naval air base. Saw quite afew planes and jets coming and going. Watched 2 fighters land, they were about 300 ft over the beach on approach









Spent thurs at Sea World.....busy, baked but fun

Today, taking a 2 hr harbor boat ride past all the ships Navy ships docked and in dry dock repair. Fri night is cruise night on Grand St, Escondido









No plans yet fro sat but the DW flies home sat nite at 8 and sunday I start my trek home. So far I have logged 5100 miles......ooooohhh the fuel bill









John


----------



## Crismon4

tdvffjohn said:


> Today, taking a 2 hr harbor boat ride past all the ships Navy ships docked and in dry dock repair. Fri night is cruise night on Grand St, Escondido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Hey John....enjoy Cruise Night! We really enjoyed it for the past couple of years when we visit Gordon's family in Escondido/San Marcos....go a bit early and grab a bite to eat to get a decent parking place!

Enjoy!

Tricia


----------



## California Jim

tdvffjohn said:


> So far I have logged 5100 miles......ooooohhh the fuel bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Hmmmm. Intriguing.

5100 miles / about say 12mpg = 425 gallons of diesel x $3 = ....OH MY !









But it's still way cheaper than loading your family on to airplanes for a vacation. Oh wait.....


----------



## tdvffjohn

Het, who unpinned this, I m not home yet







so its not over til its over

Its sat nite, mostly picked up and the trailer is hooked up again. Heading home from San Diego on sunday morn. Only 2900 miles to home.









Need a few minor warranty items taken care off so when I reach Pa, I am going to try and drop the trailer off at the dealer. No sense passing them and driving 3 hrs back another day.

John


----------



## Husker92

We should start a tread that titled *Where's John*







?

Then everyday we could guess where is John on his trip back east!

















Have a safe trip!


----------



## Herkdoctor

John,
Have a safe trip home.

Scott


----------



## skippershe

Hi John









Nope, the rally's not over until everyone is home safe and sound








Please check in when you can and give us updates on your progress...


----------



## Y-Guy

God speed and save journey my friend!


----------



## campmg

Hey John, I guess the td (truck driver) part of your name is really in play here == 2,900 miles to go? Have a safe trip. By the way, did you make it through Prescott?

Mitch


----------



## jnk36jnk

I am not sure when we last posted, but we are still on the road and will be for another week. Since leaving Zion, we have spent a day in Salt Lake City visiting friends, two days in Wyoming at historical sites, wiped out a concrete barrier at a service station in Casper Wyoming with the right rear of the Outback, then on into Montana to visit the Custer Battlefield. Spent two days in Hardin Montana, then went due north to Malta, Montana were we had lunch before crossing into Canada. While in Malta we had lunch in a city park, and meet two other families from Oregon, also having lurch. What are the odds of that happening?
From Malta we went due north, crossing into Saskatchewan, near a little village called Val Marie. The Canadian border guard had a very hard time understanding how someone form Oregon, on their way to Alberta, could be so far east to be using such a out of the way border crossing as the one we were at. After going through the trailer and looking in the back of the truck he let us go. We spend the night in Val Marie, raising the population from 140 to 143. From there we went on to Taber Alberta, spending two nights in the municipal park out on th Old Man river. From there to Blairmore Alberta to visit with family. We will be here another night, then on to British Columbia for a few days. Diesel here is costing me an hate average of 97.9 cents Canadian per liter, which comes close to $4.00 per gallon. OUCH!!

Dean


----------



## TheMillers

Doug,
We were there that night in Loop O. We really loved Colter Bay and the Tetons. We had a fox run through our campsite the first night, and the lake was right behind our site. To bad we didn't meet.

Bruce



PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! Do we Westerners know how to plan a rally, or what!
> 
> SANDSTORMS! WILDFIRES! RECORD TEMPERATURES! PHYSICAL CLAMITIES GALORE!
> 
> It just doesn't get any better than this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to say, we are all settled into a beautiful campground (Colter Bay) in the Grand Tetons, Wyoming. We are parked next to BlueWedge, and have three other Outbacks within 150 feet. One is even an Outbacker! I have also seen two others nearby, but have not met the occupants yet.
> 
> When we arrived yesterday afternoon, it was a chilly 90some degrees (low 90's), but we were in 100 degree plus temps right up until about the last 1/2 hour of the drive from Zion.
> 
> At the moment, I am sitting in the Jackson Lake Lodge - borrowing their Wi-Fi - and just watched one of the most spectacular sunsets of my life. The stunning panorama of The Grand Tetons across the lake, with the Sun setting behind them. All I can say is WOW! Well, that, and make sure some time in your life you make your way out here and experience it for yourself!
> 
> Gotta go for now, and find my way back to the Outback. Hope all is well with our Outback family. I miss you all.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sunday nite.......staying at the KOA in Flagstaff.

Forget I 70, the 2 steepest climbs so far that worked my truck was 17 from Pheonix to Flagstaff







in 111 degrees temp

Hoping to make Amarillo tomorrow, we ll see.

John


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Have a safe journey home John and girls as well as Dean and Jodi. Can't have this thread getting "lost" until you all arrive home safely.


----------



## ARzark

If there was an Outbackers.com Rally Merit Badge, you all sure would have earned several of them!
Just hearing a few of the stories, and seeing a few of the attendee's photo's... it appears it was a rally to remember for years to come!

Ironic, putting so much time into the planning and then not attending, but I am glad to see everyone had a fun and shall we say, an interesting time!?!

Thanks again to the wonderful folks at Equal-i-zer and the very supportive western region Outback dealerships who participated and supported this rally. Without them, this rally would not have been what it was. Thanks to Dawn and Doug who really went all out and pulled this thing off, despite my dropping out mid stream. You guys are the best!

Now with all that being said.....

MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!


Ditto...


----------



## BlueWedge

OK. We got back on the night of the 14th. Hopefully the PDX's are back. I am going to be updating our blog with a new day and photos each of the next 10 days. Kind of a delayed trip I guess. Around 4000 miles total and the Ford is now broken in.

Thanks to everyone that helped plan the Rally, it was wonderful. Thanks again to the sponsors. We actually ended up using some of the things they provided on the rest of our trip. We have a bit over 732 photos at 4.9 gb. We slacked a few days taking photos I guess. I will probably have to create a few albums on our website.

Sorry to hear about Crismons mother. I had no idea that it was that bad. please keep us updated on her health.

Safe trip back to NJ for the tdvff crew.

I now need to put on a sweater ... the temp has dropped below 100 here in Seattle.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!


Ditto...















[/quote]
Hit up Insomniak for photos! He was a crazy man with his camera, snapping away every second of the day


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, just a note to let you all know we are not home yet. We are currently at the community campground of Grand Forks, BC. This is one of Dean's favorite places. We have a little better than 4000 miles chalked up and still have about 800 to go. Unfortunately we have had a little sadness color this ending of our trip. My 30 yr old neice, Emily, passed away on Sunday after a 4 1/2 yr battle with breast cancer. We are heading to our daughters' home in Lake Stevens in order to attend the memorial service. We knew she was struggling and had hoped she would be able to hang on a little while longer. At least now she is pain free. At anyrate, we are headed west, one more night on the road and we will then be back to civilization which includes having to drive through Seattle to get home. That is something Dean hates. I will let you all know when we actually get to Molalla. j


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, just a note to let you all know we are not home yet. We are currently at the community campground of Grand Forks, BC. This is one of Dean's favorite places. We have a little better than 4000 miles chalked up and still have about 800 to go. Unfortunately we have had a little sadness color this ending of our trip. My 30 yr old neice, Emily, passed away on Sunday after a 4 1/2 yr battle with breast cancer. We are heading to our daughters' home in Lake Stevens in order to attend the memorial service. We knew she was struggling and had hoped she would be able to hang on a little while longer. At least now she is pain free. At anyrate, we are headed west, one more night on the road and we will then be back to civilization which includes having to drive through Seattle to get home. That is something Dean hates. I will let you all know when we actually get to Molalla. j


I'm so sorry for your loss. She was so young and to have such a long battle. Make sure to take care of yourselves during the next two days to insure you arrive safely! Good luck driving through Seattle!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Update.....we are in Sallisaw. Oklahoma tonight.

I should know better than to pick a destination distance. The other night was the first time this whole trip I did just that when I said I was going to try to make it to Amarillo, Texas. Pulled out of the campground at 7 am, went to the service station for coffee and noticed my one tire looked soft. It wasn t soft but it looked that way because the inside tire on the driver side of my TV was flat. Good Sam arrived, changed the tire and 1 1/2 hrs later, I was on my way. I made it 80 miles from Amarillo and stayed in New Mexico.

I just picked up a K N air filter cleaning kit and washed out my filter tonight. Will reoil in morning. Since the sand storm, I have went from 11.5 mpg to 9 towing. The truck also does not seem as strong so tomorrow we will see if its the hills and headwinds creating the difference or the filter being real dirty.

John

Sorry to hear of your niece jnk36jnk.

When the two of us make it home safely the rally will officially be over.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Hit the road at 7 am wed morn and just kept going. Drove til 8:30 pm and logged 824 miles







Ok, I need to edit a addition error, it was 754 miles









Plan on making it home thurs nite, its less than 600 to go









John


----------



## PDX_Doug

824 miles in one day!?!

John... John... John!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.:


----------



## Crismon4

....I hear ya! When you're gettin' close to home....it's so hard to stop!

Safe travels!


----------



## skippershe

Probably a record here! Be safe John


----------



## tdvffjohn

Home safe. I edited my last post,.....on wed, we did 754 miles, on thurs, we did 650 to get home.

Total miles for the trip...8,249 miles...........and according to my dash meter, I burned 711 gallons of fuel







, oh my , when the bill comes.

All in all, a great trip....one flat tire, a cracked winshield thru New Mexico and a sandstorm to scare the H out of me. I really enjoyed meeting everyone at the rally in Zion. The heat was certainly hot but I expected it anyway so it in no way put a damper on the trip. It was good to see the DW's Father and sister in San Diego and spend time with her family (5 days). Would I do it again, yes, but maybe in 2 or 3 years.

The Outback performed outstanding, and with all the heat , I am glad I put the radials on it. I think they helped. Unfortunately , the dealer would not let me drop it off on my way home, they gave me an appt in 2 weeks. As I said to the service guy ( who really did not care about my cercumstance ) that is the down side to buying from a dealer 2 1/2 hrs from home, now I have to make 2 trips to get the items fixed. 5 hrs each round trip and about 75.00 in fuel each time. The next one will probably be from a local dealer unless the price is that much better.

Now, to unpack the camper and wash it and put back in the yard







4 weeks of bugs... but I found the Magic Eraser makes easy work of those.

John


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

tdvffjohn said:


> Home safe. I edited my last post,.....on wed, we did 754 miles, on thurs, we did 650 to get home.
> 
> Total miles for the trip...8,249 miles...........and according to my dash meter, I burned 711 gallons of fuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , oh my , when the bill comes.
> 
> All in all, a great trip....one flat tire, a cracked winshield thru New Mexico and a sandstorm to scare the H out of me. I really enjoyed meeting everyone at the rally in Zion. The heat was certainly hot but I expected it anyway so it in no way put a damper on the trip. It was good to see the DW's Father and sister in San Diego and spend time with her family (5 days). Would I do it again, yes, but maybe in 2 or 3 years.
> 
> The Outback performed outstanding, and with all the heat , I am glad I put the radials on it. I think they helped. Unfortunately , the dealer would not let me drop it off on my way home, they gave me an appt in 2 weeks. As I said to the service guy ( who really did not care about my cercumstance ) that is the down side to buying from a dealer 2 1/2 hrs from home, now I have to make 2 trips to get the items fixed. 5 hrs each round trip and about 75.00 in fuel each time. The next one will probably be from a local dealer unless the price is that much better.
> 
> Now, to unpack the camper and wash it and put back in the yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 weeks of bugs... but I found the Magic Eraser makes easy work of those.
> 
> John


Welcome home John! I'm glad you arrived safely. Sounds like one amazing trip! Thanks for making it. It was great to meet you.


----------



## Y-Guy

John glad you and the family made it home safe and sound, it was great to meet you and I know I appreciated you hauling your tail out to join the fun. Now its time to relax for a few!


----------



## skippershe

Hi John,

Glad to hear you made it home safe and sound...I bet it feels nice to get your feet back on home turf








It was such a pleasure to meet you and your family, Pat really enjoyed hearing some of your stories









Looking forward to some photos when you have time to actually sit down and do so.


----------



## Gemsters

Sorry that we have been late to check back in ...Hi everyone, We got back last Thursday(the 12th) Thanks for a great rally. It's really fun to meet everyone and put faces to the names. We tried to get to all of the National Parks and a few other sites along the way...still not enough time (3 weeks) to see what we wanted to see.) That was our first rally and we can't wait until we get to hit the road again. Our kids really enjoyed meeting all the other Outbacker kids and I'm sure that they have some new email buddies. Thanks for letting us join your rally even though we are from the midwest! Great memories have been made and friends too.







special thanks to Doug and his family, Dawn and family, and to Kevin for taking all the great pictures. thanks to our neighbors on the lot the HerkDr. family for chillin with us. We had a great time!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi everyone, I believe, with our arrival home at 8:05 PST this evening, the 2007 Western Regional Rally is officially history. We covered 4,815 miles in 26 days. The trailer is a little the worse for wear but I think we could be ready to roll in a week or two!!! We had a great time and look forward to the next rally. Jodi and Dean


----------



## tdvffjohn

Glad to hear you are home safe









Its official, everyone is home from the rally


----------



## PDX_Doug

Welcome home to all the wandering Zion Rally Outbackers!









What a great... and challenging!







... event it was. I for one can't wait to do it again. Someplace cooler next time please!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

OK I placed most of our photos up no editing. These are for the entire 2.5 week trip. You will need flash and large bandwidth to view.

Photos


----------



## skippershe

Wow David!

Beautiful photos you have there








I loved the wombat...too funny!

The photos towards the end in the Zion 4 group were amazing...You have two photos where the golden light in the late afternoon are just gorgeous! You also got some stunning blue skies as well








Great job, now I know what took so long for you to post them







How many total??


----------



## BlueWedge

You might notice that there are 2 sets of photos because we were using 2 different cameras. 793 photos total. Not counting Grandpa's photos. I think he took 3x27. I only put up the low res photos. If anyone wants the highres-JPeg or RAW/PEF of any of these let me know. I did remove some of the duplicates or poor photos but not all of them.

Those last sunset photos were taken up the canyon above the rv park.


----------



## PDX_Doug

David,

You have some stunning shots there! WOW!
Takes me back... Thanks!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

